# أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية



## عقلاني (19 أكتوبر 2006)

أرى في المسيحية دين رائع يدعو إلى السلام مع الآخر و مع النفس فما أجمل قول المسيح (مَنْ ضَربَكَ على خَدِّكَ، فحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخرَ) تتجلى هنا عظمة ضبط الذات و الربوء بها عن تتفيهها بالرد على الإساءة, و غير ذلك كثير من التعاليم التي لا يقوى العاقل إلا أن يقف عندها وقفة تأمل و إعجاب. و لكن عندي بعض الأسئلة التي أرجو أن أجد لها الإجابة هنا, و سأقوم بطرحها تباعاً, و جل ما أريدة هو معرفة الحقيقة و اللجوء إليها, فأعينوني.

كثير من الأحيان ما يخطر ببالي هذا السؤال: متى أصبح لله إبن؟ ... و أعني بهذا ... متى أصبح المسيح إبناً لله؟ ... فلو قلنا على سبيل المثال أن تاريخ ميلاد رامي هو 25/5/1999م فهذا يعني أن أبو رامي لم يصبح أباً إلا بعد هذا التاريخ, أما قبل ذلك فلم يكن أب. فمتى أصبح الله أباً؟ هل كان هذا منذ 2006 سنه؟ أم ماذا؟

أرجو أن لا تروا في سؤالي ما يسيء و إن وجدتموه كذلك فأنا جداً آسف, و لكنه سؤال يخطر ببالي و تترتب عليه الكثييييير من الأسئلة الأخرى التي تمنعني من إعتناق هذا الدين. فأرجو أن تتسع صدوركم لي. فما أريد إلا الوصول للحقيقة التي لا تتعارض مع عقلي فأنا لا أريد أن أؤمن بما لا أستطيع شرحه حتى لنفسي.

ملاحظه: لاحظت من بعض الردود الخروج عن أدب الحوار, و أعلن من الآن أني سأتجاهل كل مسيء "تجاهلاً تاماً" تأسياً بالمسيح و بقول القرآن (و أعرض عن الجاهلين). لذا فمن أراد الإساءة فليوفر على نفسة عناء الرد.

و شكراً لكم


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2006)

> كثير من الأحيان ما يخطر ببالي هذا السؤال: متى أصبح لله إبن؟ ... و أعني بهذا ... متى أصبح المسيح إبناً لله؟ ... فلو قلنا على سبيل المثال أن تاريخ ميلاد رامي هو 25/5/1999م فهذا يعني أن أبو رامي لم يصبح أباً إلا بعد هذا التاريخ, أما قبل ذلك فلم يكن أب. فمتى أصبح الله أباً؟ هل كان هذا منذ 2006 سنه؟ أم ماذا؟


 
الله لا يوجد عنده عنصر الزمن فهو فوق"متى" لا بداية له ولا نهاية له


----------



## Twin (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*أبن بالطبيعة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*مرحباً بك يا أيها الرجل العقلاني*
*فأنت ذو عقل كبير ومتفتح فعلاً*

*أنا أري في سؤالك ما هو مفيد بالنسبة لك ولكن قد يكون غير مفيد لأخرين *
*ولكني سأجيبك *
*لأنك تبحث عن راحة لنفسك وعقلك وبالتالي روحك*​ 


			
				عقلاني;107415 قال:
			
		

> أرى في المسيحية دين رائع يدعو إلى السلام مع الآخر و مع النفس فما أجمل قول المسيح (مَنْ ضَربَكَ على خَدِّكَ، فحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخرَ) تتجلى هنا عظمة ضبط الذات و الربوء بها عن تتفيهها بالرد على الإساءة, و غير ذلك كثير من التعاليم التي لا يقوى العاقل إلا أن يقف عندها وقفة تأمل و إعجاب.


*كما قلت هذا هو ديننا ولكن...*
*لايجب عليك أو علي أي شخص أخر النظر بأعجاب وتأمل فقط*
*بل يحاول أن ينفذ فعلاً بغض النظر عن معتقده*
*فالتنفيذ يظهر مدي قوة تلك الوصايا والتعاليم*​ 


			
				عقلاني;107415 قال:
			
		

> و لكن عندي بعض الأسئلة التي أرجو أن أجد لها الإجابة هنا, و سأقوم بطرحها تباعاً, و جل ما أريدة هو معرفة الحقيقة و اللجوء إليها, فأعينوني.


*نحن معك والله سيعيننا ويعينك*
*فنحن نتحدث ونشهد بما رأينا وسمعنا*
*والله يفعل ما هو لخيرنا ولخيرك ولخير الكل*​ 


			
				عقلاني;107415 قال:
			
		

> .
> كثير من الأحيان ما يخطر ببالي هذا السؤال: متى أصبح لله إبن؟ ... و أعني بهذا ... متى أصبح المسيح إبناً لله؟ ... فلو قلنا على سبيل المثال أن تاريخ ميلاد رامي هو 25/5/1999م فهذا يعني أن أبو رامي لم يصبح أباً إلا بعد هذا التاريخ, أما قبل ذلك فلم يكن أب. فمتى أصبح الله أباً؟ هل كان هذا منذ 2006 سنه؟ أم ماذا؟


*هذا هو سؤالك*
*وأجابته سهلة جداً ولكن أذا تحكم العقل مع أرشاد الروح .....**بذالك ستفهم*

*الله لم يلد ولم يولد **ونحن عندما نقول **المسيح هو أبن الله*
*هو بالفعل كذالك*
*هو أبن بالطبيعة وليس بالمفهوم البشري "الزواج والبنوة"*
*هو أبن بالطبيعة أي....**هو اللوغس "الكلمة"*
*فالله حي بروحه وموجود بذاته وناطق بكلمته*
*فالكلمه هنا تفيد بالدلاله عن أقنوم الأبن*
*فالله ناطق وعاقل وحاشا أن يكون غير ذالك*​ 
وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ بَشَراً، وَخَيَّمَ بَيْنَنَا، وَنَحْنُ رَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدَ ابْنٍ وَحِيدٍ عِنْدَ الآبِ، وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِىءٌ بِالنِّعْمَةِ وَالْحَقِّ. ​ 

شَهِدَ لَهُ يُوحَنَّا فَهَتَفَ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الآتِيَ بَعْدِي مُتَقَدِّمٌ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلَ أَنْ أُوْجَدَ». 

فَمِنِ امْتِلاَئِهِ أَخَذْنَا جَمِيعُنَا وَنِلْنَا نِعْمَةً عَلَى نِعْمَةٍ، 
لأَنَّ الشَّرِيعَةَ أُعْطِيَتْ عَلَى يَدِ مُوسَى، أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَقَدْ تَوَاجَدَا بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ​ 

مَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ رَأَى اللهَ قَطُّ. وَلَكِنَّ الابْنَ الْوَحِيدَ، الَّذِي فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ، هُوَ الَّذِي كَشَفَ عَنْهُ. ​
*"يوحنا 1"*​ 
*
​**فالمسيح هو الأبن بالطبيعة وهو الأبن المتجسد الذي فدي العالم من عبودية الشيطان ومن الخطيه ومن ظلامها*
*فلا وجود أصلاً لفكرة الولادة الجسدية وبالتالي الزمنية أيضاً*​ 



			
				عقلاني;107415 قال:
			
		

> أرجو أن لا تروا في سؤالي ما يسيء و إن وجدتموه كذلك فأنا جداً آسف, و لكنه سؤال يخطر ببالي و تترتب عليه الكثييييير من الأسئلة الأخرى التي تمنعني من إعتناق هذا الدين. فأرجو أن تتسع صدوركم لي. فما أريد إلا الوصول للحقيقة التي لا تتعارض مع عقلي فأنا لا أريد أن أؤمن بما لا أستطيع شرحه حتى لنفسي.


*أنصت لي جيداً*​*الله هو الذي يختار فالدعوة يجب أن تاتي بعد الأختيار*
*فكل شخص في هذا العالم سيُدعي من قبل الله ولكن...*
*هناك من يسمع وينفذ وهناك من يسمع و ....*
*وأنت كما قلت أنت إنسان تريد أن يكون عقلك وفكرك ونفسك وروحك علي وفاق*
*حسناً جداً *
*وياليتك تكمل هكذا*​ 
أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خِرَافِي، وَخِرَ افِي تَعْرِفُنِي، 
مِثْلَمَا يَعْرِفُنِي الآبُ وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ. وَأَنَا أَبْذِلُ حَيَاتِي فِدَى خِرَافِي. ​


وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخْرَى لاَ تَنْتَمِي إِلَى هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ أَجْمَعَهَا إِلَيَّ أَيْضاً، فَتُصْغِيَ لِصَوْتِي؛ فَيَكُونَ هُنَاكَ قَطِيعٌ وَاحِدٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ*.* ​

*"يوحنا 10"*​




			
				عقلاني;107415 قال:
			
		

> ملاحظه: لاحظت من بعض الردود الخروج عن أدب الحوار, و أعلن من الآن أني سأتجاهل كل مسيء "تجاهلاً تاماً" تأسياً بالمسيح و بقول القرآن (و أعرض عن الجاهلين). لذا فمن أراد الإساءة فليوفر على نفسة عناء الرد.
> و شكراً لكم


*عقلاني*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عقلاني (20 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكركم على سعة صدوركم و ردكم على سؤالي و أخص الأستاذ amirfikry بشكري و إعجابي الشديد بأسلوبه الراقي في الرد و الحوار, و أنا متأكد أن هذا ينبع من كونك إنسان يطبق تلك التعاليم السمحة التي أمر بها المسيح.



> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة *amirfikry*
> كما قلت هذا هو ديننا ولكن...
> لايجب عليك أو علي أي شخص أخر النظر بأعجاب وتأمل فقط
> بل يحاول أن ينفذ فعلاً بغض النظر عن معتقده
> فالتنفيذ يظهر مدي قوة تلك الوصايا والتعاليم



صدقت, و كم يؤسفني أن أرى كثير من المسيحيين من تخلى عن تطبيق هذة الوصايا و التعاليم العظيمة في حياته!



> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة *F a d i e*
> الله لا يوجد عنده عنصر الزمن فهو فوق"متى" لا بداية له ولا نهاية له





> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة *amirfikry*
> الله لم يلد ولم يولد ونحن عندما نقول المسيح هو أبن الله
> هو بالفعل كذالك
> هو أبن بالطبيعة وليس بالمفهوم البشري "الزواج والبنوة"
> ...



سألخص ما فهمت من حضراتكم حتى تصححوني إن كنت قد أخطأت في الفهم.
ما فهمته هو, أن الله لم يكن يوماً بدون "الأقانيم" الثلاثة فهو ثلاثي "الأقانيم" دائماً و أبداً فهو الله (الأب) و المسيح (الإبن) و الروح القدس. و أزيد من ما قرأت لحضراتكم في مواضيع أخرى أن هذة "الأقانيم" لا تعني أبداً أن الله 3 (حاشا لله) بل هو الله الواحد, فهي ليست 1+1+1=3 إنما هي 1x1x1=1 و هذا يعني (حسب فهمي) أن الأب هو نفسه الإبن الذي نزل إلى الأرض و هو نفسه الروح القدس.
و هذا إستحضر في ذهني ما قاله لي صديق مسيحي (غير عربي) أن السيد المسيح هو الإبن الذي أرسله الأب إلى الأرض ليحرر بني الإنسان من خطاياهم ... أما الأب فلم ينزل و كان باقياً دوماً في السماء. و لو أراد المسيح في أي لحظه أن يستنجد بالأب لأنجدة و لكنه تحمل الألم ليفدي بني البشر بنفسه و يخلصهم من ظلام الخطيئة. فما صحة هذا الكلام حيث أني أرى أنه يتعارض مع كون الأب و الإبن هما أقانيم لله الواحد, فإستناداً لقوله, كان الأب في السماء بينما الإبن كان مع بني البشر على الأرض! 

و إذا كانت طبيعة الرب هي الأقانيم الثلاثة منذ الأزل, فلماذا لم يكن الإيمان بالإبن مخلصاً للبشر في رسالات الرسل السابقين (مثل داؤود و سليمان و نوح و إبراهيم .... إلخ) ففي حدود معلوماتي أن كل هؤلاء الرسل أرسلوا للبشر يطالبونهم بعبادة الله دون ذكر للإبن! (أرجو تصحيحي إن كنت مخطيء). و ما مصير تلك الأقوام التي لم تجد من يحمل عنها خطاياها (فالسيد المسيح أتى لتحمل خطايانا بعد موتهم).




> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة *amirfikry*
> فلا وجود أصلاً لفكرة الولادة الجسدية وبالتالي الزمنية أيضاً



أعذر جهلي, ولكن ألم تحمل السيدة العذراء بالسيد المسيح ثم ولدته ثم بعد ذلك ربته حتى كبر و بدأ رسالته عند سن الـ30؟

 لكم جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان و أشكركم مرة أخرى على سعة صدوركم.


----------



## Twin (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*الله واحد من جهة كل شئ*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي أخي عقلاني*
*أشكرك لأهتمامك بالأجابة التي قالها لك الأخ فادي وبعده أنا*
*فها أنت تثبت بالفعل أنك أتيت لتفيد وتستفيد*
*فمرحباً بك في بيتك*​ 

*وها نحن معك *
*هيا بنا لنكمل ما قد بدأ*​ 
[





			
				عقلاني;107987 قال:
			
		

> سألخص ما فهمت من حضراتكم حتى تصححوني إن كنت قد أخطأت في الفهم.
> ما فهمته هو, أن الله لم يكن يوماً بدون "الأقانيم" الثلاثة فهو ثلاثي "الأقانيم" دائماً و أبداً فهو الله (الأب) و المسيح (الإبن) و الروح القدس. و أزيد من ما قرأت لحضراتكم في مواضيع أخرى أن هذة "الأقانيم" لا تعني أبداً أن الله 3 (حاشا لله) بل هو الله الواحد, فهي ليست 1+1+1=3 إنما هي 1x1x1=1 و هذا يعني (حسب فهمي) أن الأب هو نفسه الإبن الذي نزل إلى الأرض و هو نفسه الروح القدس.
> .


*الي هنا الكلام منطقي وعقلي وأيضاً صحيح جداً*​ 


			
				عقلاني;107987 قال:
			
		

> و هذا إستحضر في ذهني ما قاله لي صديق مسيحي (غير عربي) أن السيد المسيح هو الإبن الذي أرسله الأب إلى الأرض ليحرر بني الإنسان من خطاياهم ... أما الأب فلم ينزل و كان باقياً دوماً في السماء. و لو أراد المسيح في أي لحظه أن يستنجد بالأب لأنجدة و لكنه تحمل الألم ليفدي بني البشر بنفسه و يخلصهم من ظلام الخطيئة. فما صحة هذا الكلام حيث أني أرى أنه يتعارض مع كون الأب و الإبن هما أقانيم لله الواحد, فإستناداً لقوله, كان الأب في السماء بينما الإبن كان مع بني البشر على الأرض!
> .


 
*هذا الكلام صحيح ولكن عابه الأسلوب*
*الله واحداً ومثلث الأقانيم*
*وهنا سأشرح لك كلمة الأقنوم لغوياً ولاهوتياً*​ 
*كلمة أقنوم باليونانية تعني هيبوستاسيس وهي مكونة من مقطعين *
*ا**لأول هيبو وتعني تحت **والثاني ستاسيس وتعني قائم أو واقف *
*وبهذا تعني كلمة هيبوستاسيس تحت القائم "لغوياً"*
*أما لاهوتياً تعني ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر والطبيعة*
*بمعني أن الأقنوم هو كائن حقيقي له شخصيته الخاصة به وله أرادة ولكنه........*
*واحد في الجوهر مع الأقنومين الأخرين*
*فالأب هو الله من حيث الجوهر وهو الذات والأصل من حيث الأقنوم*
*والأبن هو الله من حيث الجوهر وهو المولود "الكلمة" من حيث الأقنوم*
*والروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر وهو الروح المنبثق من حيث الأقنوم*​ 
*فالثلاثة واحد من حيث الجوهر ومن حيث الأقنوم ثلاثة ولكنهم واحد*
*فهذا لايتعارض مع أي شئ كان *
*سواء الأب في السماء و الأبن في الأرض*​*ولكن من جهة طلب الأعانة كما قال صديقك*​*السيد المسيح له المجد أله كامل وناسوت كامل بمعني..*
*أنه عندما يناجيه هو لم يطلب النجده فهم واحد من حيث الجوهر ولكن بما أن المسيح له المجد إنسان كامل فهو طلب الأعانة والنجدة لجسده البشري لأنه ناسوت كامل*​ 
*فأنت مثلاً ثلاثة في واحد*
*ولكن هل عندما تهم وتقوم للصلاة أليس أنت كاملاً تقوم لتصلي؟*
*فأذا كان جسدك منهك ولكن روحك تريد أن تصلي فهنا عقلك يستعين بكل قوة ويعطي المعونة لجسدك ليصلي صح *
*فهو هكذا مع فارق التشبيه طبعاً*​ 
*فالله واحد مالئ الكون *
*الأب والأبن والروح القدس واحد*
*ومن دون الأبن لم يكن أب وبدون الأب لا يكون الأبن وبدون الروح لايوجد شئ*​ 


			
				عقلاني;107987 قال:
			
		

> و إذا كانت طبيعة الرب هي الأقانيم الثلاثة منذ الأزل, فلماذا لم يكن الإيمان بالإبن مخلصاً للبشر في رسالات الرسل السابقين (مثل داؤود و سليمان و نوح و إبراهيم .... إلخ) ففي حدود معلوماتي أن كل هؤلاء الرسل أرسلوا للبشر يطالبونهم بعبادة الله دون ذكر للإبن! (أرجو تصحيحي إن كنت مخطيء). و ما مصير تلك الأقوام التي لم تجد من يحمل عنها خطاياها (فالسيد المسيح أتى لتحمل خطايانا بعد موتهم).
> .


 
*أتمني أن تكون فهمت ما سبق*
*فالأتي مترتب عليه*
*أولاً في نقطة الرسل والخلاص*
*لم يذكر في كل العهد القديم *
*كلمة الأب والأبن وأن كان فكل هذا كان يفهم بالإيمان وبعد مجئ الله الأبن *
*في العهد الجديد*
*فالكل يخاطب الله *
*فلا وجود لمثل هذا أطلاقاً فالمعلومة خاطئة*
*أما ظهور هذه الأقانيم كان بصورة واضحة في العهد الجديد المؤسس علي *
*دم السيد المسيح له المجد*​ 


			
				عقلاني;107987 قال:
			
		

> أعذر جهلي, ولكن ألم تحمل السيدة العذراء بالسيد المسيح ثم ولدته ثم بعد ذلك ربته حتى كبر و بدأ رسالته عند سن الـ30؟
> .


*صح*
*ولكن ماذا تقصد*
*إن كان قصدك هنا أن للسيد المسيح كناسوت بداية*
*هذا أيضاً صح*
*ولكن أن كان قصدك أن أقنوم الأبن له بداية*
*هنا الخطأ *
*السيد المسيح كناسوت له بدايه فهو تأنس من مريم العذراء*
*أما أقنوم الأبن ليس له بدايه أو نهاية *
*فهو الله*
*من حيث الجوهر*
*والأبن من حيث الأقنوم*
*وهما واحد*
*أنا والأب واحد*​ 
*ولإلهنا كل مج وكرامة*​سلام


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*بصراحة انا متابع للموضوع بالرغم من انشغالي و سفري*
*لكن الاحبة ردوا عليك و كفايا و ليس لدي الا ان اسجل اعجابي بالحوار الهادئ الهادف*
*اذ بصراحة احسك يا اخ عقلاني انك تسأل لتفهم و هذا شئ مفرح*

*متابع للموضوع و سأشارك متى ارى هناك حاجة*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## عقلاني (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*أنار الله دربك أستاذي الفاضل amirfikry, أصبحت الآن و قد إتضح أمامي الكثير من ما كنت أجهل. و لكن إسمح لي أن أقوم بشرح ما فهمت من حضرتك فقط لزيادة التأكيد لنفسي أني قد فهمته بالشكل الصحيح تماماً و دون أي لبس. هذا غير أنني وجدت في بعض كلامك ما يدعوني لأستوضحك عنه أكثر. ثم نكمل ما قد بدأنا. *




> *هذا الكلام صحيح ولكن عابه الأسلوب*
> *الله واحداً ومثلث الأقانيم*
> *وهنا سأشرح لك كلمة الأقنوم لغوياً ولاهوتياً*​
> *كلمة أقنوم باليونانية تعني هيبوستاسيس وهي مكونة من مقطعين ا*
> ...




*ذكرني هذا الكلام بمثال ضربه لي صديقي حتى يقرب لي مفهوم الرب في المسيحية, فقد قال لي: الرب عندنا كشجرة لها جذرين جذرها الأول هو الإبن و الثاني هو الروح القدس أما الشجرة بحد ذاتها فتمثل الأب.*



> *أما لاهوتياً تعني ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر والطبيعة*
> *بمعني أن الأقنوم هو كائن حقيقي له شخصيته الخاصة به وله أرادة ولكنه........*
> *واحد في الجوهر مع الأقنومين الأخرين*



*عندما قلت أن الأقنوم كائن له شخصيته الخاصة به و له إرادة, هل تعني أن لكل أقنوم إرادتة الخاصة به التي قد تختلف عن إرادة الأقنومين الآخرين؟*



> *والأبن هو الله من حيث الجوهر وهو المولود "الكلمة" من حيث الأقنوم*



*أرجو أن تغير كلمة "المولود" هنا بما يتناسب مع ما قد تفضلت بقولة سابقاً, لأننا كنا قد إتفقنا على أن الله لا يلد ولا يولد. أنا متأكد تماماً أنك لم تعني المولود بمعنى كلمة "المولود", إنما ربما يكون قد خانك التعبير, ولكني أفضل أن تصفه بكلمة أخرى تتماشى مع ما جرى بيننا من حوار حتى لا يعود تفكيري للتشتت مرة أخرى. فأرجو من حضرتك مشكوراً أن تعيد كتابة نفس الجملة مع إبدال كلمة "المولود" بكلمة تتناسب مع ما إتفقنا عليه.*



> *فالثلاثة واحد من حيث الجوهر ومن حيث الأقنوم ثلاثة ولكنهم واحد*
> *فهذا لايتعارض مع أي شئ كان *
> *سواء الأب في السماء و الأبن في الأرض*​



*أرجو من حضرتك أن توضح لي مشكوراً كيف يكون الأب و الإبن كيان واحد بينما هم من الممكن أن يختلفان في ظرف المكان؟ فالأب في السماء بينما الإبن على الأرض!*



> *لم يذكر في كل العهد القديم *
> *كلمة الأب والأبن وأن كان فكل هذا كان يفهم بالإيمان وبعد مجئ الله الأبن *
> *في العهد الجديد*
> *فالكل يخاطب الله *
> ...



*لينر الرب طريقك يا أستاذ amirfikry فأنت أول من يوضح لي هذة المسائل بهذا الشكل الواضح و المبسط, فالشكر لك من أعماق القلب. ولكن إسمح لي أن أشرح لك ما فهمت حتى أتأكد أني قد فهمته بالشكل المطلوب.
ما فهمته من حضرتك هو, أن الرب لم يعلن لبني البشر أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم إلا مع ظهور السيد المسيح, أما قبل ذلك فقد كان يأمرهم بعبادته دون أن يتعمق في الشرح لهم عن طبيعته اللاهوتيه. (أرجو أن تصححني إن كنت مخطيء). و هذا يبادر إلى ذهني سؤال و هو, لماذا لم يخبر الرب البشر عن طبيعته اللاهوتيه (الأقانيم الثلاثة) من قبل؟ هل لهذا سبب معروف؟ أم أنه لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا الرب وحدة؟

و هناك سؤال آخر (بعد إذنك) قد سألتك إياة و أعتقد أنك لم تلاحظه و هو, ما مصير الأمم السابقة لعهد السيد المسيح التي لم تلحق الخلاص على يديه؟*



> *صح*
> *ولكن ماذا تقصد*
> *وأن كان قصدك أن هنا للمسيح بداية*
> *هذا أيضاً صح*
> ...



*يعجز لساني عن شكرك بالفعل. فقد أوجزت و أفهمت. بالفعل ليتني سألتك قبل غيرك! فألف شكرٍ و شكرٍ لك.*



My Rock قال:


> *بصراحة انا متابع للموضوع بالرغم من انشغالي و سفري*
> *لكن الاحبة ردوا عليك و كفايا و ليس لدي الا ان اسجل اعجابي بالحوار الهادئ الهادف*
> *اذ بصراحة احسك يا اخ عقلاني انك تسأل لتفهم و هذا شئ مفرح*
> 
> ...



*قد كانت الزاوية منيرة بوجود الأستاذين amirfikry و  F a d i e أراها الآن إزدات نوراً بوجودك. فشكراً لإنارتك إياها, و أنتظر مشاركتك بكل شوق.

و ألف سلامٍ و النعمة*


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*نكمل ما قد بدأ*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي الحبيب عقلاني*
*مع مرور الوقت أتأكد أنك بالفعل شخص عقلاني*

*وهيا بنا نكمل ما قد بدأ*



عقلاني قال:


> *أنار الله دربك أستاذي الفاضل amirfikry, أصبحت الآن و قد إتضح أمامي الكثير من ما كنت أجهل. و لكن إسمح لي أن أقوم بشرح ما فهمت من حضرتك فقط لزيادة التأكيد لنفسي أني قد فهمته بالشكل الصحيح تماماً و دون أي لبس. هذا غير أنني وجدت في بعض كلامك ما يدعوني لأستوضحك عنه أكثر. ثم نكمل ما قد بدأنا. *



*الله يعيننا لنكمل وكل هذا لمجد أسمه القدوس*
*الذي دعي علينا*
*فنحن وبكل فخر أبنائه وهو أبونا*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> *ذكرني هذا الكلام بمثال ضربه لي صديقي حتى يقرب لي مفهوم الرب في المسيحية, فقد قال لي: الرب عندنا كشجرة لها جذرين جذرها الأول هو الإبن و الثاني هو الروح القدس أما الشجرة بحد ذاتها فتمثل الأب.*


 
*أتفق معك في الفكرة من حيث الجوهر*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> *عندما قلت أن الأقنوم كائن له شخصيته الخاصة به و له إرادة, هل تعني أن لكل أقنوم إرادتة الخاصة به التي قد تختلف عن إرادة الأقنومين الآخرين؟*


*بالطبع لا *
*فالأرادة هنا أرادة خيرة *

*ولك التوضيح*
*عندما خلق الله أدم وأمرأته ووضعهما في جنة عدن*
*بماذا أمرهما؟*
*أن لا يأكلا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر صح*​ 
*وأوصى الرّبُّ الإلهُ آدمَ قالَ: مِنْ جميعِ شجرِ الجنَّةِ تأكُلُ، *
*وأمَّا شجرَةُ معرِفَةِ الخيرِ والشَّرِّ فلا تأكُل مِنها. فيومَ تأكُلُ مِنها موتًا تموتُ*​ 
*فهنا ذكرت شجرة معرفة الخير والشر*
*وهنا السؤال ؟*
*هل الله لديه الشر؟*
*حاشا*
*ولكنه يعرف أنه موجود ويعرف أصله *
*ولكنه لايعمله لأنه الله ذو الطبيعة الخيرة*
*الذي لايملك في داخله الشر*

*ومادام الله واحد بثالوثه*
*فبالتالي لاتوجد فكرة الأختلاف بين الأقانيم في الفكر أو الأرادة *
*فالأب والأبن والروح القدس أله واحد*
*لهم ذو طبيعة واحده ومشية واحده*​ 
*


عقلاني قال:



أرجو أن تغير كلمة "المولود" هنا بما يتناسب مع ما قد تفضلت بقولة سابقاً, لأننا كنا قد إتفقنا على أن الله لا يلد ولا يولد. أنا متأكد تماماً أنك لم تعني المولود بمعنى كلمة "المولود", إنما ربما يكون قد خانك التعبير, ولكني أفضل أن تصفه بكلمة أخرى تتماشى مع ما جرى بيننا من حوار حتى لا يعود تفكيري للتشتت مرة أخرى. فأرجو من حضرتك مشكوراً أن تعيد كتابة نفس الجملة مع إبدال كلمة "المولود" بكلمة تتناسب مع ما إتفقنا عليه

أنقر للتوسيع...


* 
*أوكي متفق معك*
*ولكني سأضيف وأشرح لك ما معني كلمة مولد حتي يهرب منك كل فكر للتشتيت*
*أنا هنا لم أقصد بكلمة مولود ولادة جسدية حاشا*
*ولكني قصدت الولادة الأزلية من الأب الذات والأبن الكلمة فقط*
*فالأبن هو الله من حيث الجوهر وهو العقل والكلمة من حيث الأقنوم*​ 



عقلاني قال:


> *أرجو من حضرتك أن توضح لي مشكوراً كيف يكون الأب و الإبن كيان واحد بينما هم من الممكن أن يختلفان في ظرف المكان؟ فالأب في السماء بينما الإبن على الأرض!*


 
*عدنا لنقطة الصفر من جديد*
*أخي عقلاني*
*الأب والأبن والروح القدس*
*واحد من حيث الجوهر*
*هم واحد *
*فكيف نقول أن الأبن في الأرض مثلاً والأب في السماء*
*وهنا أختلف المكان !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*لا بالطبع*
*هم وأحد وأن تعلم أن الله مالئ الكون كله فكيف نحده بمكان دون أخر*

*أما فكرة المكان كانت في أن الأبن المتجسد "السيد المسيح له المجد" في الأرض والأب في السماء كدة ماشي *
*ولكن هذا لا يلغي وجود الأبن الله "الأبن الأقنومي" *
*وجوده مع ذاته وروحه في كل مكان مالئ الكون*​ 
*وَمَا صَعِدَ أَحَدٌ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَهُوَ ابن الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 
*​*


عقلاني قال:



ما فهمته من حضرتك هو, أن الرب لم يعلن لبني البشر أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم إلا مع ظهور السيد المسيح, أما قبل ذلك فقد كان يأمرهم بعبادته دون أن يتعمق في الشرح لهم عن طبيعته اللاهوتيه. (أرجو أن تصححني إن كنت مخطيء). و هذا يبادر إلى ذهني سؤال و هو, لماذا لم يخبر الرب البشر عن طبيعته اللاهوتيه (الأقانيم الثلاثة) من قبل؟ هل لهذا سبب معروف؟ أم أنه لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا الرب وحدة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



أولاً الله في العهد القديم لم يظهر للشعب اليهودي كونه مثلث الأقانيم وفكرة لاهوته
لأن الفكرة ستكون مبهمة وحتي إن شرحت
لأنه لايوجد أبن متجسد أما بعد التجسد أصبحت العمليه أسهل وأبسط في شرحها
وبعد حلول الروح القدس علي الرسل والتلاميذ ظهرت بوضوح بل فسرت نفسها
هذا من وجه نظري أنا 
وقد يكون كما قلت أنت أن الله لديه حكمة في أن لا يشرحها

ثانياً من جهة أن الله لم يعلن عن ذاتة بأنه مثلث الأقانيم في العهد القديم
أقول لك نعم ولا 
فمع أن الله لم يشرحها شرحاً توضيحياً
أنما ذكرها ليؤكدها
وقال الله نعمل الإنسان علي صورتنا كشبهنا​ "تك26:1"​ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: هَوذا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ منا عارفاً الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ ​"تك22:3"​هنا ذكر لفظ الله وصاحباً له صيغة الجمع
(نعمل - صورتنا وشبهنا - صار كواحد منا )

فهذه تأكيدات لفكرة الثالوث الواحد في العد القديم
فكلها أتت بصيغة الجمع وليس المفرد
ولكنها قليله وأحياناً قد تكون مبهمة "غير ظاهرة أو مفهومة"
ولكنها موجودة​​


عقلاني قال:



و هناك سؤال آخر (بعد إذنك) قد سألتك إياة و أعتقد أنك لم تلاحظه و هو, ما مصير الأمم السابقة لعهد السيد المسيح التي لم تلحق الخلاص على يديه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



أقرأ ما كتبته في هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6229
وإن كانت الأجابة غير وافية سأضيف فيما بعد​


عقلاني قال:



يعجز لساني عن شكرك بالفعل. فقد أوجزت و أفهمت. بالفعل ليتني سألتك قبل غيرك! فألف شكرٍ و شكرٍ لك.

أنقر للتوسيع...



لاتشكرني
بل أشكر الله لأنه أعطانا الفرصة كي نمجد أسمه القدوس​ 


عقلاني قال:



قد كانت الزاوية منيرة بوجود الأستاذين amirfikry و F a d i e أراها الآن إزدات نوراً بوجودك. فشكراً لإنارتك إياها, و أنتظر مشاركتك بكل شوق

أنقر للتوسيع...



وأنا أيضاً في أنتظارك حبيبي ماي روك​ 


عقلاني قال:



و ألف سلامٍ و النعمة

أنقر للتوسيع...



عليا أنا بألفين سلام ونعمة
حد يذود
هههههههههه​ 
سلام

*


----------



## عقلاني (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله نبدأ*

أشكرك أخي amirfikry على سعة صدرك (التي أرجو أن تدوم) و على إجاباتك لي. و إسمح لي أن أتوقف هنا قليلاً عن طرح الأسئلة لنبدأ النقاش.

سأتوقف هنا عن الأسئلة الإستيضاحية فما عنيت منها إلا الوصول مع حضراتكم إلى أرض صلبه ننطلق منها (ولكن هذا لا يعني أنه لم يعد لدي ما أستوضحكم عنه!).
إنما أردت من جميع أسئلتي السابقة أن أصل إلى نقطة تسمح لي بطرح أول سؤال حقيقي يمنعني عن المسيحيه (و إنما هو الأول فقط على رأس قائمة!).

الآن نبدأ بدايتنا الحقيقية في الطرح, فأرجو من حضراتكم تقبل ما سأقول هنا بنفس سعة الصدر التي عودتموني عليها فيما سبق. و بسم الله نبدأ.




> *أولاً الله في العهد القديم لم يظهر للشعب اليهودي كونه مثلث الأقانيم وفكرة لاهوته*
> *لأن الفكرة ستكون مبهمة وحتي إن شرحت*
> *لأنه لايوجد أبن متجسد أما بعد التجسد أصبحت العمليه أسهل وأبسط في شرحها*
> *وبعد حلول الروح القدس علي الرسل والتلاميذ ظهرت بوضوح بل فسرت نفسها*
> ...


*

من ما ذكرة الأخ amirfikry هنا يتضح لي أن من الممكن جداً أن يكون الله رباعي الأقانيم! أو خماسي! أو ربما له ألف و ألف أقنوم!!! فما الذي يجعلكم تصرون على أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم فقط؟!!!!

و سأوضح ما أعنيه أكثر.

إذا لم يذكر الله للأقوام التي سبقت مولد المسيح عليه السلام أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم (ولا حتى في العهد القديم!) لأسباب مثل عدم قدرتهم على فهمها آن ذاك! أو لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا هو! فما الذي يضمن لي (و لكم) أنه لم يخفي عنكم بقية أقانيمه لنفس الأسباب؟!! فلربما هناك أقنوم الإبن الثاني! أو إقنوم الإبنه!! و التي ربما ينتظر الله أن تزيد خطايانا مرة أخرى للحد الذي نحتاج فيه إلى فداء جديد فيرسلها!!!!!!!! أو لربما هناك أقنوم الزوجة!!! ... لم لا؟! ... ما الذي يمنع؟! (أرجو أن تتذكروا أني أقول "إقنوم" أي أني لا أعني أن للرب زوجة ... "حاشا لله" ... إنما هو "إقنوم" زوجة!!!!).
أرجو من حضراتكم أن تردوا علي بنفس الأسلوب العقلي و المنطقي الذي عودتموني عليه في ما سبق, و لكم جزيل الشكر.

سلام*


----------



## Twin (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*بعض التصورات*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي عقلاني*




			
				عقلاني;110571 قال:
			
		

> أشكرك أخي amirfikry على سعة صدرك (التي أرجو أن تدوم) و على إجاباتك لي. و إسمح لي أن أتوقف هنا قليلاً عن طرح الأسئلة لنبدأ النقاش.


 
*بالتأكيد ستدوم يا أخي سعة صدرنا ما دام النقاش هادئ ومثمر*
*وسنكمل مها حدث*
*مع أني بدأت تتجلي أمامي بعض التصورات "مجرد أستنتاجات" ولكني عن نفسي *​ 
*سأكمل*​ 


			
				عقلاني;110571 قال:
			
		

> من ما ذكرة الأخ amirfikry هنا يتضح لي أن من الممكن جداً أن يكون الله رباعي الأقانيم! أو خماسي! أو ربما له ألف و ألف أقنوم!!! فما الذي يجعلكم تصرون على أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم فقط؟!!!!
> 
> و سأوضح ما أعنيه أكثر.
> 
> ...


 
*أخي عقلاني*
*بما أن كل لكلام الذي قلته أنا مسؤل عنه*
*ولكن أنا قلت هذا لأوضح لك الفكرة التي أردت أنت أن تفهمها*​ 
*نكمل*​ 
*بالعقل يا أخي الذي وهبه الله لنا ممكن أن نفكر به وأن نستنتج به أشياء تخص حياتنا *
*ولكنه كعقل لايستطيع أن يستنتج أشياء أعلي منه ..*
*فالعقل محدود أما الله غي محدود طبعاً*
*فبالتأكيد لا يستطيع العقل أن يتبحر في التفكير في الله ووجوده ووجدانيته مثلاً*
*فالعقل محدود*​ 
*وما قلته عن ..........*



			
				عقلاني;110571 قال:
			
		

> إذا لم يذكر الله للأقوام التي سبقت مولد المسيح عليه السلام أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم (ولا حتى في العهد القديم!) لأسباب مثل عدم قدرتهم على فهمها آن ذاك! أو لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا هو! فما الذي يضمن لي (و لكم) أنه لم يخفي عنكم بقية أقانيمه لنفس الأسباب؟!! فلربما هناك أقنوم الإبن الثاني! أو إقنوم الإبنه!! و التي ربما ينتظر الله أن تزيد خطايانا مرة أخرى للحد الذي نحتاج فيه إلى فداء جديد فيرسلها!!!!!!!! أو لربما هناك أقنوم الزوجة!!! ... لم لا؟! ... ما الذي يمنع؟! (أرجو أن تتذكروا أني أقول "إقنوم" أي أني لا أعني أن للرب زوجة ... "حاشا لله" ... إنما هو "إقنوم" زوجة!!!!).


 
*فهذا صعب علي العقل مهما كانت قدرته وعبقريته*​ 
*وبالنسبة لفكرة أصرارنا علي........*



			
				عقلاني;110571 قال:
			
		

> من ما ذكرة الأخ amirfikry هنا يتضح لي أن من الممكن جداً أن يكون الله رباعي الأقانيم! أو خماسي! أو ربما له ألف و ألف أقنوم!!! فما الذي يجعلكم تصرون على أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم فقط؟!!!!


 
*نحن لم نصر علي شئ فهذا كما قلت أنا هذا فوق أدراك العقل*
*وما أوردته أنا في المشاركةالسابقه عن ذكر صيغة الجمع وليس المفرد*
*هذا لا يؤكد لك أن الله أربع أو خمس أقانيم .............. حاشا*
*وفي نفس الوقت لايؤكد لنا أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم*
*ولكن هذا "ثلاثي الأقانيم" هو الصح فالله ثلاثي الأقانيم وواحد في الجوهر*
*ولكن لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*أولاً في العهد الجديد "عهد مجئ المسيح وفدائه الكفاري"*
*والسيد المسح له المجد جاء ليكمل ولا ينقض*
*جاء ليكمل ما قد بدأ "قصة الحب الألهي" ......... قال موجهاً كلامه لتلاميذه......... *
*أذهبوا وعمدوهم بأسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس*
*قال هذا لكي ينال الخلاص كل من يؤمن ويعتمد ويشارك في الفداء الكفاري*
*وهنا ذكر ثلاثة أقانيم فقط ولا أكثر*
*ففي العهد القديم لم يذكرهم تفصيلياً*
*وأما في العهد الجديد ذكرهم تفصيلياً*
*فإن كان فيما بعد سيذكر أكثر....*
*كان لمح من بعيد كما جاء قديماً*​ 
*ثانياً بالمنطق والعقل المحدود*
*الإنسان أليس خلقة الله وعلي صورته ومثاله خلق*
*فالإنسان ثلاثي الأقانيم أيضاً - مع فارق التشبيه طبعاً -*
*الإنسان واحد = جسد وروح ونفس أي ذات وعقل وروح "وهم واحد"*
*ولكن هل سيظهر في المستقبل أن سيكون ربعاعي الأقانيم مثلاً*
*سيكون جسد وروح ونفس وبعد تظهر مع التقدم روح ثانية وبعدها نفس أخري*
*ثم نري جسد مؤنث*
*و............*
*صعبة طبعاً*​ 
*فالعقل يستنتج ما يستطيع عليه أن يدركه وليس أكبر من حجمه*
*أمين*​ 
*وإن كنت أنت غير ذلك فقل لي ........*​*متي كان الله موجوداً؟*
*كيف صار الله الله؟*
*وغير ذلك كثير........ *
*فأن أستطعت أن تجيب قلي*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2006)

حوار اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارككم


----------



## عقلاني (25 أكتوبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *بالتأكيد ستدوم يا أخي سعة صدرنا ما دام النقاش هادئ ومثمر*
> *وسنكمل مها حدث*
> *مع أني بدأت تتجلي أمامي بعض التصورات "مجرد أستنتاجات" ولكني عن نفسي *​
> *سأكمل*​



أخي الأستاذ amirfikry إن كانت هذة التصورات تخبرك أني لم آتي لتتبع الحقيقه, فإسمح لي أن أقول لك أنها إستنتاجات خاطئة. أما إن كانت تخبرك بأني سأصل إلى ما وصل إليه غيري من سب و شتم و تسفيه للنفس! فيسرني أن أقول, أني متمسك بديني (الذي لم أخفيه منذ البداية) و الذي يمنعني عن ذلك, تماماً كما يمنعك تمسكك بدينك.



amirfikry قال:


> *أخي عقلاني*
> *بما أن كل لكلام الذي قلته أنا مسؤل عنه*
> *ولكن أنا قلت هذا لأوضح لك الفكرة التي أردت أنت أن تفهمها*​
> *نكمل*​
> ...



أخي الأستاذ amirfikry إن أعظم دليل لدي على وجود الله هو عقلي المحدود هذا (و الذي لا أنكر محدوديته), ولكننا هنا لا نتكلم عن وجود الله, إنما عن صفته, و الإختلاف كبير جداً. أنا لا أنكر وجود الله و مؤمن برسالاته التي وصفته لي بأنه كريم, ودود, محب لنا نحن عبيدة, رحيم بنا, غفور لذنوبنا (لأنه يحبنا), و غيرها كثير. فمن الطبيعي أن أعرف صفات من أعبد, و إلا كيف أعبد ما لا أعرف؟!!



amirfikry قال:


> *نحن لم نصر علي شئ فهذا كما قلت أنا هذا فوق أدراك العقل*
> *وما أوردته أنا في المشاركةالسابقه عن ذكر صيغة الجمع وليس المفرد*
> *هذا لا يؤكد لك أن الله أربع أو خمس أقانيم .............. حاشا*
> *وفي نفس الوقت لايؤكد لنا أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم*
> *ولكن هذا "ثلاثي الأقانيم" هو الصح فالله ثلاثي الأقانيم وواحد في الجوهر*​




و كيف تجزم هلى هذا (على أن "ثلاثي الأقانيم" هو الصح) فتقول:



amirfikry قال:


> *ولكن لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*





amirfikry قال:


> *أولاً في العهد الجديد "عهد مجئ المسيح وفدائه الكفاري"*
> *والسيد المسح له المجد جاء ليكمل ولا ينقض*
> *جاء ليكمل ما قد بدأ "قصة الحب الألهي" ......... قال موجهاً كلامه لتلاميذه......... *
> *أذهبوا وعمدوهم بأسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس*
> ...




إن ذكر السيد المسيح هنا لثلاثة أقانيم لا ينفي عدم وجود غيرها!



amirfikry قال:


> *فإن كان فيما بعد سيذكر أكثر....*
> *كان لمح من بعيد كما جاء قديماً*



لم لا يكون قد لمح و لكن تلميحه لم يفهم؟!!
ألم يلمح في العهد القديم (التوراة) لوجود الثلاث أقانيم و لا يزال اليهود يكفرون بها؟!
قد يكون لمح, و لن يفهم تلميحه إلا بعد ظهور الإقنوم الجديد (كما حدث مع السيد المسيح)! ... ما الذي يمنع؟!



amirfikry قال:


> *ثانياً بالمنطق والعقل المحدود*
> *الإنسان أليس خلقة الله وعلي صورته ومثاله خلق*
> *فالإنسان ثلاثي الأقانيم أيضاً - مع فارق التشبيه طبعاً -*
> *الإنسان واحد = جسد وروح ونفس أي ذات وعقل وروح "وهم واحد"*​




عزيزي الأستاذ amirfikry الإنسان ثلاثي الأقانيم, _*جسد و روح و نفس *_و تقول أن هذا مثل الله, ثلاثي الأقانيم, _*أب و إبن و روح*_! ... أرجو أن توضح لي وجه الشبه الذي لا أراه! ... إن كان الله مثل الإنسان فالمفروض أن تكون أقانيمه مسماه كما هي مسماه أقانيم الإنسان (جسد و روح و نفس). أما أن تختلف المسميات فهنا لا يصلح التشبيه أبداً. لأننا عندما نقول أن للإنسان أب و إبن و روح نكون هنا قد فصلنا الثلاث أقانيم لتصبح ثلاث أشخاص منفردين (و هذا ما أنا متأكد أنك تنفيه عن الله).



amirfikry قال:


> *ولكن هل سيظهر في المستقبل أن سيكون ربعاعي الأقانيم مثلاً*
> *سيكون جسد وروح ونفس وبعد تظهر مع التقدم روح ثانية وبعدها نفس أخري*
> *ثم نري جسد مؤنث*
> *و............*
> *صعبة طبعاً*



لماذا هي صعبه؟؟ ألم تكن صعبه على اليهود ثم أثبتت بوجود المسيح عليه السلام؟!و لماذا ننفي عن الله الجسد المؤنث؟؟ ما الذي يمنع؟ فكما تقولون هو على صورة الإنسان و الإنسان ممكن أن يكون مؤنث!



amirfikry قال:


> *فالعقل يستنتج ما يستطيع عليه أن يدركه وليس أكبر من حجمه*
> *أمين*​
> *وإن كنت أنت غير ذلك فقل لي ........*​*متي كان الله موجوداً؟*
> *كيف صار الله الله؟*
> ...



هذة أسئلة لا يسألها إلا ملحد, و أنا لست كذلك (ولا أنت كذلك), و قد ذكرت سابقاً أني لا أنكر وجود الله, إنما أنكر صفه الأقانيم فقط. و سبب إنكاري لها هو أنها قابله للزيادة في المستقبل, على عكس ما كان الرسل السابقون يدعون إليه الناس, عبادة الله الواحد و بدون ذكر أقانيمه الثلاث.

و أعيد هنا أهم نقطه في كلامي السابق:

*أنا إن أنكرت الأقانيم, فأني لا أنكر وجود الله, إنما أنكر صفة أنتم وصفتموه بها.
فنحن لا نتحدث عن وجود الله إذاً, إنما نتحدث عن صفاته.*

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عقلاني (25 أكتوبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *بالتأكيد ستدوم يا أخي سعة صدرنا ما دام النقاش هادئ ومثمر*
> *وسنكمل مها حدث*
> *مع أني بدأت تتجلي أمامي بعض التصورات "مجرد أستنتاجات" ولكني عن نفسي *​
> *سأكمل*​



أخي الأستاذ amirfikry إن كانت هذة التصورات تخبرك أني لم آتي لتتبع الحقيقه, فإسمح لي أن أقول لك أنها إستنتاجات خاطئة. أما إن كانت تخبرك بأني سأصل إلى ما وصل إليه غيري من سب و شتم و تسفيه للنفس! فيسرني أن أقول, أني متمسك بديني (الذي لم أخفيه منذ البداية) و الذي يمنعني عن ذلك, تماماً كما يمنعك تمسكك بدينك.



amirfikry قال:


> *أخي عقلاني*
> *بما أن كل لكلام الذي قلته أنا مسؤل عنه*
> *ولكن أنا قلت هذا لأوضح لك الفكرة التي أردت أنت أن تفهمها*​
> *نكمل*​
> ...



أخي الأستاذ amirfikry إن أعظم دليل لدي على وجود الله هو عقلي المحدود هذا (و الذي لا أنكر محدوديته), ولكننا هنا لا نتكلم عن وجود الله, إنما عن صفته, و الإختلاف كبير جداً. أنا لا أنكر وجود الله و مؤمن برسالاته التي وصفته لي بأنه كريم, ودود, محب لنا نحن عبيدة, رحيم بنا, غفور لذنوبنا (لأنه يحبنا), و غيرها كثير. فمن الطبيعي أن أعرف صفات من أعبد, و إلا كيف أعبد ما لا أعرف؟!!



amirfikry قال:


> *نحن لم نصر علي شئ فهذا كما قلت أنا هذا فوق أدراك العقل*
> *وما أوردته أنا في المشاركةالسابقه عن ذكر صيغة الجمع وليس المفرد*
> *هذا لا يؤكد لك أن الله أربع أو خمس أقانيم .............. حاشا*
> *وفي نفس الوقت لايؤكد لنا أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم*
> *ولكن هذا "ثلاثي الأقانيم" هو الصح فالله ثلاثي الأقانيم وواحد في الجوهر*​




و كيف تجزم هلى هذا (على أن "ثلاثي الأقانيم" هو الصح) فتقول:



amirfikry قال:


> *ولكن لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*





amirfikry قال:


> *أولاً في العهد الجديد "عهد مجئ المسيح وفدائه الكفاري"*
> *والسيد المسح له المجد جاء ليكمل ولا ينقض*
> *جاء ليكمل ما قد بدأ "قصة الحب الألهي" ......... قال موجهاً كلامه لتلاميذه......... *
> *أذهبوا وعمدوهم بأسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس*
> ...




إن ذكر السيد المسيح هنا لثلاثة أقانيم لا ينفي عدم وجود غيرها!



amirfikry قال:


> *فإن كان فيما بعد سيذكر أكثر....*
> *كان لمح من بعيد كما جاء قديماً*



لم لا يكون قد لمح و لكن تلميحه لم يفهم؟!!
ألم يلمح في العهد القديم (التوراة) لوجود الثلاث أقانيم و لا يزال اليهود يكفرون بها؟!
قد يكون لمح, و لن يفهم تلميحه إلا بعد ظهور الإقنوم الجديد (كما حدث مع السيد المسيح)! ... ما الذي يمنع؟!



amirfikry قال:


> *ثانياً بالمنطق والعقل المحدود*
> *الإنسان أليس خلقة الله وعلي صورته ومثاله خلق*
> *فالإنسان ثلاثي الأقانيم أيضاً - مع فارق التشبيه طبعاً -*
> *الإنسان واحد = جسد وروح ونفس أي ذات وعقل وروح "وهم واحد"*​




عزيزي الأستاذ amirfikry الإنسان ثلاثي الأقانيم, _*جسد و روح و نفس *_و تقول أن هذا مثل الله, ثلاثي الأقانيم, _*أب و إبن و روح*_! ... أرجو أن توضح لي وجه الشبه الذي لا أراه! ... إن كان الله مثل الإنسان فالمفروض أن تكون أقانيمه مسماه كما هي مسماه أقانيم الإنسان (جسد و روح و نفس). أما أن تختلف المسميات فهنا لا يصلح التشبيه أبداً. لأننا عندما نقول أن للإنسان أب و إبن و روح نكون هنا قد فصلنا الثلاث أقانيم لتصبح ثلاث أشخاص منفردين (و هذا ما أنا متأكد أنك تنفيه عن الله).



amirfikry قال:


> *ولكن هل سيظهر في المستقبل أن سيكون ربعاعي الأقانيم مثلاً*
> *سيكون جسد وروح ونفس وبعد تظهر مع التقدم روح ثانية وبعدها نفس أخري*
> *ثم نري جسد مؤنث*
> *و............*
> *صعبة طبعاً*



لماذا هي صعبه؟؟ ألم تكن صعبه على اليهود ثم أثبتت بوجود المسيح عليه السلام؟!و لماذا ننفي عن الله الجسد المؤنث؟؟ ما الذي يمنع؟ فكما تقولون هو على صورة الإنسان و الإنسان ممكن أن يكون مؤنث!



amirfikry قال:


> *فالعقل يستنتج ما يستطيع عليه أن يدركه وليس أكبر من حجمه*
> *أمين*​
> *وإن كنت أنت غير ذلك فقل لي ........*​*متي كان الله موجوداً؟*
> *كيف صار الله الله؟*
> ...



هذة أسئلة لا يسألها إلا ملحد, و أنا لست كذلك (ولا أنت كذلك), و قد ذكرت سابقاً أني لا أنكر وجود الله, إنما أنكر صفه الأقانيم فقط. و سبب إنكاري لها هو أنها قابله للزيادة في المستقبل. على عكس ما كان الرسل السابقون يدعون إليه الناس. عبادة الله الواحد و بدون ذكر أقانيمه الثلاث.

و أعيد هنا أهم نقطه في كلامي السابق:

*أنا إن أنكرت الأقانيم, فأني لا أنكر وجود الله, إنما أنكر صفة أنتم وصفتموه بها.
فنحن لا نتحدث عن وجود الله إذاً, إنما نتحدث عن صفاته.*



oesi_no قال:


> حوار اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارككم



الفضل كله في ذلك يعود للأستاذ الكبير ذي العقل الراجح الأخ amirfikry بارك الله فيه.
و أشكرك على مرورك أخ oesi_no


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*أليك يا أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي عقلاني*



عقلاني قال:


> أخي الأستاذ amirfikry إن كانت هذة التصورات تخبرك أني لم آتي لتتبع الحقيقه, فإسمح لي أن أقول لك أنها إستنتاجات خاطئة. أما إن كانت تخبرك بأني سأصل إلى ما وصل إليه غيري من سب و شتم و تسفيه للنفس! فيسرني أن أقول, أني متمسك بديني (الذي لم أخفيه منذ البداية) و الذي يمنعني عن ذلك, تماماً كما يمنعك تمسكك بدينك.


 
*أنا لم أتصور تلك التصورات أبداً*
*فأنا كما أنا سأبقي وأنت كما أنت ستبقي*
*الله هو وحده الذي يستطيع أن يغير كل شئ*

*وبالنسبة لتصوراتي فأتركها لي*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> أخي الأستاذ amirfikry إن أعظم دليل لدي على وجود الله هو عقلي المحدود هذا (و الذي لا أنكر محدوديته), ولكننا هنا لا نتكلم عن وجود الله, إنما عن صفته, و الإختلاف كبير جداً. أنا لا أنكر وجود الله و مؤمن برسالاته التي وصفته لي بأنه كريم, ودود, محب لنا نحن عبيدة, رحيم بنا, غفور لذنوبنا (لأنه يحبنا), و غيرها كثير. فمن الطبيعي أن أعرف صفات من أعبد, و إلا كيف أعبد ما لا أعرف؟!!


 
*معك في ما قلته *
*ولكن لانستطيع أن نعرف شيئاً لم يكشف لنا *
*فنحن لن نعرف من هو الله الا أذا كشف هو لنا عن ذاته*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> و كيف تجزم هلى هذا (على أن "ثلاثي الأقانيم" هو الصح) فتقول:
> 
> إن ذكر السيد المسيح هنا لثلاثة أقانيم لا ينفي عدم وجود غيرها!
> 
> ...


 
*أين ذكر هذا التلميح في العهد الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فعندما لمح الله عن وجود أقانيمه كانت هناك مواضع ذكرت فيها تلميحه *
*فأين ذكرت في العهد الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لو ذكرت لكنا بالتأكيد أمانا بها*
*لأن هذا لن يؤثر علينا في شئ*
*فالمسيح أعتقنا من الخطية والهلاك*
*وخلاصنا قد تم*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> عزيزي الأستاذ amirfikry الإنسان ثلاثي الأقانيم, _*جسد و روح و نفس *_و تقول أن هذا مثل الله, ثلاثي الأقانيم, _*أب و إبن و روح*_! ... أرجو أن توضح لي وجه الشبه الذي لا أراه! ... إن كان الله مثل الإنسان فالمفروض أن تكون أقانيمه مسماه كما هي مسماه أقانيم الإنسان (جسد و روح و نفس). أما أن تختلف المسميات فهنا لا يصلح التشبيه أبداً. لأننا عندما نقول أن للإنسان أب و إبن و روح نكون هنا قد فصلنا الثلاث أقانيم لتصبح ثلاث أشخاص منفردين (و هذا ما أنا متأكد أنك تنفيه عن الله).


 
*أنا قلت مع فارق التشبيه*
*فالله لايندرج تحت أي تشبيه*
*ولم أقل أن الإنسان أقانيمه مثل أقانيم الله*
*ولكني شبهت*
*من أجل عظمة العطية التي أعطاها لنا الله *
*وهي *
*خلقنا علي صورته ومثاله *
*خلقنا شبهه*

*ومع ذلك أوضح فأنا قلت*​ 
*الإنسان أليس خلقة الله وعلي صورته ومثاله خلق
فالإنسان ثلاثي الأقانيم أيضاً - مع فارق التشبيه طبعاً -*
*الإنسان واحد = جسد وروح ونفس أي ذات وعقل وروح "وهم واحد"*
*والله هكذا مع الفارق*
*الله ذات وعقل وروح*
*والإنسان له ذات وعقل وروح*

*فبدون الروح يموت*
*وبدون العقل يصير كلا شئ*
*وبدون ذات أين هو؟*

*وهذا ماأعنيه أنا بقولي*​ 





عقلاني قال:


> لماذا هي صعبه؟؟ ألم تكن صعبه على اليهود ثم أثبتت بوجود المسيح عليه السلام؟!و لماذا ننفي عن الله الجسد المؤنث؟؟ ما الذي يمنع؟ فكما تقولون هو على صورة الإنسان و الإنسان ممكن أن يكون مؤنث!


 
*صعبة طبعاً*
*أأنت تؤمن بذلك ؟*

*أما فكرة الجنس "النوع"*
*أنا لم أقل فيها شيئاً*
*لآننا نعلم أن الله لا ينطبق عليه فكرة الجنس "النوع"*
*فهذه الفكرة تنطبق علي الإنسان فقط ووضعت فيه للنمو والحفاظ علي النوع*
*أما الله غير ذلك*
*والإنسان يشابه الله في الأساسيات وليست الفرعيات*
*فالله أعظم من كل هذه المهترات*
*فمثلاً الإنسان يموت أيموت الله حاشا*​ 



عقلاني قال:


> على عكس ما كان الرسل السابقون يدعون إليه الناس. عبادة الله الواحد و بدون ذكر أقانيمه الثلاث.


 
*الرسل أجمعين بشروا وكرزوا بعبادة الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم*
*وها هي كتبهم مليئة أقرأها *​ 



عقلاني قال:


> *أنا إن أنكرت الأقانيم, فأني لا أنكر وجود الله, إنما أنكر صفة أنتم وصفتموه بها.
> فنحن لا نتحدث عن وجود الله إذاً, إنما نتحدث عن صفاته.*


 
*لماذا تنكرها؟؟؟*
*أنت تنكرها لعدم إيمانك بها*
*وأنا أصدقها لإيماني بها*

*وأيضاً نحن لم نوصوف الله بشئ حاشا*
*فهو أخبرنا ونحن نخبر*
*لأنه هو الكل في الكل وبه الكل*
*نحن نشهد بما رأينا وسمعنا *
*فلذالك نشهد ونخبر *​*ولكن لي سؤال مهم لك*​*لماذا تنكر الأقانيم الثلاثة**؟*
*أليس الله كائن بذاته ؟*
*أليس الله ناطق بكلمته ؟*
*أليس الله حي بروحه ؟*
*فلماذا تنكر أقانيمه*
*الذات والكلمة والروح*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عقلاني (26 أكتوبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *
> 
> أنا لم أتصور تلك التصورات أبداً
> فأنا كما أنا سأبقي وأنت كما أنت ستبقي
> ...


*

الحمدلله. و أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك.



amirfikry قال:




أين ذكر هذا التلميح في العهد الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فعندما لمح الله عن وجود أقانيمه كانت هناك مواضع ذكرت فيها تلميحه 
فأين ذكرت في العهد الجديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو ذكرت لكنا بالتأكيد أمانا بها
لأن هذا لن يؤثر علينا في شئ
فالمسيح أعتقنا من الخطية والهلاك
وخلاصنا قد تم​

أنقر للتوسيع...




أخي الأستاذ الفاضل amirfikry أنا لم أقل لك أن لدي دلائل من العهد الجديد تثبت أن لله أكثر من 3 أقانيم!! ... متى أنا قلت هذا؟؟!!
إنما قلت لك:

لم لا يكون قد لمح و لكن تلميحه لم يفهم؟!!
ألم يلمح في العهد القديم (التوراة) لوجود الثلاث أقانيم و لا يزال اليهود يكفرون بها؟!
قد يكون لمح, و لن يفهم تلميحه إلا بعد ظهور الإقنوم الجديد (كما حدث مع السيد المسيح)! ... ما الذي يمنع؟!

و أعني هنا, أنه (و كما قلت لي أنت) في العهد القديم هناك إشارات تدل على أن الله متعدد الأقانيم و هذا ما ذكرت حضرتك عن هذا الأمر:



amirfikry قال:





ثانياً من جهة أن الله لم يعلن عن ذاتة بأنه مثلث الأقانيم في العهد القديم
أقول لك نعم ولا 
فمع أن الله لم يشرحها شرحاً توضيحياً
أنما ذكرها ليؤكدها
وقال الله نعمل الإنسان علي صورتنا كشبهنا
"تك26:1"
ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: هَوذا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ منا عارفاً الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ 
"تك22:3"
هنا ذكر لفظ الله وصاحباً له صيغة الجمع
(نعمل - صورتنا وشبهنا - صار كواحد منا )

فهذه تأكيدات لفكرة الثالوث الواحد في العد القديم
فكلها أتت بصيغة الجمع وليس المفرد
ولكنها قليله وأحياناً قد تكون مبهمة "غير ظاهرة أو مفهومة"
ولكنها موجودة

أنقر للتوسيع...



و لكن هذة الإشارات لم تفهم على أنها إشارات لإثبات تعدد الأقانيم إلا بعد ولادة السيد المسيح, و هذا أيضاً إستناداً لما قلت حضرتك في الإقتباس التالي:



amirfikry قال:




لم يذكر في كل العهد القديم 
كلمة الأب والأبن وأن كان فكل هذا كان يفهم بالإيمان وبعد مجئ الله الأبن 
في العهد الجديد
فالكل يخاطب الله 
فلا وجود لمثل هذا أطلاقاً فالمعلومة خاطئة
أما ظهور هذه الأقانيم كان بصورة واضحة في العهد الجديد المؤسس علي 
دم السيد المسيح له المجد

أنقر للتوسيع...



لذا فأنا أقول: ما الذي يمنع أن يكون لله أقانيم أخرى لم يفصح عنها, أو قد يكون أشار إليها في العهد الجديد ولكنها لن تفهم على أنها إشارات لهذا إلا بعد أن ترسل إلينا (أو تظهر بأي شكل آخر) هذة الإقانيم الجديدة؟ ((تماماً كما قلت أنت عن الإشارات للثلاث أقانيم في العهد القديم)): 


amirfikry قال:




أحياناً قد تكون مبهمة "غير ظاهرة أو مفهومة"
ولكنها موجودة

أنقر للتوسيع...


فأنا لا أزعم أن لدي ما يثبت أن لله أكثر من 3 أقانيم في العهد الجديد. ولكني أقول بأن ليس هناك ما ينفي هذا. (أي أن ليس هناك ما ينفي وجود أقانيم أخرى غير الثلاثة) أليس هذا صحيحاً؟



amirfikry قال:



أنا قلت مع فارق التشبيه
فالله لايندرج تحت أي تشبيه
ولم أقل أن الإنسان أقانيمه مثل أقانيم الله
ولكني شبهت
من أجل عظمة العطية التي أعطاها لنا الله 
وهي 
خلقنا علي صورته ومثاله 
خلقنا شبهه

ومع ذلك أوضح فأنا قلت​ 
الإنسان أليس خلقة الله وعلي صورته ومثاله خلق
فالإنسان ثلاثي الأقانيم أيضاً - مع فارق التشبيه طبعاً -
الإنسان واحد = جسد وروح ونفس أي ذات وعقل وروح "وهم واحد"
والله هكذا مع الفارق
الله ذات وعقل وروح
والإنسان له ذات وعقل وروح

فبدون الروح يموت
وبدون العقل يصير كلا شئ
وبدون ذات أين هو؟

وهذا ماأعنيه أنا بقولي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا معك في بعض ما تقول و أعتذر لحضرتك عن سوء فهمي للمثال. ولكن هذا أيضاً لا ينفي "نفياً قاطعاً" أنه من الممكن أن يكون لله أكثر من 3 أقانيم! ... ألا تتفق معي في هذا؟




amirfikry قال:



صعبة طبعاً
أأنت تؤمن بذلك ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...



بالطبع لا ... فالله عندي ليس كمثلة شيء (لا الإنسان ولا غيرة).



amirfikry قال:



أما فكرة الجنس "النوع"
أنا لم أقل فيها شيئاً
لآننا نعلم أن الله لا ينطبق عليه فكرة الجنس "النوع"
فهذه الفكرة تنطبق علي الإنسان فقط ووضعت فيه للنمو والحفاظ علي النوع
أما الله غير ذلك
والإنسان يشابه الله في الأساسيات وليست الفرعيات
فالله أعظم من كل هذه المهترات
فمثلاً الإنسان يموت أيموت الله حاشا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
و هل قلت أنا أن لله زوجه أو إبنه (حاشا لله)؟!!! إنما قلت أنه من الممكن أن يكون له "إقنوم" زوجه أو "إقنوم" إبنه. فكما أنت قلت لي ... أنكم لا تقولون أن لله إبن (حاشا لله) ... و إنما هو "إقنوم" إبن ... كذلك أنا لا أقول بأنه من الممكن أن يكون لله إبنة أو زوجة (حاشا لله) إنما أقول أنه من الممكن أن يكون له "إقنوم" إبنة أو "إقنوم" زوجة, إستناداً إلى أنه ليس هناك ما يثبت أن لله ثلاث أقانيم "فقط".



amirfikry قال:



الرسل أجمعين بشروا وكرزوا بعبادة الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم
وها هي كتبهم مليئة أقرأها ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
غريب!!! فلم يكن هذا ما قلت لي عندما سألتك إن كان الرسل السابقين قد قالوا للناس أن الله ثلاثي الأقانيم! بل تفضلت حضرتك فقلت:


amirfikry قال:



			لم يذكر في كل العهد القديم 
كلمة الأب والأبن وأن كان فكل هذا كان يفهم بالإيمان وبعد مجئ الله الأبن 
في العهد الجديد
فالكل يخاطب الله 
فلا وجود لمثل هذا أطلاقاً فالمعلومة خاطئة
أما ظهور هذه الأقانيم كان بصورة واضحة في العهد الجديد المؤسس علي 
دم السيد المسيح له المجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أما إن كنت تعني بأن الرسل السابقين أجمعين قد وصفوا الله بأنه له جسد و روح و عقل, و تسمي هذا بأنهم بشروا بالأقانيم الثلاثه, فأقول لك: بأنهم وصفوه بأنه له عين ... فهل يكون هناك إقنوم العين؟! ... ربما إقنوم الإبنة هي عين الله؟! ... لما لا؟! ... و قد وصفوه بكثير غير ذلك ... فهل يعني هذا أن لكل صفه إقنوم؟




amirfikry قال:



لماذا تنكرها؟؟؟
أنت تنكرها لعدم إيمانك بها
وأنا أصدقها لإيماني بها

وأيضاً نحن لم نوصوف الله بشئ حاشا
فهو أخبرنا ونحن نخبر
لأنه هو الكل في الكل وبه الكل
نحن نشهد بما رأينا وسمعنا 
فلذالك نشهد ونخبر ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


فهل رأيت جسد الله لتؤمن به؟! أو روحه لتؤمن بها؟! أو عقله لتؤمن به؟! ... بالطبع لا ... ولكن هناك دلائل تدل على أن لله جسد و روح و عقل ... و أنا أؤمن بهذا ... ولكني لا أؤمن بأن له "إقنوم" إبن (حتى و إن كنا نعني بأن الإبن هو نفسه عقل الله). و إللا فلم لا نؤمن بأن له "إقنوم" إبنة أو "إقنوم" زوجة (أو أي أقانيم آخرى غير الأب و الإبن و الروح) و قد يمثل كل أقنوم صفه من صفاته الأخرى؟!



amirfikry قال:



ولكن لي سؤال مهم لك​لماذا تنكر الأقانيم الثلاثة؟
أليس الله كائن بذاته ؟
أليس الله ناطق بكلمته ؟
أليس الله حي بروحه ؟
فلماذا تنكر أقانيمه
الذات والكلمة والروح​ 
سلام

أنقر للتوسيع...


أعتقد أني أجبت على هذة الأسئلة في ما سبق.

أخي الأستاذ amirfikry حتى لا يطول النقاش في هذة النقطة فهناك الكثير من النقاط غيرها "إن سمحت لي و سمح لنا الوقت" لذا فإني سأسأل حضرتك سؤال واحد و أريد إجابه مختصرة بنعم أو لا.

هل من الممكن أن يكون لله أكثر من 3 أقانيم؟

أرجو من حضرتك أن لا تأخذ نقاشنا هذا على محمل شخصي. فأنا لست إلا باحثاً عن الحقيقه بما وهب الله لي من عقل (و إلا ما فائدته؟). و "صدقني" أينما أجدها سأتبعها دون أدنى تردد.

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*الأخ امير بيعتزر عن عدم تواجده لوجود عطل فى الدخول اللى الموقع*
*و سيعود قريبا بأذن المسيح بعد ان يصلح العطل*


----------



## ديديموس (26 أكتوبر 2006)

يمكن المناظرة الغير مكتملة دي تنفعكم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1946


----------



## عقلاني (27 أكتوبر 2006)

++menooo++ قال:


> *الأخ امير بيعتزر عن عدم تواجده لوجود عطل فى الدخول اللى الموقع*
> *و سيعود قريبا بأذن المسيح بعد ان يصلح العطل*



نعم بالفعل, فأنا أيضاً واجهت صعوبه في الدخول إلى الموقع و كانت تأتيني هذة الرسالة:
The منتديات الكنيسة العربية database has encountered a problem.
و للأسف هذة ليست أول مرة, فأرجو من القائمين على الموقع مشكورين أن يصححوا هذا الخلل.

و أشكرك لإعلامي بهذا, و بلغ سلامي للأستاذ أمير, و أنا في إنتظارة.



ديديموس قال:


> يمكن المناظرة الغير مكتملة دي تنفعكم
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1946



شكراً لك على مرورك و على الرابط.


----------



## Twin (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً مينو*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



++menooo++ قال:


> *الأخ امير بيعتزر عن عدم تواجده لوجود عطل فى الدخول اللى الموقع*
> *و سيعود قريبا بأذن المسيح بعد ان يصلح العطل*


 
*شكراً أخي الحبيب مينو *

*وأشكرك أخي عقلاني لأنتظارك لي*
*وشكراً يا أخي ديدموس لمرورك*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Twin (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرة أخري نلتقي ونكمل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي عقلاني*

*حتي لا يطول النقاش*
*سأجيبك علي هذا السؤال أجابة مباشرة "أجابة إمانية"*



عقلاني قال:


> أخي الأستاذ amirfikry حتى لا يطول النقاش في هذة النقطة فهناك الكثير من النقاط غيرها "إن سمحت لي و سمح لنا الوقت" لذا فإني سأسأل حضرتك سؤال واحد و أريد إجابه مختصرة بنعم أو لا.
> هل من الممكن أن يكون لله أكثر من 3 أقانيم؟


 
لا بالطبع لا فالله واحد في جوهره ومثلث في الأقانيم
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 
واحد هو الأب القدوس واحد هو الأبن القدوس 
واحد هو الروح القدس
*أله واحد أمين*

*وأذهبوا وعمدوهم بأسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس*

*وظهر الروح علي هيئة جسمية "حمامة" وجاء صوت من السماء يقول*
*هذا هو أبني الوحيد الذي به سررت*​*ولكن لي بعض التوضيحات...........*



عقلاني قال:


> أخي الأستاذ الفاضل amirfikry أنا لم أقل لك أن لدي دلائل من العهد الجديد تثبت أن لله أكثر من 3 أقانيم!! ... متى أنا قلت هذا؟؟!!
> إنما قلت لك:
> _لم لا يكون قد لمح و لكن تلميحه لم يفهم؟!!_
> _ألم يلمح في العهد القديم (التوراة) لوجود الثلاث أقانيم و لا يزال اليهود يكفرون بها؟!_
> ...


 
*أخي عقلاني*​
*أنا قلت كما ذكرت أنت فعلاً*
*ولكن بخصوص فكرة الأقانيم*
*هي مبهمة وقد لمح بها برموز وبعبارات في العهد القديم صح*
*ولكنها موجودة أي هذه الرموز والعبارات موجودة ولها مواضعها وموجودة بالكتاب المقدس "عهد قديم"*
*وإن كان ذكر في العهد الجديد مثل هذه التعبيرات والرموز بالتأكيد كنا سنراها ونعرفها ونحاول أيضاً أن نفسرها*
*وبالتأكيد لو كان ظهر مثل هذا لكانت الدنيا قامت ولم تجلس *
*فهناك جمعيات ومنظمان أقيمت لنقد الكتاب المقدس*
*ونشكر الله فبقوته وعونه لدينا مفسرين عظماء من كل العالم فسروا الكتاب المقدس *
*منذ القرن الأول والي الأن*
*فمنهم "القرون الأولي" العلامة أورجيانوس والقديس ديديموس *
*وحامي الإيمان أثانسيوس الرسولي وغيرهم....*
*ومنهم "المعاصرين" الأنبا أغرغوريوس وأبونا متي المسكين *
*والعظيم البابا شنودة الثالث وغيرهم....*

*فكل هذه التفسيرات متطابقة جداً وإن أختلف أسلوبها*

*ولدينا لجنة لها كل الصلحيات للرد علي كل.........*
*الشبهات الشيطانية"الوهمية" علي الكتاب المقدس*
*فإن كان ذكرت تلميحه واحدة حتي لكانت فندت ووضحت *​


عقلاني قال:


> وغريب!!! فلم يكن هذا ما قلت لي عندما سألتك إن كان الرسل السابقين قد قالوا للناس أن الله ثلاثي الأقانيم!
> أما إن كنت تعني بأن الرسل السابقين أجمعين قد وصفوا الله بأنه له جسد و روح و عقل, و تسمي هذا بأنهم بشروا بالأقانيم الثلاثه, فأقول لك: بأنهم وصفوه بأنه له عين ... فهل يكون هناك إقنوم العين؟! ... ربما إقنوم الإبنة هي عين الله؟! ... لما لا؟! ... و قد وصفوه بكثير غير ذلك ... فهل يعني هذا أن لكل صفه إقنوم؟


 
*أنا قصدت بكلمة الرسل "التلاميذ القديسين"*
*الذين حملوا البشارة المفرحة للكل بعد مجئ السيد المسيح له المجد *
*وهم "الذين لهم أناجيل ورسائل في العهد الجديد"*
*متي - مرقس - لوقا - يوحنا - بولس - يعقوب - بطرس - يهوذا*
*قصد هؤلاء وليس غيرهم*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> فهل رأيت جسد الله لتؤمن به؟! أو روحه لتؤمن بها؟! أو عقله لتؤمن به؟! ... بالطبع لا ... ولكن هناك دلائل تدل على أن لله جسد و روح و عقل ... و أنا أؤمن بهذا ... ولكني لا أؤمن بأن له "إقنوم" إبن (حتى و إن كنا نعني بأن الإبن هو نفسه عقل الله). و إللا فلم لا نؤمن بأن له "إقنوم" إبنة أو "إقنوم" زوجة (أو أي أقانيم آخرى غير الأب و الإبن و الروح) و قد يمثل كل أقنوم صفه من صفاته الأخرى؟!


 
*لا أحد يري الله ويعيش*
*والله ليس له جسد كي أراه به*
*ولكن بحلول الله بلاهوته في ناسوت الأبن أستطعت أن أري الله *
*"الله المتجسد"*
*"الله الظاهر في الجسد"*
*عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد*
*ولا أحد يري الله ويعيش ولكن الأبن الوحيد هو خبر  "كشف عنه"*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> أرجو من حضرتك أن لا تأخذ نقاشنا هذا على محمل شخصي. فأنا لست إلا باحثاً عن الحقيقه بما وهب الله لي من عقل (و إلا ما فائدته؟). و "صدقني" أينما أجدها سأتبعها دون أدنى تردد.


 
*الله معك حتي تجد تلك الحقيقة وثق تماما عندما تجدها........*
*لن تحتاج لشئ لأن الله سيكفيك بنعمتة*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عقلاني (27 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحباً بك أخي amirfikry مرة أخرى



amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااي أخي عقلاني*
> 
> *حتي لا يطول النقاش*
> ...



إسمح لي بأن أعيد تسمية إجابتك من "إجابة إيمانية" إلى "إجابة عاطفية" ... نعم, فأي إجابة غير مدعومة بدليل قاطع إنما هي "إجابة عاطفية" ... فالإيمان لا بد أن يوافق العقل, و العقل لا يقبل إلا الأدلة القاطعة. و الله لم يخلق لنا عقولنا لنهمشها, بل لتكون دليلنا إليه و إلى وجودة (و إلا ما فائدتها؟!).



> لا بالطبع لا فالله واحد في جوهره ومثلث في الأقانيم​




ألا تذكر أنك قد قلت لي بأن أدلة إثبات الأقانيم الثلاثة هي نفسها لا تثبت (و لا تنفي) أن لله أكثر من 3 أقانيم؟



> نحن لم نصر علي شئ فهذا كما قلت أنا هذا فوق أدراك العقل
> وما أوردته أنا في المشاركةالسابقه عن ذكر صيغة الجمع وليس المفرد
> هذا لا يؤكد لك أن الله أربع أو خمس أقانيم .............. حاشا
> وفي نفس الوقت لايؤكد لنا أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم
> ولكن هذا "ثلاثي الأقانيم" هو الصح فالله ثلاثي الأقانيم وواحد في الجوهر



إذاً, كيف أصبحت هذة حقيقة (أن لله 3 أقانيم "فقط") مثبتة في إجابتك السابقة؟!

أستاذي الفاضل, إنها العاطفة (و التي لا ألومك عليها), ولكن الله يريدنا أن نعرفه بالعقل, لا بالعاطفة فقط.

و بما أن الموضوعية إختفت من نقاشنا, و حلت محلها العاطفة, فيؤسفني أن أضطر لإنهاء نقاشنا. فنقاش تقودة العاطفة هو نقاش عقيم و غير مثمر, و لا يزيد عن كونه هدر لوقتي و وقتك الثمينين.

فلك جزيل الشكر على إتاحة هذة الفرصة لي, و بالفعل كنت رائع الأسلوب و راقي جداً في حوارك (و هذا أصبح شيء نادر هذة الأيام مع الأسف) فأهنئك على تمسكك بآداب الحوار, و أدعو الله أن تفكر فيما قلت لك بعقلانية (بعيداً عن العواطف).

و السلام


*فكرة ختامية: كيف كان إحساس المسيحي عندما يرى من ينسب لله "إقنوم" زوجة, أو "إقنوم" إبنة (أو أي "إقنوم" جديد)؟

إذاً فلماذا يستغربون أسفنا على من ينسب لله "إقنوم" إبن؟! ... (حاشا لله)*​


----------



## ديديموس (27 أكتوبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> *فكرة ختامية: كيف كان إحساس المسيحي عندما يرى من ينسب لله "إقنوم" زوجة, أو "إقنوم" إبنة (أو أي "إقنوم" جديد)؟*
> 
> *إذاً فلماذا يستغربون أسفنا على من ينسب لله "إقنوم" إبن؟! ... (حاشا لله)*


 
*اقرأ هذا الرابط جيدا ثم نتناقش *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16599&postcount=55*


----------



## عقلاني (28 أكتوبر 2006)

ديديموس قال:


> *اقرأ هذا الرابط جيدا ثم نتناقش *
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16599&postcount=55*



عزيزي ديديموس, لا حاجة لي لفتح موضوع جديد و هذا لم ينتهي بعد. فإن أردت يمكنك أن تجاوبني على أسئلتي التي طرحتها هنا, و لم أجد لها إجابة حتى الآن. فأدلو بدلوك, و أجبني عنها.
و أنا أدعوكم جميعاً أن تبينوا لي الحق, و تجيبوني عليها, فأنا لم أقصد بطرحها إلا البحث عن الحقيقة, كما أني لم أجعل مهمة الإجابة عليها حكراً على الأستاذ amirfikry, و لكني أتمنى من كل من أراد الإجابة أن يتحلى بما للأستاذ amirfikry من خلق و أدب في الحوار.
لو قرأت الموضوع هذا من أوله بكل ما فيه من ردود لعرفت أني لست بحاجه إلى ما ذكر في الرابط.
ولكني "على كل حال" أشكرك على إرفاقه.


----------



## ديديموس (28 أكتوبر 2006)

عقلاني;113005 قال:
			
		

> عزيزي ديديموس, لا حاجة لي لفتح موضوع جديد و هذا لم ينتهي بعد. فإن أردت يمكنك أن تجاوبني على أسئلتي التي طرحتها هنا, و لم أجد لها إجابة حتى الآن. فأدلو بدلوك, و أجبني عنها.
> و أنا أدعوكم جميعاً أن تبينوا لي الحق, و تجيبوني عليها, فأنا لم أقصد بطرحها إلا البحث عن الحقيقة, كما أني لم أجعل مهمة الإجابة عليها حكراً على الأستاذ amirfikry, و لكني أتمنى من كل من أراد الإجابة أن يتحلى بما للأستاذ amirfikry من خلق و أدب في الحوار.
> لو قرأت الموضوع هذا من أوله بكل ما فيه من ردود لعرفت أني لست بحاجه إلى ما ذكر في الرابط.
> ولكني "على كل حال" أشكرك على إرفاقه.


ختام قولك في مشاركتك السابقة يدل على انك في أشد الحاجة لكي تقرأ ما في الرابط 
اقرأه وسنتناقش به ان شاء الله ، فهو مجرد مشاركة واحدة قديمة لي ، وسنكمل  الموضوع هنا لكن بعد استيعابك ما بها


----------



## عقلاني (28 أكتوبر 2006)

عزيزي ديديموس, إن أسئلتي واضحة في ما سبق أن دار بيننا من حوار أنا و الأخ الفاضل amirfikry. فإن أردت أن نتناقش فأرجو من حضرتك الإجابة عليها "بعقلانية" (أي بالدليل و البرهان "بعيداً عن العواطف").
فأنا (كما أسلفت) لن أفتح موضوع جديد للنقاش و هذا ما زال بغير أجوبة.
و لو لاحظت خلال حواري مع الأخ الفاضل amirfikry, كان قد شرح لي "مشكوراً" الأقانيم بطريقة ممتازة, و قد وافقته على كثير من ما قال. ولكن عندما توقف عن إجابتي بالبرهان, كنت مضطراً إلى إنهاء الحوار و الوصول إلى تلك *الفكرة الختامية*. لذا إن إنت أجبتني عليها, فلا حاجة لي بالفكرة الختامية هذة (فأنا "كما قلت أكثر من مرة" مجرد باحث عن الحقيقة).

دمت, و لك شكري و تقديري.


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> إذاً, كيف أصبحت هذة حقيقة (أن لله 3 أقانيم "فقط") مثبتة في إجابتك السابقة؟!


 
هذا بحسب ما هو معلن في الكتاب المقدس و لا علاقة له بالعاطفة
فالسيد المسيح نفسه اعلن لنا اقنوم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس و لم يعلن اي اقانيم اخرى وهو ايضا قال في متى 28
*فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس *





*



فكرة ختامية: كيف كان إحساس المسيحي عندما يرى من ينسب لله "إقنوم" زوجة, أو "إقنوم" إبنة (أو أي "إقنوم" جديد)؟

إذاً فلماذا يستغربون أسفنا على من ينسب لله "إقنوم" إبن؟! ... (حاشا لله)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مسألة تمسية الاقانيم الخاطئة التي جاءت في القرأن او الاصح التي جائت في عقيدة المريميين الذين الهو مريم و قالوا ان الثلاثة هم الاب و مريم و المسيح قد واجهتها المسيحية بشدة فهو ينافي الايمان المسيحي و ينافي ما اعلنه المسيح لنا
فلم يقل المسيح عمدوهم بأسم الاب و الابنة و الزوجة
حاشا, فالمسيح اعلن لنا بكل وضوح ماهية الايمان و خطاها

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## عقلاني (28 أكتوبر 2006)

عزيزي الأخ الفاضل My Rock, هل قرأت سؤالي قبل أن تجيب؟

إذاً دعني أعيد كتابته هنا, حتى تجاوبني بالحقيقة مدللاً عليها (بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك) و أرجو أن تتبع نهج الأستاذ الفاضل الأخ amirfikry في ما "كان" يفعل في أجوبته السابقة (فقد "كان" يدعمها بأدله و براهين عقلية واضحة و سهلة الفهم).

سؤالي هو:

*هل من الممكن أن يكون لله أكثر من 3 أقانيم؟ (أعني غير الأب و الإبن و الروح القدس). فكما أعرف أن هذا الأمر لم يكن معلناً لبني الإنسان إلا بعد ولادة السيد المسيح.* (هذا أولاً)

ثانياً: الأدلة على الثالوث لم ترد في العهد القديم صريحة (تثبت أن لله 3 "أقانيم" فقط), بل إنها أصبحت دليلاً على "أقانيم" الله فقط بعد ولادة السيد المسيح (و هذا كما أورد الأستاذ الفاضل amirfikry في مشاركته فقال):



> لم يذكر في كل العهد القديم
> كلمة الأب والأبن وأن كان فكل هذا كان يفهم بالإيمان وبعد مجئ الله الأبن
> في العهد الجديد
> فالكل يخاطب الله
> ...



و قد قال مشكوراً أيضاً:



> ثانياً من جهة أن الله لم يعلن عن ذاتة بأنه مثلث الأقانيم في العهد القديم
> أقول لك نعم ولا
> فمع أن الله لم يشرحها شرحاً توضيحياً
> أنما ذكرها ليؤكدها
> ...



و كما نرى هنا, فإن الله يتكلم عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع *((و لم يحدد عدداً محدداً))* فما الذي يمنع أن يكون لله أكثر من 3 "أقانيم" و لكنه لم يفصح عنها لنا حتى الآن (تماماً كما أنه لم يفصح عن أقانيمه الثلاث قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح).

و يقول الأخ amirfikry في هذا أن الله لم يظهرها "واضحة" في العهد القديم للناس ربما لأنه كان من الصعب على الناس فهمها آن ذاك ... أو قد يكون لحكمه لا يعلمها إلا هو. لكنه يؤكد وجود ما يثبت أن الله مثلث الأقانيم في العهد القديم. إستناداً إلى صيغة الجمع الآنفة الذكر. فيقول:



> ففي العهد القديم لم يذكرهم تفصيلياً
> وأما في العهد الجديد ذكرهم تفصيلياً



و قال أيضاً بارك الله فيه, عن هذة الأدلة الموجودة في العهد القديم:



> ولكنها قليله وأحياناً قد تكون مبهمة "غير ظاهرة أو مفهومة"
> ولكنها موجودة



*إذاً ... لم لا تكون هناك أدلة على وجود أكثر من 3 "أقانيم" في العهد الجديد ولكنها مبهمة "غير ظاهرة أو مفهومة" و لن تفهم بالشكل الصحيح إلا عندما يريد الله هذا! (تماماً كما هو الحال مع الأدلة من العهد القديم).*

أخيراً وليس آخراً: يجب الأخذ بعين الإعتبار أن هذة الأدلة في العهد القديم كانت مبهمه لدرجة أن اليهود لا يزالون لا يؤمنون بها! فما الذي يمنع أن تكون مبهمة لديكم الآن بنفس الإسلوب؟

أرجو من حضراتكم قراءة ما كتب في الموضوع بالكامل, حتى تفهموا ما أقصد إن كنت قد قصرت في هذا الإختصار.

و لكم جزيل شكري.


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> *هل من الممكن أن يكون لله أكثر من 3 أقانيم؟ (أعني غير الأب و الإبن و الروح القدس). فكما أعرف أن هذا الأمر لم يكن معلناً لبني الإنسان إلا بعد ولادة السيد المسيح.* (هذا أولاً)


 
اقول لك انه قد كان من الممكن لو كانت هذه طبيعة الله و لو كان هذا اعلانه
لكن الله من خلال العهدين وضح الاقانيم الثلاثة فقط لا غيرهم و لم يتطرق بغيرها و هذا ما سأتي لاثباته بالنصوص في السطور القادمة



> ثانياً: الأدلة على الثالوث لم ترد في العهد القديم صريحة (تثبت أن لله 3 "أقانيم" فقط), بل إنها أصبحت دليلاً على "أقانيم" الله فقط بعد ولادة السيد المسيح (و هذا كما أورد الأستاذ الفاضل amirfikry في مشاركته فقال):


 
أتفق مع الاخ الحبيب امير, انه لا يوجد نص حرفي الى انه هنالك ثلاثة اقانيم, لكن هناك اشارات كثيرة حتى في العهد القديم الى الاقانيم الثلاثة فقط

اذكر منها:

من مزامير داوود حيث ذكر: " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتي اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك " (مزمور 110 : 1 ) وهنااشارة واضحة ان أقنوم الأب يتكلم الي أقنوم الابن
و ايضا ما ذكر في مزمور 33 و العدد 6
بكلمة الرب صنعت السموات وبنسمة فمه كل جنودها 

فهنا كلمة (الرب) هي اقنوم الابن و الرب هو اقنوم الاب و نسمة فمه هي اقنوم الروح القدس
و هذا النص يعود على ماجاء في سفر التكويت بصيغة الجميع في عملية الخلق و التكوين
ففي سفر التكوين اعلنت الاقانيم و في المزامير حددت ابعادها

و ايضا اذكر ما جاء في امثال 30 و العدد 2 الى 4

" أنى أبلد من كل إنسان .. ولم أتعلم الحكمة ولم اعرف معرفة القدوس . من صعد الي السماء ونزل ، من جمع الريح في حفنتيه . من صر المياه في ثوب . من ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض . ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت "

و جرت العادة اليهودية ان معلمي اليهود اعتادوا ان يلقوا هذة الايه علي مسامع تلاميذهم في صوره أسئلة فيقولون لهم : من صعد الي السموات ونزل ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : من جمع الريح في حفنتيه ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم من صر المياه في ثوب ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : ومن ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : وما اسمه ؟ فيجيبونهم :يهوه العظيم ، ثم يسألونهم أخيرا وما اسم ابنه ؟ فيجيبونهم في وقار شديد : هذا سر يفوق العقول


و ايضا ما جاء بكل روعة في سفر اشعياء الاصحاح 48 العدد 13 و 16

أنا الأول وأنا الأخر وبيدي أسست الأرض ويميني نشرت السموات 
منذ وجوده انا هناك و الآن السيد الرب أرسلني و روحه

نلاحظ المتكلم هو اقنوم الابن و السيد الرب هو الابن و روحه هو الروح القدس

هذا كله يتفق بشكل رائع عن ما اعلنه السيد المسيح لنا (ساتغاضى عن ذكر النصوص لانني التمست اتفاقا في الاعلانو بغير ذلك يرجى التنبيه)



*



إذاً ... لم لا تكون هناك أدلة على وجود أكثر من 3 "أقانيم" في العهد الجديد ولكنها مبهمة "غير ظاهرة أو مفهومة" و لن تفهم بالشكل الصحيح إلا عندما يريد الله هذا! (تماماً كما هو الحال مع الأدلة من العهد القديم).

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هو حاسم الموضوع, في ان كل النصوص المذكورة تشرح انه لا وجود لاكثر من 3 اقانيم وضحت ورودها في السطور اعلاه
اذ العهد القديم لم يذكر اي شئ لاي اقانيم اخرى تتنافى مع ما اعلنه المسيح لنا و هذا هو لب الموضوع



> أخيراً وليس آخراً: يجب الأخذ بعين الإعتبار أن هذة الأدلة في العهد القديم كانت مبهمه لدرجة أن اليهود لا يزالون لا يؤمنون بها! فما الذي يمنع أن تكون مبهمة لديكم الآن بنفس الإسلوب؟


 
الاعلان و وضوحه لا يرتبط بالايمان به, فلا يوجد اوضح من البشارة في المسيح من خلال العهد القديم لكن هم لم يؤمنوا ان المسيح هو المسيح نفسه الي ينتظروه و هذا بسبب قساوة قلوبهم لا بسبب البهم الالهي ابدا

اما بالنسبة للاقانيم فقد وضحت وضوحها ووضحت كيف كانوا يعتبروه سر عظيم لا يعرفون الكثير عنه لانه لم يعلن لهم

لانه لا يوجد نبي مستحق ان يعلن ذات الله سوى الله نفسه و هذا ما فعله السيد المسيح بكل وضوح

فلو قولك عدم وضوح الاقانيم الثلاثة او الاصح عدم فهم اليهود لها لا ينفيه و لا يبطله البتة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*عامة شكراً للكل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*هااااااي أخي الحبيب ماي روك وشكراً لتدلخلك الجميل الذي جاء وقته*
*وشكراً لأخي ديديموس علي مداخلته*
*وشكراً أيضاً للأخ عقلاني*

*ولكن لي أضافة له شخصياً*​
*أخي عقلاني أنت قلت أن الأدلة الموضوعية أختفت من نقاشنا وتحولت الي أدلة عاطفية*
*وقلت أيضاً أنك أرد انهاء الموضوع لأن أدلتي أختفت منها البراهين*​*ولكن قل لي ............*​*أين كانت الأدله الموضوعية والبراهين في كلامك*
*كل كلامك كان مجرد كلام عاقل بدون براهين كلام تريد به أنت تثبت وجهة نظرك *
*وبدون براهين*
*فعندما قلت لك أين الأدله او الأيه التي ذكرت في العهد الجديد عن وجود أكثر من*
* ثلاثة أقانيم*
*ماذا قلت .....*
*قلت لي أنك لا تملك براهين وأنك تستخدم عقلك في البحث*
*هذا كان قولك*

*وعن نفسي أنا لم أبخل عليك بشئ في داخلي ولكن علي كلامك كنت أجيبك*
*وأتمني لك التوفيق*

*وشكراً*
*والحمد لله أن أخي ماي روك أكمل معك ومعه الأخ ديديموس*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عقلاني (28 أكتوبر 2006)

> اقول لك انه قد كان من الممكن لو كانت هذه طبيعة الله



و كيف تعرف "صدقاً" طبيعة الله؟! ألم يكونوا يعرفونها اليهود من قبلك؟ (بالطبع ... و إلا كيف عبدوه؟) و مع معرفتهم هذة بطبيعتة ... لكنهم لم يقولوا أن له 3 "أقانيم" ... فالمسيحيين هم أول من قال هذا. (أرجو تصحيحي إن كنت مخطيء). فالله بنفسة لم يعلن لهم عن طبيعته ... و لم يظهرها (واضحة) إلا بعد ميلاد المسيح. فكما قلت:



> لا يوجد نبي مستحق ان يعلن ذات الله سوى الله نفسه و هذا ما فعله السيد المسيح بكل وضوح



 فكيف تضمن لي ... و لنفسك ... أنه لم يخفي عنك أشياء أخرى (متعلقة بطبيعتة) كما أخفاها عن اليهود من قبلك؟ فأول من نادى "بالأقانيم" كان المسيحيون و ليس اليهود.



> و لو كان هذا اعلانه



و ما يزيد أو ينقص الإعلان؟؟ فهو لم يعلن لليهود أو لمن قبلهم أنه ثلاثي "الأقانيم" (إعلاناً صريحاً) فما أعلنها بشكل صريح إلا للمسيحيين فقط. فكيف تضمن لنفسك أنك لست كاليهود و الذين من قبلهم (حجب عنك الله بعض طبيعتة).

و دللت حضرتك على أن الثلاث أقانيم وردت في العهد القديم و ذكرت لي أربع أدلة من العهد القديم لتثبت لي أن لله ثلاث أقانيم, و لكن كل أدلتك هذة *لا تنفي *أن يكون هناك إقنوم رابع ((أو ربما أكثر من إقنوم)) ... و هذا مربط الفرس, هذا ما أتحدث عنه ... هذا ما أريد من حضرتك أن تنفيه ... لم لا يكون هناك أكثر من 3 أقانيم ولكن الله لم يطلع البشر عليها؟! ربما لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا هو ... أو ربما لأنه لم يحين الوقت بعد لإظهارها!

و إسمح لي أن أوضح فكرتي بشكل أوسع من خلال أدلتك التي أوردتها.



> من مزامير داوود حيث ذكر: " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتي اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك " (مزمور 110 : 1 ) وهنااشارة واضحة ان أقنوم الأب يتكلم الي أقنوم الابن



هنا يتكلم إقنوم الأب مع إقنوم الإبن, *دون ذكر للإقنوم الثالث "الروح القدس"*. إذاً لا يمكن الأخذ بهذا الدليل على أنه إثبات أن لله ثلاثة أقانيم فقط!! فلم يذكر إلا إثنين و تجاهل الثالث *((مع العلم أنه لم ينفي وجود الثالث "إيضاً"))* ... إذاً فهذا الدليل *لا ينفي و لا يثبت *أن لله 3 أقانيم فقط. إنما هو يذكر إقنومين فقط, و يتجاهل الثالث "الروح القدس" ... ربما لأن المجال لا يدعو لذكرة هنا (و أنا أتفهم هذا).



> و ايضا اذكر ما جاء في امثال 30 و العدد 2 الى 4
> 
> " أنى أبلد من كل إنسان .. ولم أتعلم الحكمة ولم اعرف معرفة القدوس . من صعد الي السماء ونزل ، من جمع الريح في حفنتيه . من صر المياه في ثوب . من ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض . ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت "



مرة أخرى, "إقنومين" الأب و الإبن *دون ذكر للثالث *(( و دون أن ينفي وجود الثالث "الروح القدس" أيضاً ... الذي أكد لنا السيد المسيح وجودة)) ... و مرة أخرى قد يكون السبب لعدم ذكر "الروح القدس" هو أن المجال لا يدعو لذكرة هنا  (و مرة أخرى أنا أستطيع تفهم ذلك).



> و ايضا ما ذكر في مزمور 33 و العدد 6
> بكلمة الرب صنعت السموات وبنسمة فمه كل جنودها



هنا ما الذي يأكد لي ولك, انه لم يتجاهل أقنيم آخر لم يدعو المجال لذكرة؟ *((كما هي الحال في الدليلين السابقين بالنسبة لإقنوم الروح القدس!))*
علاوة على أنه* لم ينفي الرابع * *((تماماً مثلما أنه لم ينفي الثالث في الدليلين السابقين)).*



> و ايضا ما جاء بكل روعة في سفر اشعياء الاصحاح 48 العدد 13 و 16
> 
> أنا الأول وأنا الأخر وبيدي أسست الأرض ويميني نشرت السموات
> منذ وجوده انا هناك و الآن السيد الرب أرسلني و روحه



أيضاً ما الذي يضمن لك, أن هناك أقنوم آخر لم يرسلة مع الإبن و الروح؟! فلم يذكرة هنا *((تماماً مثلما أنه لم يذكر إقنوم الروح القدس في أول دليلين)).*

إذاً فإن أدلتك هنا تبدو رائعة إذا كان القصد منها إثبات ورود الأقانيم الثلاثة في العهد القديم, أما أن تنفي عن الرب أقانيم أخرى!!! *فهي للأسف لا تفيد*.
هي أبداً لا تنفي وجود أقانيم أخرى, بل على العكس, تزيد الحيرة في هذا الموضوع>>>===> هل لله أقانيم أخرى؟

عزيزي الأخ My Rock  أن حضرتك تتجاهل صلب موضوعنا ... و هو أن تثبت لي أن لله 3 أقانيم "فقط لا غير" (أي لا أقل و لا أكثر ... بمعنى أن تنفي عنه الرابع و الخامس و السادس ... إلخ) فأنا لم أطلب منك أن تثبت لي أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم ... إنما أن تنفي عنه الأكثر من 3.


لذا أرجو من حضرتك, أن تثبت لي بشكل "بديهي" مبسط أنه لا يمكن أن يكون لله أقانيم أخرى (غير الأب و الإبن و الروح القدس).



> هذا كله يتفق بشكل رائع عن ما اعلنه السيد المسيح لنا



نعم أتفق معك ... هو يتفق مع ما أعلنة السيد المسيح, لكنه لا يتفق مع سؤالي لك وهو: هل من الممكن أن يكون لله أقانيم أخرى لم يفصح عنها؟

و أذكر حضرتك أنك قد قلت:



> أتفق مع الاخ الحبيب امير, انه لا يوجد نص حرفي الى انه هنالك ثلاثة اقانيم,



هذا يدعم ما أقول.



> لكن هناك اشارات كثيرة حتى في العهد القديم الى الاقانيم الثلاثة فقط



ممتاز ... هذا ما أريد, فأنا أريد *أي دليل يثبت أن ليس لله أي أقانيم غير الثلاثة المذكورة*. فأين هي؟ (إن كنت تقصد الأدلة التي أوردت ... فأرجو من حضرتك ان تعيد النظر).
كما أني أفضل أن تعطيني أدلة عقلية لا تدع مجالاً للشك, كما كان الفاضل amirfikry يتجاوب مع أسئلتي.

و شكراً لك على سعة صدرك.


----------



## عقلاني (28 أكتوبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> *هااااااي أخي الحبيب ماي روك وشكراً لتدلخلك الجميل الذي جاء وقته*
> *وشكراً لأخي ديديموس علي مداخلته*
> ...



مرحباً بعودتك أخي الفاضل amirfikry.

تذكر أخي الفاضل أني كنت (ولا زلت) أقول ... *ما الذي يمنع *... أي أني أريد فقط أن أكون مطمئن لما أؤمن به. و إلا لم أؤمن بما لا يطمئن له قلبي ((و لا عقلي)). و حيث أنكم مؤمنون بهذا ... فليس لدي أفضل منكم أتوجه إليه بما يجول في خاطري ... أتحاسبني لأني أريد أن يكون عقلي في تناغم مع إيماني؟؟!! ... و ما فائدة عقلي إن لم يقدني إلى معرفة ربي؟؟!!

و أنا شهدت لك (ولا زلت أشهد) بأنك خير من شرح لي العقيدة المسيحية ... لكنك وصلت لنقطه يبدو أنك انت نفسك لست مطمئن لها ... و إلا لجاوبتني بحججك كما سبق و أن فعلت.

و عندما رأيت منك نعتي بأني شيطان!!! و كان ذلك مغلفاً في قولك:



> الشبهات الشيطانية"الوهمية" علي الكتاب المقدس



عرفت أن الرجل العاقل قد سكت, و نطقت عاطفته (و قد قلت, و أكرر ما قلت) التي لا ألومك عليها. فمن عادة الإنسان أن ينسب ما لا يعرف لأفكار الشيطان أو للشيطان ذاته.

على كل حال, أنا أشكرك من أعماق قلبي على كل أجوبتك, و على إتاحة الفرصه لي بمحاورتك, فقد كنت نعم المحاور و نعم العقل و الحكمة.

فتمنياتي لك بكل الخير و التوفيق, و الهداية ... و نيل رضى الله, إن شاء الله.


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (28 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة الرب تكون معنا كلنا ..

في البداية احيي المشاركين في هذا النقاش الهادئ واتمنى ان يبقى على هدوءه ..

ومن ثم اود ان اضع رد جانبي "واظن اخير" في الحوار بكوني لن استطيع متابعته او المشاركة فيه على الاقل .. 

انت يا اخ عقلاني تتسال لمذا نحن مقتنعين بثلاثية الاقانيم و نرفض فكرة وجود اقونم رابع او خامس او ....
 وتفرض احتامل ان الرب من الممكن انه لم يكشف لنا الحقيقة الكاملة عن ذاته وجوهره ..
وانه على اعتبار ان العهد القديم لمح في بعض الايات عن فكرة الثالوث دون التوضيح فربما ان العهد الجديد لمح ايضا عن امكانية وجود اقنوم او اقانيم اخرى غير الاب والابن والروح القدس ..

طيب جميل امكانية مقنعة لمن لم يقرأ العهد الجديد مع الفرض انك لم تقرأه او انك قرأتة ولم تصل كما وصلنا وامنا نحن ان الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم ..

انت تطلب الدليل لعدم وجود اقنوم او اقانيم لالله .. 
اذا لنبدأ بنعمة الرب ونورد بعض الامثلة التى تثبت الثالوث وتنفي وجود اقانيم اخرة.. 

في العهد القديم هناك اشارة لعدد الاقانيم الثلاثة وذلك في نداء السرافيم (فرقة من الملائكة) الوارد في سفر اشعياء 6 :

 السرافيم واقفون فوقه لكل واحد ستة اجنحة باثنين يغطي وجهه وباثنين يغطي رجليه وباثنين يطير
 وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الارض

مجد السرافيم الرب ونادوه قدوس قدوس قدوس ..

 اي الاب قدوس  "كما في يوحنا 17: 11 - ايها الاب القدوس"
والابن قدوس  "كما في لوقا 1: 35 - فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله"
والروح القدس قدوس ايضا "كما في  افسس 1: 13 - اذ امنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس"

ولو كان هناك قدوس اخر فاظن انه كنا سنرى قدوس اخر الى جانب ال 3 قدوس .. 


اما في العهد الجديد فنرى في رسالة يوحنا الاولى 5: 7:

فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد. 

تعلن لنا كلمة الرب في رسالة يوحنا ان من يشهد في السماء هم الله المثلث الاقنايم وتذكر اسماء تلك الاقانيم مع ذكر العدد بصراحة ووضوح
 حيث تذكر كلمة الله الحية في الانجيل ان من يشهد في السماء ثلاثة وهم واحد .. نقطة وانتهت الحقيقة المعلنه .. 
معلومة صحيحة صريحة غير قابلة للتأويل  .. تعلن ثلاثية الاقانيم الواحدة الوحيدة .. 
فرسالة يوحنا لا تمكن ان تتجاهل الاقنوم الرابع او الخامس لو وجودوا .. والا لما كانوا اقنوم مساو للاب والابن والروح .. فكرة وجود اقنوم اخر غير ممكنة .. 

اسفة لاني ساضطر لارسال الرد الان  .. كان بودي ان اذكر امثلة اخرى لكنني على عجلة ساحول معاودة الرد ثانية

سلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع

بصراحة, بالرغم من ان الحوار هادئ و محترم, الى اني بدأت التمس فيه الجدال العقيم... فعلا مع الاسف...





عقلاني قال:


> و كيف تعرف "صدقاً" طبيعة الله؟! ألم يكونوا يعرفونها اليهود من قبلك؟ (بالطبع ... و إلا كيف عبدوه؟) و مع معرفتهم هذة بطبيعتة ... لكنهم لم يقولوا أن له 3 "أقانيم" ... فالمسيحيين هم أول من قال هذا. (أرجو تصحيحي إن كنت مخطيء). فالله بنفسة لم يعلن لهم عن طبيعته ... و لم يظهرها (واضحة) إلا بعد ميلاد المسيح. فكما قلت:


 
أعرف طبيعة الله صدقا بما اعلنه هو في كتابه المقدس و من خلال كلمته, فالكتاب المقدس كله اعلانات عن الله و اجد ما اعلنه الرب يسوع في ثلاثية الاقانيم ما ينسجم مع الاعلانات التي اعلنها في العهد القديم حتى لو لم يفهما اليهود, فعدم فهم اليهود لطبيعة الله ليس معناها ان الله لم يعلن طبيعته من خلال العهد القديم

و هذا ما اشرت اليه في:

_ما جاء في امثال 30 و العدد 2 الى 4

" أنى أبلد من كل إنسان .. ولم أتعلم الحكمة ولم اعرف معرفة القدوس . من صعد الي السماء ونزل ، من جمع الريح في حفنتيه . من صر المياه في ثوب . من ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض . ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت "

و جرت العادة اليهودية ان معلمي اليهود اعتادوا ان يلقوا هذة الايه علي مسامع تلاميذهم في صوره أسئلة فيقولون لهم : من صعد الي السموات ونزل ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : من جمع الريح في حفنتيه ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم من صر المياه في ثوب ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : ومن ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : وما اسمه ؟ فيجيبونهم :يهوه العظيم ، ثم يسألونهم أخيرا وما اسم ابنه ؟ فيجيبونهم في وقار شديد : هذا سر يفوق العقول_

فلاحظ معي ان الله اعلن بوضوح الاقنوم الثاني اما اليهود فأعتبروه سر يفوق العقل
اي بمعنى ان الله اعطى الاعلانات عن كونه ثلاثي الاقانيم واحد في كيانه
فالله اذا اعلن عن الثلاث اقانيم فقط من خلال العهد القديم و اكدها في العهد الجديد لا يترك مجال للشك ان لله اكثر من هذه الاقانيم لانه لو كان لاصبح الله موستجب الاعلان هن ذاته ايضا
فكيف يعلن عن اقنوم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس و لا يعلن عن غيرها؟
فأعلانات الله واضحة جدا و لا يحويها الشك ابدا, فعندما قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذ ان يذهبوا و يتلمذوا الامم و يعمدوهم بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس دليل قاطع على انه لا يوجد اكثر من هذه الاقانيم, فكيف يكرزوا و يبشروا و يتلمذوا و يعمدوا بجزء من اقنانيم الله؟


 




> فكيف تضمن لي ... و لنفسك ... أنه لم يخفي عنك أشياء أخرى (متعلقة بطبيعتة) كما أخفاها عن اليهود من قبلك؟ فأول من نادى "بالأقانيم" كان المسيحيون و ليس اليهود.


 
ما يضمن لي عدم اخفاء شئ من طبيعة الله بحسب ما جاء في العهد القديم من اعلانات, هي كلام المسيح الصريح الواضح المؤكد و الداعم لما جاء في العهد القديم





> و ما يزيد أو ينقص الإعلان؟؟ فهو لم يعلن لليهود أو لمن قبلهم أنه ثلاثي "الأقانيم" (إعلاناً صريحاً) فما أعلنها بشكل صريح إلا للمسيحيين فقط. فكيف تضمن لنفسك أنك لست كاليهود و الذين من قبلهم (حجب عنك الله بعض طبيعتة).


 
فعلا اني حزين لدرجة اني نادم على ردي الاخير
فردي الاخير كله يحتوي على ادلة من العهد القديم تدعم الاقانيم الثلاثة لا غير
فلا توجد اي اشارة لاي اقنوم اخر غير الاقانيم الثلاثة فلو عندك اي نص يشير الى اقنوم اخر يبقى تفضل اطرحه و بغير ذلك فليس عندك ادنى حجة او دليل خلاف ما ذكرناه مسبقا



> و دللت حضرتك على أن الثلاث أقانيم وردت في العهد القديم و ذكرت لي أربع أدلة من العهد القديم لتثبت لي أن لله ثلاث أقانيم, و لكن كل أدلتك هذة *لا تنفي *أن يكون هناك إقنوم رابع ((أو ربما أكثر من إقنوم)) ... و هذا مربط الفرس, هذا ما أتحدث عنه ... هذا ما أريد من حضرتك أن تنفيه ... لم لا يكون هناك أكثر من 3 أقانيم ولكن الله لم يطلع البشر عليها؟! ربما لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا هو ... أو ربما لأنه لم يحين الوقت بعد لإظهارها!


 
بصراحة كلامك غير منطقي بالمرة
الله اعلن عن ذاته في العهد القديم, فكيف يصلح ان يعلن الله عن جزء من اقانيمه؟ و كيف يكون هذا مع ما اعلنه الله نفسه بالمسيح يسوع حيث أيد ما جاء بالعهد القديم بثلاثية الاقانيم 
فأن اعلن الله عن الاب و الابن و الروح القدس؟ ف لماذا يخفي الاقانيم الاخرى؟
فالله يا اما يعلن عن ذاته بكل وضوح و هذا ما حصل في المسيح يسوع
يا اما لا يفصح عن ذاته ابدا

فطبيعة الله هي طبيعة واحدة وجب في اعلانها اعلانها كاملة و ليست مجزءة او مبهمة (و على كل حال انظر الى الدليل على اخر سؤالك بكون الاقانيم ثلاثة لا غير)







> هنا يتكلم إقنوم الأب مع إقنوم الإبن, *دون ذكر للإقنوم الثالث "الروح القدس"*. إذاً لا يمكن الأخذ بهذا الدليل على أنه إثبات أن لله ثلاثة أقانيم فقط!! فلم يذكر إلا إثنين و تجاهل الثالث *((مع العلم أنه لم ينفي وجود الثالث "إيضاً"))* ... إذاً فهذا الدليل *لا ينفي و لا يثبت *أن لله 3 أقانيم فقط. إنما هو يذكر إقنومين فقط, و يتجاهل الثالث "الروح القدس" ... ربما لأن المجال لا يدعو لذكرة هنا (و أنا أتفهم هذا).


 
كلام جميل, يبقى الله تكلم في حدود الاقانيم الثلاثة فقط فلا عيب في ذكر الاقنوم الاول دون الثاني و هكذا

العيب في انه لو انه ذكر اقنوم رابع او خامس

فهل عندك دليل على ذكر اقنوم رابع او عاشر في العهد القديم او الجديد حتى؟









> عزيزي الأخ My Rock أن حضرتك تتجاهل صلب موضوعنا ... و هو أن تثبت لي أن لله 3 أقانيم "فقط لا غير" (أي لا أقل و لا أكثر ... بمعنى أن تنفي عنه الرابع و الخامس و السادس ... إلخ) فأنا لم أطلب منك أن تثبت لي أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم ... إنما أن تنفي عنه الأكثر من 3.
> 
> 
> لذا أرجو من حضرتك, أن تثبت لي بشكل "بديهي" مبسط أنه لا يمكن أن يكون لله أقانيم أخرى (غير الأب و الإبن و الروح القدس).
> ...


 

بصراحة و بدون زعل اصبح الحوار عقيم لدرجة...

فدعني انهي هذه المجادلة العقيمة بذكر ما جاء في رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح 5 و العدد 7

 فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ. 

نرى ان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة فقط
فلو كان لله اقانيم اخرى لكان لهم الحق ان يشهدوا

و هذا ما ينطبق تماما مع ما جاء على فم المسيح بقوله:

*فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس*

(فهنا الاشارة الى ثلاثة اقانيم فقط, فكيف يصح التعميد بجزء من اقانيم الله؟)

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عقلاني (30 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكرك أختي الكريمة JesusIsMyGod على مشاركتك, و أرجو لك دوام التوفيق,



JesusIsMyGod قال:


> في العهد القديم هناك اشارة لعدد الاقانيم الثلاثة وذلك في نداء السرافيم (فرقة من الملائكة) الوارد في سفر اشعياء 6 :
> 
> السرافيم واقفون فوقه لكل واحد ستة اجنحة باثنين يغطي وجهه وباثنين يغطي رجليه وباثنين يطير
> وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الارض
> ...



أختى الكريمة, هنا يقول أن السرافيم "واقفون فوقه" فلم يتكلم عن "القدوس" بصيغة الجمع, في الوقت الذي في كل دليل آخر على التثليث يكون الكلام بصيغة الجمع!

و انا لا أقول أن ليس هناك ثلاث أقانيم للرب ... إنما أريد ما ينفي غير الثلاثة ... أما ذكر الأقانيم الثلاثة في العهد الجديد فهذا لأن العهد الجديد يدعو أصلاً للتعميد بإسمهم (مع أن العهد القديم قبل من اليهود عدم التعميد بإسمهم ... بل و أدخلهم الله الجنه على تنفيذ ما أمرهم به), إذاً فعدم ذكر الرابع و الخامس ... إلخ, لا يعني عدم وجودهم. 

و شكراً لك على مشاركتك.


----------



## نسل الأحرار (30 أكتوبر 2006)

عقلاني 
سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته 

أعجبني صرااحتك وسلوبك في الحوار وتذكر دايماً أنك أتكلم على لساني حتى أنا وجهت نظرك قريبه جداً لجهت نظري فأشكر لله أني لقيت شخص مثلك 

وتذكر أني متابعك ومتابع كتاباتك 
وأشكر الخواني المسيحين على هالردود ألي قمه في العفه والعقلانيه في سبيل أظهار الحق بأعين جميله تحياتي لكم


----------



## عقلاني (30 أكتوبر 2006)

> بصراحة, بالرغم من ان الحوار هادئ و محترم, الى اني بدأت التمس فيه الجدال العقيم... فعلا مع الاسف...



أما أنا فبدأت ألتمس اليأس في الحجة الواهيه (بل يؤسفني القول: إنعدام الحجة تماماً).



> أعرف طبيعة الله صدقا بما اعلنه هو في كتابه المقدس و من خلال كلمته, فالكتاب المقدس كله اعلانات عن الله و اجد ما اعلنه الرب يسوع في ثلاثية الاقانيم ما ينسجم مع الاعلانات التي اعلنها في العهد القديم حتى لو لم يفهما اليهود, فعدم فهم اليهود لطبيعة الله ليس معناها ان الله لم يعلن طبيعته من خلال العهد القديم



و هل قلت أنا لحضرتك أن ليس هناك ما يثبت أن لله 3 أقانيم في العهد القديم؟؟!!!

أرجو أن تقرأ سؤالي (للمرة الأخيرة) قبل أن تجيب.

أنا أريد ما ينفي *ينفي* *(ينفي)* عن الله الإقنوم الرابع ... *إنفيه* ... *إنفي الرابع *... لا تثبت الثلاثة فهذة أمرها مفروغ منه.

فكل ما تفعله حضرتك في إجاباتك هو ذكر ما يثبت وجود الثلاث أقانيم ثم تريدني أن أقتنع أن ليس هناك إقنوم رابع من خلال هذا الإثبات!!!!!!!! أنا أفهم الأدلة على الـ3 أقانيم ... و لكن كيف لها أن تنفي الرابع؟! فإثبات الثلاثة لا ينفي الرابع. *كما أن إثبات وجود الشمس في السماء لا ينفي وجود النجوم فيها في نفس الوقت (التي بعضها أكبر من الشمس في الحجم و أقوى من الشمس في الطاقة ... ولكن نور الشمس في النهار يحجبها عنا " لا لشيء إنما لقرب الشمس منا فقط!").*

كما أنه قد ذكر "يد" الله (أليست كلمة الله هي نفسها الإبن؟) و أنه بيد "الكلمة" قد نشر السماوات 



> أنا الأول وأنا الأخر وبيدي أسست الأرض ويميني نشرت السموات
> منذ وجوده انا هناك و الآن السيد الرب أرسلني و روحه





> بكلمة الرب صنعت السموات وبنسمة فمه كل جنودها



فصنعها الرب بالكلمة ... ثم ... نشر "الكلمة" السماوات بيمينه ... إذاً لماذا لا تكون يد الله هي الأقنوم الرابع؟! ((أو ربما الإقنومان الرابع و الخامس ... فقد ذكر تارة اليد ... و تارة أخرى اليمين ... و فعل بكل واحدة منهم شي مختلف!)).

أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت ما أعنيه بسؤالي, فتجاوب بطريقه أفضل في المرة القادمة (إن رغبت).



> اي بمعنى ان الله اعطى الاعلانات عن كونه ثلاثي الاقانيم واحد في كيانه
> فالله اذا اعلن عن الثلاث اقانيم فقط من خلال العهد القديم و اكدها في العهد الجديد لا يترك مجال للشك ان لله اكثر من هذه الاقانيم لانه لو كان لاصبح الله موستجب الاعلان هن ذاته ايضا



أعطى الإعلان ... ربما ... لكنه لم يأمرهم بأن يعبدوا (أو يعمدوا بـ) أقانيمه الثلاث ... بل كان يقبل منهم عبادتة "دون تحديد للأقانيم" ... بل و يدخلهم الجنة إن هم فعلوا ذلك! ((أعني أتباع موسى ... مع العلم اني لم أخصهم بالحديث ... فقد سألت في أول ما سألت ... إن كان الله قد أعلن لكل الرسل السابقين "نوح و إبراهيم و داوود ... إلخ" أنه ثلاثي الأقانيم؟) فما الذي يمنع أنه لم يعلن لك عن غير الثلاثة. أما أن تقول حضرتك بأن الله مستوجب الإعلان!!! فهذا شيء غريب جداً ... من نحن لنملي على الله ما يستوجب عليه فعله؟؟!! و إن كان هذا صحيحاً فلما هو ليس "مستوجباً" عليه أن يأمر البشر بعبادتة بأقانيمة الثلاث من قبل أن يولد المسيح؟؟!! أو لما هو ليس "مستوجباً" عليه أن يخلصهم من خطاياهم من قبل 2500 سنه أو 3000 سنه؟!



> فعندما قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذ ان يذهبوا و يتلمذوا الامم و يعمدوهم بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس دليل قاطع على انه لا يوجد اكثر من هذه الاقانيم



دليل قاطع بالنسبة للمسيحيين, فالله لم يطالب الأمم السابقة بأن يعمدوا بإسم الأقانيم ... بل قبل منهم إيمانهم بوجودة و أدخلهم الجنة على ذلك أيضاً (أم تراني مخطيء؟).



> فكيف يكرزوا و يبشروا و يتلمذوا و يعمدوا بجزء من اقنانيم الله؟



كما كانوا يعبدوا الله في الماضي بلا ذكر للأقانيم ... من الممكن أن يكونوا "يكرزوا و يبشروا و يتلمذوا و يعمدوا" بجزء من أقانيمة في الحاضر!



> بصراحة و بدون زعل اصبح الحوار عقيم لدرجة...



بالفعل أوافقك على "عقمه" ... فمع الأسف ... أسئلتي في الشرق و الأجوبه في الغرب ... فأنى يكون له الإثمار؟؟!! أما أن يكون قصدك أنه عقيم لأني لا أوافقك الرأي! (فالمصيبة أعظمُ)

على كل حال أشكرك على سعة صدرك ... ولكني لازلت منتظر من يشرح لي بطريقه أفضل (مع كامل إحترامي و تقديري لحضرتك).



> فدعني انهي هذه المجادلة العقيمة بذكر ما جاء في رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح 5 و العدد 7



أما أنا فأفضل أن أنهيها بقول العقل:

إن أهم ما في الدين (أي دين كان) هي عقيدتة (بمعنى, إعتقاد أهل هذا الدين في المعبود "إعتقادهم في الله") فإن صلح كان إثباتاً على صلاح هذا الدين, و إن كان عرضة للإختراق (بمنطق العقل), تركته, مهما كان فيه من تعاليم سامية. فلا يصح السكن في بيت "مهما بلغ جماله", إن كانت أساساته هشه.

و شكراً لك مرة أخرى على سعة صدرك.


----------



## عقلاني (30 أكتوبر 2006)

نسل الأحرار قال:


> عقلاني
> سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته
> 
> أعجبني صرااحتك وسلوبك في الحوار وتذكر دايماً أنك أتكلم على لساني حتى أنا وجهت نظرك قريبه جداً لجهت نظري فأشكر لله أني لقيت شخص مثلك
> ...



و أنا أشكرك عزيزي نسل الأحرار, على هذة المتابعة التي جمَّلتها بمشاركتك لنا.

فتقبل شكري.


----------



## elsadawey (30 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور عقلاني ولو ان احنا كنا مستنيين من الأخ my rock يكمل المناقشه جدا يا ريت يكملها


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> أنا أريد ما ينفي *ينفي* *(ينفي)* عن الله الإقنوم الرابع ... *إنفيه* ... *إنفي الرابع *... لا تثبت الثلاثة فهذة أمرها مفروغ منه.


 

الشئ المحزن انك تعترف اننا اثبتنا ان الاقانيم ثلاثة, لكن تريد دليل على كونها ليست رابعة او خمسة
و هذا امر غريب فعلا
لكن بالرغم من ذلك انا اتيت لك بالدليل

فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.

يعني لا يوجد غير الثلاثة في السماء الي يشهدون, فكيف يصح ان يشهد جزء من الله و جزء اخر لا يشهد؟

دليل واضح و قاطع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عقلاني (31 أكتوبر 2006)

elsadawey قال:


> مشكور عقلاني ولو ان احنا كنا مستنيين من الأخ my rock يكمل المناقشه جدا يا ريت يكملها



شكراً لك أخي elsadawey على مشاركتك, و ها قد أجاب الأستاذ My Rock نزولاً عند طلبك, بارك الله فيه.
أشكرك على المشاركة مرة أخرى.


----------



## عقلاني (31 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> الشئ المحزن انك تعترف اننا اثبتنا ان الاقانيم ثلاثة



أنت أثبتها لي من العهد الجديد ((و الذي جاء أصلاً ليثبتها "كما تقولون")) في وقت أني أسأل حضرتك ... كيف تنفي غير هذة الثلاثة؟  ففي العهد القديم أشير إلى الأقانيم ... ولكن هذة الإشارة لم تذكر بشكل واضح مع دعوة للإيمان بها إلا في العهد الجديد.
و أنا أقول لحضرتك, ما الذي يمنع أن يكون هناك إشارات لأقانيم أخرى ... ولكنك لا تؤمن بها الآن ... بل ربما تكون موجودة فعلاً ... ولكنها "غير واضحة" بالنسبة لك. دعني أعطيك مثلاً:

لقد ورد في الأدلة التي ذكرتها شيء عن "يد" الله (و أقول يد الله إعتباراً أن كلمة الله هي نفسها الإبن ... و الإبن هو نفسه الله ... فالله ليس 1+1+1=3 إنما 1*1*1=1) و أنه بيد "الكلمة" قد نشر السماوات 



> أنا الأول وأنا الأخر وبيدي أسست الأرض ويميني نشرت السموات
> منذ وجوده انا هناك و الآن السيد الرب أرسلني و روحه





> بكلمة الرب صنعت السموات وبنسمة فمه كل جنودها



فصنع الرب السماوات بالكلمة ... ثم ... نشرها "الكلمة" بيمينه ... إذاً لماذا لا تكون يد الله هي الأقنوم الرابع؟! ((أو ربما الإقنومان الرابع و الخامس ... فقد ذكر تارة اليد ... و تارة أخرى اليمين ... و فعل بكل واحدة منهم شي مختلف! ... "فقد أسس الأرض بيدة")).

حسناً ربما المثال غير واضح ... فإسمح لي أن أعطيك مثالاُ آخر:

من ما فهمت منكم ... أن الله ناطق (و حاشا له أن يكون غير ذلك) ... و أن كلمة الله هي إقنوم من أقانيمة (و هو الإبن) ... و أنا أعرف (و متأكد أنكم جميعاً توافقونني) أن الله مبصر فلماذا لا تكون نظرة الله إقنوم من أقانيمة؟! و ربما لم يخبرنا عنها حتى الآن لسبب لا نعلمه!

لا تقل لي أنه ليس ممكناً لأن هذا لم يرد في العهد الجديد!! ... فإثبات 3 أقانيم لا ينفي وجود غيرها. و تذكر أن الله لم يذكر الأقانيم بصراحة واضحة في ما قبل المسيح, بل قد أورد ذكر الكلمة, و الروح, و الرب ... ((تماماً كما أورد البصر و اليد ... و غيرها كثير)) ... إذاً إثبات المسيحية لـ3 أقانيم ... لا ينفي غيرها.

و إسمح لي أن أضرب لك مثالاً مقرباً للفكرة:

لو سألتني ... كم معك من نقود؟
فأجبتك: معي 10 دولارات.

فهل تعتبر أن هذا إثبات مني لك أن ليس معي غيرها؟؟
ربما يكون معي غيرها ... ولكني أدخرها لغرض آخر ... فأنا لا أريد أن أعطيك إياها الآن ... ربما لأني أعرف أنك مسرف و ستبذرها في غير مكانها ... ولكني أعطيك الآن 10 ... ثم إذا رأيت أنك إحتجت أكثر ... قد أعطيك.

أرجو أن أكون قد قربت الفكرة بشكل أوضح ... و الأهم من هذا ... أرجو أن تقرأ ما كتبت و تفهمه قبل أن تجيب (إن كنت لا تزال مصراً على الإجابة).




My Rock قال:


> لكن بالرغم من ذلك انا اتيت لك بالدليل
> 
> فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.



عزيزي My Rock ... أصدقني القول أرجوك ... هل قرأت مشاركتي قبل أن ترد هذا الرد؟؟!!

أرجوك إقرأها الآن.
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=114177&postcount=36

و بعد أن تقرأها أكمل هذة المشاركة ... فسأقوم بذكر سبب عدم نفع هذا الدليل محاولاً تقريب فكرتي ... عل و عسى أن أستطيع إيصالها لحضرتك بالشكل الصحيح.

إن هذا الدليل قد يكون إثباتاً على وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة ... ولكنه *لا ينفي *أن يكون هناك أكثر من ثلاثة ... و سأشرح كيف يكون هذا بمثال تقريبي:

قد يرى مجموعة من الناس (لنفرض أنهم 10 أشخاص) جريمة قتل ... و يأتي المدعي العام بـ 3 منهم للشهادة أمام القاضي, ((هل يعني هذا أن بقيتهم لا يستطيعون أن يشهدوا؟!)) ... و يسأل القاضي: من يشهد على جريمة القتل ... فيقول المدعي العام: يشهد فلان وفلان و فلان ...  و هذا لا يعني أن المدعي العام لا يعتبر السبعة الباقين شهوداً على القضية ... إنما ربما يكون المدعي العام يدخرهم لإثبات القضية بشكل أوضح في آخر المحاكمة فلا يذكرهم في البداية حتى يحسم القضية لصالحة و يفاجيء محامي الدفاع ببقية الشهود, فلا يستطيع الرد. ((مع فارق التشبية)).

و هذا ما أقول أنا ... لما لا يكون الله يدخر بقية أقانيمة لوقت (لا يعلمه إلا هو) فيظهرها لفداء جديد (فقد زادت ذنوبنا) أو ربما يظهرها ليثبت أن المسيح إبنه بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك؟؟!! ... فيؤمن جميع الناس بالمسيحية! ... ما الذي يمنع؟!


عزيزي My Rock أرجو من حضرتك أن تقرأ ردودي بالكامل و تحاول أن تفهم ما أقصد. ثم أرجو من حضرتك أن تفسح المجال لغيرك للرد فيبدو لي أن الله لم يهبك ملكة القدرة على إيصال المعلومة *((و هذا لا ينقص من قدرك شيء)) *فالله يهب المواهب لمن يشاء ولكن هذا لا يعني إنقاص من قدر من لا يمتلكها ... فعلى سبيل المثال ... كان "أمير الشعراء" أحمد شوقي لا يملك موهبة إلقاء الشعر!! و كان يطلب في العادة من غيرة أن يلقي شعره!! ... و مع هذا لقب "بأمير الشعراء" ... *فأرجو أن تفهمني بالشكل الصحيح *... فأنا بطلبي من حضرتك أن تفسح المجال لغيرك ليرد علي, لا أنتقص من حضرتك ... إنما أبين لك أنه فيما يبدو أني لا أستطيع أن أفهم شرحك ... "ربما هذا لنقص في شخصي الضعيف" ((فأنا متأكد أنك فاهم المعلومة ... و إلا لم تؤمن بها ... ولكن فيما يبدو أنك غير قادر على أيصالها لغيرك ... "أو ربما لي أنا شخصياً")) ... و أنا لم آتي إلى هنا إلا لأفهم المسيحية بالشكل الصحيح ... فأرجو أن تفسح المجال لمن يقدر أن يجاري "ضعف فهمي" ... فيفهمني ما أريد أن أفهمه بالتبسيط و دون أن يكرر نفس ما يقول في كل مرة, متفاجأًً بأني لا أفهمه!

مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري لحضرتك.


----------



## elsadawey (31 أكتوبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> و هذا ما أقول أنا ... لما لا يكون الله يدخر بقية أقانيمة لوقت (لا يعلمه إلا هو) فيظهرها لفداء جديد (فقد زادت ذنوبنا) أو ربما يظهرها ليثبت أن المسيح إبنه بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك؟؟!! ... فيؤمن جميع الناس بالمسيحية! ... ما الذي يمنع؟!
> .


الذي يمنع يا عقلاني ان المسيح قد قام بالفداء مره وخلاص كفر بها عن جميع ذنوب البشر من آدم حتي قيام الساعة فما الضروره لان يتكلف عناء الفداء مرة اخري وقد قام بالفعل بالفداء مره عن كل البشر والاطفال والنساء والعجائز سواء من كان له خطايا او من لم يكن له حتي لو كان طفلا رضيعا مات بلا خطيئة فالمسيح قد كفر عن جميع الذنوب وعن جميع الخطايا ولا فائده من عودته مره اخري للفداء حتي ولو زادت ذنوبنا وبلغت عنان السماء واصبحت كزبد البحر لان في النهاية مهما بلغت الذنوب فيكفي ان تؤمن بان عيسي صلب ليفديك وبذلك تنال الخلاص مهما بلغت ذنوبك مهما كذبت مهما سرقت مهما نهبت مهما قتلت فقط افعل ما شئت وما يحلو لك ولكن في النهايه أؤمن ان عيسي صلب من أجلي ومن أجل فدائي فأنال الخلاص الموضوع سهل وبسيط جدا يا أخي العزيز ركز انت بس شويه وانت هتفهم انا عايز اقول ايه مافيش داعي اصلا ولا مبرر لوجود اقانيم اخري اخي عقلاني بالعقل كده قولي لازمتهم ايه اذا كان اقنوم منهم بالفعل عذب و صلب للتكفير عن خطايا جميع البشر من اول ادم لحد قيام الساعه


----------



## kimo14th (31 أكتوبر 2006)

elsadawey قال:


> الذي يمنع يا عقلاني ان المسيح قد قام بالفداء مره وخلاص كفر بها عن جميع ذنوب البشر من آدم حتي قيام الساعة فما الضروره لان يتكلف عناء الفداء مرة اخري وقد قام بالفعل بالفداء مره عن كل البشر والاطفال والنساء والعجائز سواء من كان له خطايا او من لم يكن له حتي لو كان طفلا رضيعا مات بلا خطيئة فالمسيح قد كفر عن جميع الذنوب وعن جميع الخطايا ولا فائده من عودته مره اخري للفداء حتي ولو زادت ذنوبنا وبلغت عنان السماء واصبحت كزبد البحر لان في النهاية مهما بلغت الذنوب فيكفي ان تؤمن بان عيسي صلب ليفديك وبذلك تنال الخلاص مهما بلغت ذنوبك مهما كذبت مهما سرقت مهما نهبت مهما قتلت فقط افعل ما شئت وما يحلو لك ولكن في النهايه أؤمن ان عيسي صلب من أجلي ومن أجل فدائي فأنال الخلاص الموضوع سهل وبسيط جدا يا أخي العزيز ركز انت بس شويه وانت هتفهم انا عايز اقول ايه مافيش داعي اصلا ولا مبرر لوجود اقانيم اخري اخي عقلاني بالعقل كده قولي لازمتهم ايه اذا كان اقنوم منهم بالفعل عذب و صلب للتكفير عن خطايا جميع البشر من اول ادم لحد قيام الساعه




لا لا انت فاهم غلط ........ الايمان بفداء المسيح لنا يستلزم العمل الصالح وعدم اغضاب ربنا يسوع المسيح 


فاذا امن شخص بفداء المسيح له ومع ذلك يفعل كل ماهو شرير فليس له الحياه الابديه


----------



## عقلاني (31 أكتوبر 2006)

elsadawey قال:


> الذي يمنع يا عقلاني ان المسيح قد قام بالفداء مره وخلاص كفر بها عن جميع ذنوب البشر من آدم حتي قيام الساعة فما الضروره لان يتكلف عناء الفداء مرة اخري وقد قام بالفعل بالفداء مره عن كل البشر والاطفال والنساء والعجائز سواء من كان له خطايا او من لم يكن له حتي لو كان طفلا رضيعا مات بلا خطيئة فالمسيح قد كفر عن جميع الذنوب وعن جميع الخطايا ولا فائده من عودته مره اخري للفداء حتي ولو زادت ذنوبنا وبلغت عنان السماء واصبحت كزبد البحر لان في النهاية مهما بلغت الذنوب فيكفي ان تؤمن بان عيسي صلب ليفديك وبذلك تنال الخلاص مهما بلغت ذنوبك مهما كذبت مهما سرقت مهما نهبت مهما قتلت فقط افعل ما شئت وما يحلو لك ولكن في النهايه أؤمن ان عيسي صلب من أجلي ومن أجل فدائي فأنال الخلاص الموضوع سهل وبسيط جدا يا أخي العزيز ركز انت بس شويه وانت هتفهم انا عايز اقول ايه مافيش داعي اصلا ولا مبرر لوجود اقانيم اخري اخي عقلاني بالعقل كده قولي لازمتهم ايه اذا كان اقنوم منهم بالفعل عذب و صلب للتكفير عن خطايا جميع البشر من اول ادم لحد قيام الساعه



عزيزي elsadawey, في نفس إقتباسك من كلامي قد ذكرت أنا أنه ربما يكون سبب ظهور الإقنوم الجديد هو أن يؤمن جميع الناس بالمسيحية.


> أو ربما يظهرها ليثبت أن المسيح إبنه بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك؟؟!! ... فيؤمن جميع الناس بالمسيحية! ... ما الذي يمنع؟!


فليس تكفير الذنوب هو السبب الوحيد.
أما قولك:



elsadawey قال:


> يكفي ان تؤمن بان عيسي صلب ليفديك وبذلك تنال الخلاص مهما بلغت ذنوبك مهما كذبت مهما سرقت مهما نهبت مهما قتلت فقط افعل ما شئت وما يحلو لك ولكن في النهايه أؤمن ان عيسي صلب من أجلي ومن أجل فدائي فأنال الخلاص



إن كان هذا الذي تقولة صحيحاً فهو ليس إلا سبب أكبر ليمنعني من دخول المسيحية, فبهذا كأننا نعطي الرخصة لكل مجرم على وجة الأرض بأن يعيث في الأرض فساداً ... يقتل و ينهب و يغتصب! ثم يؤمن بالمسيح على آخر عمرة!!!!!! ... أعذرني أخي elsadawey ولكني لا أعتقد أن هذا الكلام سليم, فليس هناك من عاقل يعطي رخصة لمجرم بأن يفعل ما يحلو له في المجتمع!



المعلم قال:


> احب اوجة تحية خاصة لاخويا وحبيبي السعداوي واحب اوقلك اني احبك في اللة وان شاء اللة ححعدي عليك بكرة هههههههههههههه


:dntknw: 
و إبقوا إفتكروني و إنتوا بتشربوا الشاي :t33: 



kimo14th قال:


> لا لا انت فاهم غلط ........ الايمان بفداء المسيح لنا يستلزم العمل الصالح وعدم اغضاب ربنا يسوع المسيح
> 
> 
> فاذا امن شخص بفداء المسيح له ومع ذلك يفعل كل ماهو شرير فليس له الحياه الابديه



و هذا ما توقعت.

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إخواني,
أرجو من حضراتكم عدم الخروج عن الموضوع, فمن أراد أن يرد, فليرد على الأسئلة المطروحة. فلا أريد تشتيت الموضوع و حشوة بردود غير مفيدة للنقاش الدائر.

و أشكركم جميعاً على ردودكم


----------



## Fadie (31 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام لكم و نعمة من الله​ 
الاخ العقلانى​ 



> أنت أثبتها لي من العهد الجديد ((و الذي جاء أصلاً ليثبتها "كما تقولون")) في وقت أني أسأل حضرتك ... كيف تنفي غير هذة الثلاثة؟ ففي العهد القديم أشير إلى الأقانيم ... ولكن هذة الإشارة لم تذكر بشكل واضح مع دعوة للإيمان بها إلا في العهد الجديد.





> و أنا أقول لحضرتك, ما الذي يمنع أن يكون هناك إشارات لأقانيم أخرى ... ولكنك لا تؤمن بها الآن ... بل ربما تكون موجودة فعلاً ... ولكنها "غير واضحة" بالنسبة لك. دعني أعطيك مثلاً:​
> 
> لقد ورد في الأدلة التي ذكرتها شيء عن "يد" الله (و أقول يد الله إعتباراً أن كلمة الله هي نفسها الإبن ... و الإبن هو نفسه الله ... فالله ليس 1+1+1=3 إنما 1*1*1=1) و أنه بيد "الكلمة" قد نشر السماوات
> ​




الاجابة بأختصار هو ان الله أعلن و لم يفصل عن الثالوث و فى هذا الاعلان اوضح أنه ثلاث أقانيم​ 
اى اننا نجد الوحى أعلن انهم ثلاث أقانيم فقط​ 
فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.​ 
هذا هو الاعلان بأن يكون هناك تصريح بشىء ما و قد اعلن الله عن نفسه فى كتابه انه مثلث الاقانيم فقط و لم نجد ذكر لوجود صفات اخرى امتازت بالاقنومية دون الوجود و الكلمة و الروح​ 
نحن لا نقول ان الاب هو الله و الابن و الروح القدس هم اقانيم​ 
لا​ 
نحن نقول ان الجوهر الالهى له ثلاث اقانيم اى له ثلاث شخصيا متمايزة عن بعضها و لكن لجوهر واحد و هو الجوهر الألهى​ 
الاب ليس الابن ليس الروح القدس كل منهم شخصية منفردة أقنوميا و ضع تحت كلمة اقنوميا مائة خط و لكن هم جوهريا و ذاتيا هم واحد فنحن نتكلم عن جوهر واحد لذات واحدة​ 
الله حكيم الله رحيم الله محب الله غفور​ 
له صفات عديدة و لكن ما أعلن عنه فى كتاب الله الخالد هو وجود ثلاث صفات ثبوتية للجوهر الألهى الذى نؤمن به (يهوة) و هذه الثلاث صفات امتازت بالاقنومية​ 
​ 


> فصنع الرب السماوات بالكلمة ... ثم ... نشرها "الكلمة" بيمينه ... إذاً لماذا لا تكون يد الله هي الأقنوم الرابع؟! ((أو ربما الإقنومان الرابع و الخامس ... فقد ذكر تارة اليد ... و تارة أخرى اليمين ... و فعل بكل واحدة منهم شي مختلف! ... "فقد أسس الأرض بيدة")).


​



بداية نقول ان اليد ليست صفة بل بل هى جزأ من الهيئة الروحية ليهوة القدير اى ليست صفة فى حين ان الثلاث اقانيم هم صفات بالاصل و لكنهم امتازوا بالاقنومية عن غيرهم من الصفات كما اوضحنا و كى نغطى الموضوع و لا تسألنى متى كانوا صفات و متى امتازوا بالاقنومية سأقول ما قلته اولا ان الله فوق عنصر الوقت فلا يوجد شىء اسمه زمن عند الذات الألهية اى لا بداءة له ولا نهاية له فان وضعت تفسير منطقى بعقلك بضرورة وجودها فى وقت من الاوقات صفات ثم تمتاز بالاقنومية فى وقت أخر فأنت بهذا يجب ان تضع تفسير منطقى بعقلك ايضا لبداية الله و بالطبع هذا منتهى السخف و لا احسبك تفكر بهذه الطريقة بل رجل عقلانى بحق كما رأيت من حوارك​ 



> من ما فهمت منكم ... أن الله ناطق (و حاشا له أن يكون غير ذلك) ... و أن كلمة الله هي إقنوم من أقانيمة (و هو الإبن) ... و أنا أعرف (و متأكد أنكم جميعاً توافقونني) أن الله مبصر فلماذا لا تكون نظرة الله إقنوم من أقانيمة؟! و ربما لم يخبرنا عنها حتى الآن لسبب لا نعلمه!


​


> لا تقل لي أنه ليس ممكناً لأن هذا لم يرد في العهد الجديد!! ... فإثبات 3 أقانيم لا ينفي وجود غيرها. و تذكر أن الله لم يذكر الأقانيم بصراحة واضحة في ما قبل المسيح, بل قد أورد ذكر الكلمة, و الروح, و الرب ... ((تماماً كما أورد البصر و اليد ... و غيرها كثير)) ... إذاً إثبات المسيحية لـ3 أقانيم ... لا ينفي غيرها.​


 

الله أعلن لنا عن صفاته الثبوتية الوجود الكلمة الروح لم يعلن غير ذلك


فهل يمكن ان يخدعنا الله و يقول له ثلاث اقانيم و فى نفس الوقت يكون له اكثر من ثلاثة؟ هل يعقل هذا؟


ارجو الا نأخذ اكبر من حقنا نحن البشر فى الكلام عن الذات الألهية فنحن صنعة يديه لا نضعه تحت المجهر و نفحصه​

لقد اعلن ان له صفات ثلاثة ثبوتية امتازت بالاقنومية​ 
​ 
سأضرب مثلا اسلاميا فقط للتشبيه و ليس اكثر عزيزى اى يمكنك الاستغناء عن قراءته بدلا من ان تحسبنى اهرب منك

ما هى "ماهية" الذات الالهية التى يعبدها المسلمون؟​ 
بمعنى هل الانسان المسلم يحيط احاطة تامة بجوانب الذات الألهية؟؟​ 
بالطبع لا و ليس المسلم فقط بل و المسيحى و اليهودى ايضا لا يحيط احاطة تامة بالله ابدا بل مجرد ما اعلنه الله فقط​ 
و على هذا اسالك عزيزى...هل الله فى الاسلام أعلن عن كيفية الوحدانية؟؟؟​ 
اخى هذا مجرد مثل للتقريب ليس اكثر​ 
أذكرك ان الذات الألهية اكبر بكثير من ان تحاط بشريا​ 
بل ما يمكن للأنسان احاطته هو ما اعلن عنه فقط ليس اكثر ​ 
و فى النهاية ارجو ان نلتزم بما اعلن لنا عنه فغير ذلك من الافتراضات قد يصل بنا الى الكفر فى حق الاله دون ان ندرى و تذكر ان ما دخل به الاحتمال بطل به الاستدلال​ 
تحياتى و محبتى لك و لأصدقائك​ 
​


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> إن هذا الدليل قد يكون إثباتاً على وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة ... ولكنه *لا ينفي *أن يكون هناك أكثر من ثلاثة ...


 
جاء ذكر الثلاثة الذين يشهدون في السماء هو دليل قاطع على انه لا يوجد اكثر من هذه الاقانيم

فهي اشبه بأننا نقول هناك ثلاثة قضاء يحكمون في المحكمة الفلانية

فهل تفهم من ذلك انه هناك ارع قضاء او خمس؟

و انا طرحت الفكرة الجوهرية في شهادة الله نفسه, و لكنك تغاضيت عنها, فالوحي يقول ان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة و الثلاثة واحد, فما هو الاقنوم الرابع لو وجد؟ و لماذا لا يحق للاقنوم الرابع ان يشهد؟

طرح السؤال بهذه الطريقة يدل على عدم فهم للاقانيم, فالاقانيم متسواية في كل شئ, فلو لو كان هناك اقنوم رابع, لكان له الحق في الشهادة و في ذكر اسمه في التعيد ايضا

فكيف نعدم نحن بقسم من اقانيم الله فقط؟ وكيف تشهد قسم من اقانيم الله بينما الاخر غير مستحق الشهادة ام كيف؟

السؤال في حد ذاته ينافي منطق الاقانيم و الثالوث, لذلك فالنص الكري هو دليل قاطع على ثلاثية الاقانيم

و الا لقلنا انه يوجد اكثر من اله, فالله من خلال العهد القديم دائما يقول انه اله واحد, لكنه لم يقل انا لست الهين, هل معنى ذلك انه يوجد الهين؟

اعلان انه واحد, يكفي و يجزم بوحدانية, كذلك اعلان ثلاثية الاقانيم تكفي للجزم بعدم وجود غيرها









> و سأشرح كيف يكون هذا بمثال تقريبي:
> 
> قد يرى مجموعة من الناس (لنفرض أنهم 10 أشخاص) جريمة قتل ... و يأتي المدعي العام بـ 3 منهم للشهادة أمام القاضي, ((هل يعني هذا أن بقيتهم لا يستطيعون أن يشهدوا؟!)) ... و يسأل القاضي: من يشهد على جريمة القتل ... فيقول المدعي العام: يشهد فلان وفلان و فلان ... و هذا لا يعني أن المدعي العام لا يعتبر السبعة الباقين شهوداً على القضية ... إنما ربما يكون المدعي العام يدخرهم لإثبات القضية بشكل أوضح في آخر المحاكمة فلا يذكرهم في البداية حتى يحسم القضية لصالحة و يفاجيء محامي الدفاع ببقية الشهود, فلا يستطيع الرد. ((مع فارق التشبية)).


 
مثالك باطل يا عزيزي, فالله هنا هو الشاهد, لما يشهد يشهد بكله, لا يشهد او يستدعي ثلاثة من اقانيمه للشهادة!!!






> أرجو من حضرتك أن تفسح المجال لغيرك


 
انا لم امنع الغير من المشاركة يا عزيزي, الحوار مفتوح و ها الاخ الاحبيب فادي شارك ايضا...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*أليك يا أخي عقلاني*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي عقلاني*

*قبل أن أبدأ .........*
*أليك سأوجه كلامي فأنا لي عليك عتاب*


			
				عقلاني;113597 قال:
			
		

> و أنا شهدت لك (ولا زلت أشهد) بأنك خير من شرح لي العقيدة المسيحية ... لكنك وصلت لنقطه يبدو أنك انت نفسك لست مطمئن لها ... و إلا لجاوبتني بحججك كما سبق و أن فعلت.
> و عندما رأيت منك نعتي بأني شيطان!!! و كان ذلك مغلفاً في قولك:
> *الشبهات الوهمية "الشيطانية" حول الكتاب المقدس*​عرفت أن الرجل العاقل قد سكت, و نطقت عاطفته (و قد قلت, و أكرر ما قلت) التي لا ألومك عليها. فمن عادة الإنسان أن ينسب ما لا يعرف لأفكار الشيطان أو للشيطان ذاته.
> .


 
*أخي عقلاني **هذا عتابي .............*
*أنا لم أنعتك بالشيطان أو أفكارك بالشيطانية كلا*
*والله يعلم بهذا*
*ولكن يا أخي هذا أسم كتاب ترجم للعربية بهذا الأسم *
*وهو يرد علي كل الشبهات الوهمية*
*وهذا أسمها المترجم أما الشيطانية هذا أسمها الأصلي*
*وهذا الكتاب موجود في كل المكتبات المسيحية*
*أوكي*
*فأنا من المستحيل أن أنعتك بالشيطان وأنعت أفكارك كلا*
*فهذا يخالف تعاليم ربي ويخالف فكري وعقلي وقلبي *
*فأنا أحب الكل والسلام للكل *
*لأني أبن لأبي وأنا علي ثقة*​ 
*وصدقني الرجل العاقل مازال فيَ يحيا ولكن بدون الرجل العاطفي سأكون لاشئ*
*ومازالت حججي موجودة ولكني سأغير أسمها وسأسميها براهيني وأدلتي**موجودة *
*فالله مازال يعمل وأنا سأعمل لمجد أسمه *
*وها روحة يتكلم في وفي أخوتي ولم يسكت*​ 
*أما عن سبب أنسحابي *​*صدقني أنا أنسحبت بعد أن رأيت الحديث يخرج عن الموضوعية ويتطرق الي المحاورة غير المفيدة التي يتشبث فيها كل واحد منا برأيه ووجة نظره*​ 
*ولكن ثق عندما يعود الحديث لما سبق سأتداخل وسأكمل مع أخي الحبيب ماي روك*
*ومع كل الأحباء الذين تداخلوا*​ 



			
				عقلاني;113597 قال:
			
		

> تذكر أخي الفاضل أني كنت (ولا زلت) أقول ... *ما الذي يمنع *... أي أني أريد فقط أن أكون مطمئن لما أؤمن به. و إلا لم أؤمن بما لا يطمئن له قلبي ((و لا عقلي)). و حيث أنكم مؤمنون بهذا ... فليس لدي أفضل منكم أتوجه إليه بما يجول في خاطري ... أتحاسبني لأني أريد أن يكون عقلي في تناغم مع إيماني؟؟!! ... و ما فائدة عقلي إن لم يقدني إلى معرفة ربي؟؟!!
> .


 
*أتمني لك التوفيق وأتمني أن يهبك الله التناغم الإيماني والفكري*
*مادمت تبحث أنت عنهم بصدق وأمانة وتريد من الله أن يعلن لك نفسة*
*أما إن كنت غير ذالك فهذا مضيعة للوقت*​ 


			
				عقلاني;113597 قال:
			
		

> على كل حال, أنا أشكرك من أعماق قلبي على كل أجوبتك, و على إتاحة الفرصه لي بمحاورتك, فقد كنت نعم المحاور و نعم العقل و الحكمة.
> .


 
*وأنا أشكرك علي هذا أيضاً*
*فبالنسبة لي كان هذا الحوار مثمر جداً لي*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عقلاني (31 أكتوبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااي أخي عقلاني*
> 
> *قبل أن أبدأ .........*
> ...



أشكرك ... فأنت ((الوحيد)) الذي كان يجيبني بكل صدق في هذا المنتدى المليء بالزيف و الباطل.
ولكني لا بد أن أرحل ... فلا مقام لي مع الكذب.
أما أنت ... فقد كنت النبتة الجميلة (الوحيدة) في وسط الوحل.
فسلامي عليك. و رجائي أن تعذرني إن أنا كنت قد أخطأت في حقك بشكل ما.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> أشكرك ... فأنت ((الوحيد)) الذي كان يجيبني بكل صدق في هذا المنتدى المليء بالزيف و الباطل.
> ولكني لا بد أن أرحل ... فلا مقام لي مع الكذب.


 
لا اقول لك سوى الرب يسامحك من اجل هذه الاساءة التي المتني بشدة...


----------



## عقلاني (31 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> مثالك باطل يا عزيزي, فالله هنا هو الشاهد, لما يشهد يشهد بكله, لا يشهد او يستدعي ثلاثة من اقانيمه للشهادة!!!



سبحان الله ... عندما كنتم تضربون لي الأمثال لتقريب فكرة "أقانيمكم" لي, كنتم تستعينون بأمثلة في منتهى السخف ... و إذا رديت عليكم ببطلان هذا المثال ... تقولون لي ... نحن قلنا هذا المثال ((مع فارق التشبية)) فبحسن نيتي كنت أقول ... نعم ربما هو يقرب الصورة بقدر الإمكان فقط. و عندما أستخدم ((نفس الكلمة)) في ضرب مثال ((حقيقي و حي)) تقول لي ... مثالك باطل!!!!
على كل حال ... كيف أبحث عن العدل عندك ... و أنت الذي حرفت و زيفت الحقائق لتصنع البطلان العظيم.

و السلام علي ... أما عليك ... فأشك.


----------



## عقلاني (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله, محمد صلى الله عليه و على آله وصحبه و سلم ... و بعد

أحمد الله أن أرسل لي ما يكشف به ما تخفون! ... و بعد إكتشافي هذا, لن أجد أمامي إلا أن أترككم و منتداكم المليء بالزيف و بتغيير الحقائق. قد كان الكثير يقولون لي أن المسيحيين يكذبون حين يتكلمون عن عقيدتهم!! و كنت أرد "بسرعة و دون أدنى تردد" على هذا الكلام بأنه "كلام فاضي" لا يقبله العقل و لا المنطق ... فكيف يكذب عليك شخص في إعتقادة في وقت أنه يحاول أن يجعلك تؤمن بهذا الإعتقاد؟!!
و كنت أقرأ كثيراً في منتداكم (و في غيرة) من يقول لكم أنكم تكذبون في ما تقولون! ... و كنت أقرأ ردود بعضكم بالقول: و ما الذي يدعونا للكذب في عقيدتنا؟؟ أنخاف منك؟؟!! ... و كنت أقول في نفسي, بالفعل ... ما الذي يدعوهم للكذب؟؟!!! فليسوا خائفين منه! بل على العكس هم يتمنون أن يؤمن بالمسيحيه هو و غيره!! فلا داعي للكذب هنا ... و إلا سيُـكشف كذبهم عليه إن هو صدقهم و دخل في دينهم, و بعد ذلك لن يمنعه شيء من الإرتداد!
ولكن اليوم ... كُشف لي هذا الزيف ... بل لمسته بيدي ... و دون أن يخبرني عنه أحد!
*بالفعل أنتم غريبين جداً, أنتم أول من رأيته يكذب في عقيدته!!!!! *لكن هذا الكذب ما هو إلا دليل قاطع على أنكم أنتم أنفسكم تستشعرون زيف هذة العقيدة ... التي يسهل إختراقها و كشف هشاشتها.
ربما تستغربون هذا الهجوم مني ... و لكنه مبرر ... *فأنا من الممكن أن أسكت عن إهانه توجه إلي ... ولكن أن يُـكذب علي! فهذا ما لا أطيق إحتماله.* و بما أن المصداقيه إختفت من هذا النقاش, فإني سأتركه ... *فلا مقام لي مع الزيف و البطلان*.

 لماذا تغيير الحقائق؟؟ لماذا تظهرون لي خلاف ما تؤمنون به؟؟!! ... هل أنا هنا لأناقشكم نقاشاً عقيماً؟؟؟!!! ... قد أخبرتكم منذ البداية أني لست هنا إلا للبحث عن الحقيقة *((التي وجدتها ولله الحمد ... بعد أن بان لي كذبكم))*.

لماذا أجد رد F a d i e المرسل إلى إيميلي يختلف 180 درجة عنه بعد التغيير؟؟!! فما أرسل إلى إيميلي كان يدعم فكرتي دعماً واضحاً لا لبس فيه ... ثم فجأة عندما أدخل إلى المنتدى لأرد ... أجد ردة قد حُـرف ليوافق الذي عودتموني عليه في ما سبق من ردود!!! ماذا تسمون هذا؟؟؟!!! ... *أنا أسميه محاولة "فاشلة" لإخفاء زيفكم و بطلان عقيدتكم.*

هذا رد F a d i e الذي وصلني على الإيميل (و قد لونت ما حُـذف منه بعد التحريف باللون الأحمر ... حتى يفهم الجميع ... كذبكم و زيفكم *"هذا إن أنتم أبقيتم على المشاركة كما هي!!"):*




> سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح, عقلاني،
> 
> العضو F a d i e قام بالمشاركه في موضوع أنت مشرك به، والذي بعنوان -
> أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية - في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة من أقسام منتديات
> ...



*و الآن أرجو من حضراتكم مقارنته مع ما هو موجود في المنتدى.*


F a d i e قال:


> سلام لكم و نعمة من الله[/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]
> 
> الاخ العقلانى​
> 
> ...



أين ما حُـذف؟؟ و لماذا حُـذف؟؟ و لمصلحة مَن حُـذف؟؟ ... ألأنه يدعم ما أقول؟؟؟!!! 

ثم لماذا إمكانية تعديل المشاركات في هذا المنتدى هي حكراً فقط على المشرفين؟! *في وقت أنها في جميع المنتديات تكون متوفرة لجميع الأعضاء "على مشاركاتهم الشخصية فقط" في أول ساعة أو ساعتين من وضع الرد؟!* ((لا تجيبوا ... فقد عرفت الآن السبب)).

لن أرد على مشاركة F a d i e ... (فكل من يقرأ الموضوع كاملاً يستطيع أن يفهم ما "كنت" سأرد به) ... و ذلك لأني أربو بنفسي عن الرد ... نعم أربو بنفسي أن أرد على زيفٍ و بطلان.

كما أني لن أرد على من ((لا يزال)) يعيد نفس الكلام مع تغيير المفردات ... لأني أعرف أن هذا التحريف في الرد لم يأتي إلا بناءً على طلبة.

و مع أنه كان لدي الكثير من الأسئلة الأخرى ... و لكني سأترك المنتدى (بكل ما فيه من زيف) ... فما أعتدت أن آخذ معلوماتي مِن مَن يحبون تزييف الحقائق.

إلى جميع المشرفين في هذا المنتدى ... أكملوا زيفكم و كذبكم بإلغاء هذة المشاركة ... أو تحريفها ... فهذا لن يغير من حقيقة أنكم ... كاذبون.

و خذوا راحتكم في الرد بعد اليوم ... فلن أرد ... ذلك أني أربو بنفسي عن الرد على زيفكم و كذبكم ... و سأترك المنتدى و أهله ... فليس لي مقام مع الكذب و أهله.

ملاحظه: إن كنتم لا تسمون هذا تحريفاً ... فقد فهمت قصدكم حين تقولون أن الكتاب المقدس ليس محرفاً!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





و السلام على من إتبع الهدى


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> سبحان الله ... عندما كنتم تضربون لي الأمثال لتقريب فكرة "أقانيمكم" لي, كنتم تستعينون بأمثلة في منتهى السخف ... و إذا رديت عليكم ببطلان هذا المثال ... تقولون لي ... نحن قلنا هذا المثال ((مع فارق التشبية)) فبحسن نيتي كنت أقول ... نعم ربما هو يقرب الصورة بقدر الإمكان فقط. و عندما أستخدم ((نفس الكلمة)) في ضرب مثال ((حقيقي و حي)) تقول لي ... مثالك باطل!!!!
> على كل حال ... كيف أبحث عن العدل عندك ... و أنت الذي حرفت و زيفت الحقائق لتصنع البطلان العظيم.
> 
> و السلام علي ... أما عليك ... فأشك.


 

لا اعرف ما سبب هذا الانجراف الكبير في اسلوب المحاورة
فلم نسئ لك ابدا و كنيا لك ككل الاحترام, نحن فقط اختلفنا معك في الرأي و اثبتنا صحة ايماننا من خلال الكتاب المقدس

فأتعجب لماذا تدور بهذه الطريقة تبدأ بنعتنا بأبشع الاوصاف...

هل كانت الحقيقة مؤلمة لهذه الدرجة التي فقدت فيها اعصابك؟

و انظر كيف اننا نكن لك كل الاحترام حتى بعد وصفك لعقديتنا و ايماننا بالباطل... ليس لان كلامك صحيح
بل لاثبت للقارئ الكريم شئ غفل عنك...


فعلا اني حزين انك بدأت تتكلم بهذه الطريقة!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey (1 نوفمبر 2006)

سيدي الفاضل الزعيم اجمل تحية مني اليك سلام عليك
يا ريت نتكلم بحياد وعقلانيه بعيد عن الكلام السطحي والفاقد لاي مصداقيه 
ارجو منك قراءة ردك مره ثانيه علي الاخ عقلاني الرد الأخير
أولا : انت تسأله لماذا الانجراف المفاجئ ؟ 
الانجراف المفاجئ سيدي سببه ما تم من تعديل علي مشاركة فادي والراجل وضح الموضوع تمام وعرض المشاركة اللي جت له علي الايميل وعرض المشاركة اللي جت في المنتدي الامر سهل اما الاعتراف بان التحريف تم والاعتذار عنه واما لو رفضتم الأعتذار والاعتراف قبل الاعتذار يبقي عقلاني يتفضل بارسال البريد الالكتروني لجميع الاعضاء اللي حبوا يتأكدوا من صحة واقعة التحريف 
ولو ثبت العكس يبقي عقلاني اللي يعتذر ولو حبيتوا تشطبوه اشطبوه لانه في حالة عدم اثباته ان فعلا ان دا الايميل اللي وصله يبقي هو مدعي بالباطل ويستاهل الشطب وايقاف عضويته اما لو الراجل اثبت التحريف يبقي انتوا اللي ملزمين باعتذار واعتراف علني بالتحريف اللي تم في المشاركة أرجو ان كلامي يكون واضح وغير مبهم 
*ثانيا انت بتقول اثبتنا صحة ايمانا *
*سيدي الفاضل فين الاثبات ؟؟ فين الاثبات وانتم متهمين بالتحريف في مشاركة وكمان النقاش ما انتهاش والاخ عقلاني بيقول انه لسه عنده المزيد والمزيد *
*أعتقد انك اتسرعت بقولك هذا او لنقل ان الكلام الغالب في ردك هو كلام عام *
*خالي من الأدله والبراهين فين الاثبات منا كمان ممكن اقول اني اثبت بطلان عقيدتكم  *
*او ان المسيحية مالهاش اساس من الصحة بس دا هيبقي كلام اجوف فرقعه لا أكتر ولا أقل *
*ثالثا اي حقيقة مؤلمة التي تتحدث عنها وتقول للاخ عقلاني ان للدرجه دي الحقيقه مؤلمة وضايقتك ؟؟ حقيقة ايه المؤلمة الحقيقه المؤلمة هي التحريف اللي حصل في المشاركة حتي ولو رديت الف رد ان التحريف لم يكن في لب الموضوع او ذو اهمية اي تحريف مهما كان صغير او بسيط لسه برده اسمه تحريف *
*رابعا انت بتقول للاخ عقلاني انه نعت عقيدتكم بالباطله وزعلان منه طيب ما تقري وتدور وتبص في المنتدي وشوف احنا نبينا وديانتنا واسلامنا بيتقال عليه ايه باطله دي بالنسبة للي بيتقال علي الاسلام مجاملة والله كومبليمو زي ما بيقولوا *
*انتو بتقولوا علينا نبينا بن زنا ودينا دين شيطاني واحنا سفاحين وقتالين قتله وهمج وبربر *
*ومتخلفين ومشعوذين وكتير كتير من اللي لو حبيت اذكره كله هاحتاج لساعات عشان اكتبه فين العدل فين المساواة فين الاحترام المتبادل فين الجدال المنطقي المحترم *
*أرجوك اخي الفاضل راجعوا نفسكم مرة تانيه *

*واخيرا باوجه نداء الي اخي وحبيبي في الله عقلاني لا تترك المنتدي ارجوك واتوسل اليك انت ابتديت مشوار ولازم تكمله لا تياس ولا تتعصب أعمل اللي عليك والباقي علي ربنا والهداية يا اخي من عند الله أرجوك عقلاني لا تترك المنتدي *
*ومنتظر ردك اخي الزعيم وقبل من ردك عليا رد اخي في الله عقلاني وسلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته عقلاني وسلام ونعمة لك اخي الفاضل الزعيم*


----------



## Twin (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*الي الكل أوجة كلامي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*الي الكل أوجة كلامي*​*الي أخوتي في البنوة *​*الي أخوتي في الله*​*الي الكل*​ 
*أنا الأن أضيف مشاركة ليست لجذب الموضوع من جديد للنقاش لالالالالالالالا*
*أنا أضفت هذه المشاركة من أجل الحب والسلام الذي ساد بيننا من أول الحوار *
*والي الأن*
*وإن كانت في النهاية أختلفت وجهات النظر*
*ولكن ينبغي علي الكل أن يتذكر ما هو جميل وينسي ما هو قبيح*
*أن نداوم علي الإيجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات*
*فهذا هدف أسمي من كل شئ قد أختلفت فيه وجهات النظر*​ 
*وأرجو عدم المحاوله من النيل من شخص في نعت الكل ونعت العقيدة والإيمان*​*وياليتنا نثق *​*أن كل من تداخل في هذا الموضوع تداخل ليجيب ويناقش بحبوليس لشئ أخر*
*فالحب أسمي شئ في هذه الدنيا*
*فالله أحبنا وخلقنا مع أنه ليس محتاج لعبوديتنا له*​ 
*خلقتني يارب وأنت لم تحتاج لعبوديتي بل أنا الذي أحتاج الي ربوبيتك*
*فالله خلقنا لمجد أسمه القدوس*​ 
*وتذكروا أن الله واحد للكل وفيه الكل وبه الكل*
*ونحن بغير الحب والمحبة لغيرنا نحزنه*​ 
*وفي النهايه سأضيف*​*أخي عقلاني لاترحل *
*وهذا لا لأني أريد أن أعود وأتناقش معك لأثبت لك ما أنت تريد لالالالا*
*أنا أريد أن تكون معنا فأنت كنت أخ بالفعل وحبيب مع أني لم أرك*
*فكن معنا بغض النظر عن ماقيل لك وعن ماقلته أنت *
*فلأول مرة أري أنك تركت أسلوبك الراقي وتهاجم*
*ومع هذا أنا عن نفسي لم أغضب لأني أحسست بك فأنت تكلمت بالعاطفة أيضاً*
*فكن معنا من جديد ولا ترحل*​ 
*ويا ليتنا جميعاً ...........*​*نبدأ بداية تاني كما بدأنا سابقاً*
*بداية لمجد أسم الله القدوس*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Twin (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*منهم أنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااي أخي elsadawey*



elsadawey قال:


> شكلك مش منهم بس برده بتدن في مالطه دا لو بتعرف تدن يا عم


 
*لا يا حبيبي أنا منهم وهما مني*
*وكلنا أولاد لله*
*بس أنا متعلمتش أهاجم وأتطاول علي شئ *
*وحتي إن كان هذا الشئ غلط*
*وزي ما أنت قلت أنا مبعرفش أأذن *
*أنا بعرف أصلي من أجل من أساء إلىَ*​ 



elsadawey قال:


> انتوا عاملين البتاع دا عشان تحرقوا دمنا وبس بس بعينكم لا انتم ولا مليون زيكم ولا مسيحي الكوره الارضية كلها يقدروا يهزو اصغر شعره في راس اي واحد فينا منتدي غرضه الأول و الاخير الكدب والتدليس والتحريف والاساءة وقلة الأدب


 
*أشكرك من كل قلبي علي هذه الأسأه وإن كنت أنا أستحقها ولكن...*
*لم تستحقها الديانة المسيحية*
*فشكراً علي كل حال*​ 
*الله معك ومعنا*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*صدقني يا اخ امير, اكاد لا اصدق نفسي انه نفس السخص لو قارنت المشاركات الاولى بالاخيرة*

*فشتان بين ذلك الاحترام, و بين هذه الكمية الكبيرة من الحقد و الكلام الجارح, و السبب فقط اننا اثبتنا صحة ايماننا,,,*

*فعلا الحقيقية مجرحة...*


----------



## Twin (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله سيعمل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي حبيبي ماي روك*​ 


My Rock قال:


> *صدقني يا اخ امير, اكاد لا اصدق نفسي انه نفس السخص لو قارنت المشاركات الاولى بالاخيرة*
> 
> *فشتان بين ذلك الاحترام, و بين هذه الكمية الكبيرة من الحقد و الكلام الجارح, و السبب فقط اننا اثبتنا صحة ايماننا,,,*
> 
> *فعلا الحقيقية مجرحة...*


 
*أخي.........*
*ثق أن الله يعمل فينا وسوف يعمل معهم لأنهم ........*
*كغنم لا راعي لهم*
*والله يحبهم لأنهم من صنعة يداه*​ 
*فنحن بالإيمان قد تبررنا ونلنا نعمة فوق نعمة*
*فبالإيمان والرجاء والمحبة نحيا وسنظل أحياء*
*وسنحاول أن نكون نور حتي وإن كان خافت وضعيف *
*فبه سيهرب كل ظلام *​ 
*وفي النهاية أقول لك*
*طوبي لكم إن عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عنكم كل شراً كاذبين من أجل أسمي*​ 
*ولكن ثقوا*​ 
*أنا قد غلبت العالم*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عقلاني (4 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *صدقني يا اخ امير, اكاد لا اصدق نفسي انه نفس السخص لو قارنت المشاركات الاولى بالاخيرة*
> 
> *فشتان بين ذلك الاحترام, و بين هذه الكمية الكبيرة من الحقد و الكلام الجارح, و السبب فقط اننا اثبتنا صحة ايماننا,,,*
> 
> *فعلا الحقيقية مجرحة...*





> *اننا اثبتنا صحة ايماننا*



أوحقاً قد فعلت؟!

حسناً إذاً...

هذا الرد ليس إلا لرفع الموضوع حتى يقرأة من لم يقرأة بعد, فيرى كيف أنك قد ... *"ألجمتني"* ... بإثباتاتك *القاطعة* :wink_smile:

كيف إستطعت أن تلغي موعد تعديل الرد و إسم مَن عدل الرد في رد فادي؟! :t9: 
بالفعل أشهد لك بالذكاء :big29: 

Have a nice time:big37:

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



amirfikry قال:


> سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااااااي أخي حبيبي ماي روك
> 
> 
> ...



كان حرياً بحضرتك أن تكون محايداً, فتتقصى التحريف الذي حدث و أسبابه!!

على كل حال, لا ألومك, فالعاطفة تعمي العقل أحياناً.
أما أن تكون عاطفتي هي من قادني لقول ما قلت! فيؤسفني أن أخبرك أنك قد أخطأت القول, فكيف لي أن أرى أنه يُـكذب علي أما عيني و أسكت؟!! ... هذا إسمه "إستغفال" ... و أنا لا أحتمل أن يستخف بعقلي, كما أني لا أحب أن أقتسي معلوماتي مِن مَن يكذب علي.

سلام


----------



## Twin (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرحباً بعودتك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااي أخي عقلاني*
*مرحباً بعودتك*
*أشتقنا لك كثيراً*​​ 


عقلاني قال:


> كان حرياً بحضرتك أن تكون محايداً, فتتقصى التحريف الذي حدث و أسبابه!!


 
*اخي عقلاني*
*أنا لم أخدعك أبداً فأنا تكلمت معك بصدق "صدقني"*
*وإن رأيت أنني لم أكن محايداً*
*كلا يا أخي*
*أنا محايد ولكن.........*
*أنا محايداً مع نفسي ومعك أنت *
*فلو لاحظت من كلامي معك*
*أنني دوماً كنت أذكر "إن هذا كلامي أنا ومسؤل عنه" *
*فالأن كيف أكون مسؤل عن كلام شخص أخر *
*فهذا ليست من أختصاصي*
*فأنا لست حاكماً *
*أنا مثلك أقوم بدوري*
*فأنت تسأل وأنا أجيب هذا دوري *
*وليس دوري التحليل علي ما قد قيل علي لسان شخص أخر*
*فبالكيل الذي تكيلون به يكال لكم*
*هذا هو منهجي*​ 



عقلاني قال:


> على كل حال, لا ألومك, فالعاطفة تعمي العقل أحياناً.
> quote]





عقلاني قال:


> *أخي **أنا قلت لك *
> *الإنسان بدون عاطفة*
> *يشبه*
> *نحاساً يطن و سنجاً يرن*
> ...


----------



## Twin (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> خلاص بقي يا جماعه ماهياش جديده تحريف هنا وتحريف هنالك كله تحريف في تحريف
> تحريف بتاعك تحريف بتاعي تحريف بتاعنا كلنا
> حلوة اثبتنا صحة عقيدتنا دي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 


elsadawey2 قال:


> حلوة اثبتنا صحة عقيدتنا دي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 


elsadawey2 قال:


> حلوة اثبتنا صحة عقيدتنا دي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 


elsadawey2 قال:


> حلوة اثبتنا صحة عقيدتنا دي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
*شكراً لأسلوبك الراقي*​*سلام*​


----------



## elsadawey2 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

وأهلا بعودتك أخي عقلاني واتمني نسمع منك قريب ان شاء الله
سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> أوحقاً قد فعلت؟!


 

نعم فعلنا ذلك و لذلك انت بدأت بالسب و الشتيمة و فار دمك... مسكين...



> حسناً إذاً...
> 
> هذا الرد ليس إلا لرفع الموضوع حتى يقرأة من لم يقرأة بعد, فيرى كيف أنك قد ... *"ألجمتني"* ... بإثباتاتك *القاطعة* :wink_smile:
> 
> ...


 

الاخ فادي مشرف و ليه الحق في التحرير في نصوصه
فلا ارى اي عيب في تحرير رده, فاذا رأى ان هناك شئ خطأ في رده فحرره

فهو لم يترك الخطأ بل صححه و هذا شئ صحي روحيا فأين العيب في ذلك؟
المفروض انك تكون سعيد انك بتحاور هيك اشخاص بيصححوا في ردودهم لو رأوا خطأ و لا يعتمدون العناد في حواراتهم








> كان حرياً بحضرتك أن تكون محايداً, فتتقصى التحريف الذي حدث و أسبابه!!
> 
> على كل حال, لا ألومك, فالعاطفة تعمي العقل أحياناً.
> أما أن تكون عاطفتي هي من قادني لقول ما قلت! فيؤسفني أن أخبرك أنك قد أخطأت القول, فكيف لي أن أرى أنه يُـكذب علي أما عيني و أسكت؟!! ... هذا إسمه "إستغفال" ... و أنا لا أحتمل أن يستخف بعقلي, كما أني لا أحب أن أقتسي معلوماتي مِن مَن يكذب علي.
> ...


 

تحريف ايه يا اخ؟

الاخ فادي رد و عدل في الرد بتاعه لان المشرف ليه هذه الخاصية, يبقى تحريف في ايه بس؟

اما انك غريب فعلا, عفت الموضوع الاصلي و رحت داير الموضوع ليه الاخ فادي حرر موضوعه؟

ربنا يهديك يا اخي...


----------



## رامى جرجس (4 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤالك جميل جدا ولكنى انا عند سؤالين ليك انت اول سؤال هو لماذا قلت اعتقدت اننا سوف نخرج عن اداب الحديث ديننا علمنا ان نجيب بكل ما يفيد والمسيح اوصانا ان لا نشتم عوضااا عنا فبالتالى بالطبع لا يمكننا ان نخالف وصيه الانجل ونخرج عن اداب الحديث بالتطاول عليك وبالشتائم ديننا ليس كذالك ده اول سؤال السؤال الثانى هو لو انت اقتنعة ان المسيح هو الله ماذا تفعل على فكره انت انسان عقلانى ممتاز الله يحميك ويثبتك فيه ويعرفك طريقه ويحببك فيه وفى الاخر اطلب من الله ان تسلك حسب مشياته هو ويبعد عنك عدو الخير الله يكون معاك ميكون عليك ابداااا يا حبيبى


----------



## عقلاني (4 نوفمبر 2006)

إن المسكين حقاً هو من "يضطر" للجوء إلى التحرف و الكذب حتى يثبت رأية عوضاً عن درء الشبهه بالدليل الواضح و حجة البرهان (و هذا بالتأكيد لم يكن أنا!).

عزيزي "المسكين" My Rock إذا كان ما تقول صحيحاً فلماذا هذا الفارق الواضح بين هاذين الردين:

هنا أحد ردود الفاضل أمير فكري و يبدو واضحاً في التذييل أنه مكتوب متى عدل الرد (وقتاً و تاريخاً) و مَـن الذي عدله.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=115679&postcount=55

على عكس ما نجد هنا في رد الأخ فادي!! http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=114888&postcount=45
فأين هذا الإثبات (إثبات التعديل) لماذا محي؟ (إن كان تعديلاً "بريءً" كما تزعم فلماذا يمحى؟؟؟!!!).

و المفارقه الكبيرة هي أنه لم يعدل في الرد غير ما يدعم فكرتي!!! 
فمثلاً ... نجد في كلا الردين ((الأصلي و المحرف)) نفس الأخطاء الإملائية!!! و هذا يثبت أن التعديل قصد به "غرضاً" معيناً ... و لم يكن بقصد تحسين المشاركة ((كما زعمت)).

عزيزي "المسكين" أرجو أن لا تحاول الإستخفاف بعقلي مجدداً, فيبدو جلياً أني أفوقك بمراحل! فإبحث عن مَـن هو في مستواك الفكري (أو دونه) لتضحك عليه بهرائك.

أقبح ما في الأمر هو, أنك تعلم أني أعلم أنك تعلم أنك كاذب! (و مع هذا تستمر في كذبك للأسف). فكلانا يعلم ... أن تعديل فادي للرد (هذا إن كان هو مَـن عدلة بنفسة!) لم يأتي إلا بناءً على طلبك, حتى لا ينقطع خيطك البالي الذي تتشبث به في حججك "المهلهلة"... فبقاء رد فادي كما كان في الأصل, سيضعك في موقف محرج ((و لهذا السبب تم التحريف ... فلا تحاول أن تصورة على أنه شيء ثانوي)).

قد أهمل إهانة توجة لي شخصياً, لكن أن يُـكذب علي! ... فهذا ما لا أستطيع إهمالة, فكف عن تمثيل دور البريء ... (فالكذب ليس إلا جريمة).

*ملاحظة: طبل و زمر, و إملأ الموضوع بردودك ... فلن أرد عليك بعد هذا الرد ... فالكاذب أدنى عندي من أن يرد عليه.*


----------



## عقلاني (4 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزي الفاضل أمير فكري ... أنا عندما تكلمت عن الكذب لم أعنيك أبداً ... فما زلت (كما قلت سابقاً) ... و سأبقى بإذن الله ... أكن لك كل إحترام و تقدير ... فأنت لم تكذب علي في شيء ... و لم تدلس في ردودك ... و أنا أعلم أن هذا يأتي من كونك مسيحي مخلص لدينك ... فلي الكثير من الأصدقاء المسيحيين ... و أعلم تماماً أن الكذب ليس ديدنهم في دينهم!
أما أن أسكت على مَـن يكذب علي ويستخف بي ... فهذا ليس من العقل في شيء. ((خصوصاً أني اعلم تماماً أنه إنسلخ عن دينه بهذا الهراء الذي يدعي ... فالكذب خطيئة في المسيحيه تستوجب الإعتراف لنيل الغفران! ... أم تُـراني مخطيء؟!)).


----------



## عقلاني (4 نوفمبر 2006)

> وأهلا بعودتك أخي عقلاني واتمني نسمع منك قريب ان شاء الله
> سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته


شكراً لك ... و عليك السلام و الرحمة


----------



## عقلاني (4 نوفمبر 2006)

> سؤالك جميل جدا ولكنى انا عند سؤالين ليك انت اول سؤال هو لماذا قلت اعتقدت اننا سوف نخرج عن اداب الحديث ديننا علمنا ان نجيب بكل ما يفيد والمسيح اوصانا ان لا نشتم عوضااا عنا فبالتالى بالطبع لا يمكننا ان نخالف وصيه الانجل ونخرج عن اداب الحديث بالتطاول عليك وبالشتائم ديننا ليس كذالك ده اول سؤال السؤال الثانى هو لو انت اقتنعة ان المسيح هو الله ماذا تفعل على فكره انت انسان عقلانى ممتاز الله يحميك ويثبتك فيه ويعرفك طريقه ويحببك فيه وفى الاخر اطلب من الله ان تسلك حسب مشياته هو ويبعد عنك عدو الخير الله يكون معاك ميكون عليك ابداااا يا حبيبى



شكراً لك على مشاركتك ... و الذي دعاني إلى قول ما قلت في البداية هو وجود الكثير من ما أشرت إليه في المنتدى (هذا و غيرة).
أما إثبات إلوهية المسيح علية السلام ... لم يتم بعد.

و شكراً لك على ردك الراقي


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> إن المسكين حقاً هو من "يضطر" للجوء إلى التحرف و الكذب حتى يثبت رأية عوضاً عن درء الشبهه بالدليل الواضح و حجة البرهان (و هذا بالتأكيد لم يكن أنا!).


 
تعديل الردود من قبل الكتاب نفسه ليس تحريفا و ليس كذبا يا عزيزي

الاخ الحبيب فادي رد عليك و عدل في رده لان رأى فيه ما لا يدعم الفكر المسيحي, فأين العيب؟ اليب ان يتركه بخطأه ام يصححه؟





> هنا أحد ردود الفاضل أمير فكري و يبدو واضحاً في التذييل أنه مكتوب متى عدل الرد (وقتاً و تاريخاً) و مَـن الذي عدله.
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=115679&postcount=55
> 
> ...


 
هذا لاني برمجيا في المنتدى خاصية للمشرف ان لا يظهر اسمه في التعديل




> و المفارقه الكبيرة هي أنه لم يعدل في الرد غير ما يدعم فكرتي!!!
> فمثلاً ... نجد في كلا الردين ((الأصلي و المحرف)) نفس الأخطاء الإملائية!!! و هذا يثبت أن التعديل قصد به "غرضاً" معيناً ... و لم يكن بقصد تحسين المشاركة ((كما زعمت)).


 
تحسين المشاركة بتعديل النصوص و الاخطاء الاملائية؟

يا اخي هو عدل في رده , المشكلة فين؟




> أقبح ما في الأمر هو, أنك تعلم أني أعلم أنك تعلم أنك كاذب! (و مع هذا تستمر في كذبك للأسف). فكلانا يعلم ... أن تعديل فادي للرد (هذا إن كان هو مَـن عدلة بنفسة!) لم يأتي إلا بناءً على طلبك, حتى لا ينقطع خيطك البالي الذي تتشبث به في حججك "المهلهلة"... فبقاء رد فادي كما كان في الأصل,


 
كذبت عليك بأيه؟ ولا هو كلام و بس؟


*



ملاحظة: طبل و زمر, و إملأ الموضوع بردودك ... فلن أرد عليك بعد هذا الرد ... فالكاذب أدنى عندي من أن يرد عليه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*حقك, فأنت في موقف لا تحسد عليه... اصلي ان الرب يهديك...*

*و ها هو محاور اخر يهرب...*


----------



## Twin (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله معك ومعنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي عقلاني*
*مرحباً بعودتك*




عقلاني قال:


> عزيزي الفاضل أمير فكري ... أنا عندما تكلمت عن الكذب لم أعنيك أبداً ... فما زلت (كما قلت سابقاً) ... و سأبقى بإذن الله ... أكن لك كل إحترام و تقدير ... فأنت لم تكذب علي في شيء ... و لم تدلس في ردودك ... و أنا أعلم أن هذا يأتي من كونك مسيحي مخلص لدينك ... فلي الكثير من الأصدقاء المسيحيين ... و أعلم تماماً أن الكذب ليس ديدنهم في دينهم!
> .


 
*أشكرك علي هذه الثقة*
*وهذه المحبة*
*وأنت تعلم أنني أكن لك نفس هذا الشعور*
​ 


عقلاني قال:


> أما أن أسكت على مَـن يكذب علي ويستخف بي ... فهذا ليس من العقل في شيء. ((خصوصاً أني اعلم تماماً أنه إنسلخ عن دينه بهذا الهراء الذي يدعي ... فالكذب خطيئة في المسيحيه تستوجب الإعتراف لنيل الغفران! ... أم تُـراني مخطيء؟!)).


 
*أخي ثق تماماً*
*إن كل الأخوة الأحباء الذين قاموا بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع*
*لم يكذبوا عليك فهم هنا من أجل المشاركة كي يكون الموضوع مثمر أكثر وأكثر*
*هم لم يتداخلوا كي يجعلوا الموضوع كما هو الأن*
*"وتذكر مشاركة أخي الحبيب ماي روك الأولي - المشاركة رقم 6 - "*
*أوك*
*وياليتك تصدقني*
*والله معك ومعنا*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عقلاني (6 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااي أخي عقلاني*
> *مرحباً بعودتك*
> 
> ...



عزيزي الفاضل amirfikry, لندع تمييز الكذب في الموضوع  لمن يقرأة. فلا أريد أن أعيد و أزيد في نفس النقطة, لأنها بالفعل أخذت أكبر من حجمها (ولكن كان من غير المنطقي "على الإطلاق" أن أتجاهلها).

و لنطوي صفحة السؤال الأول (مع أنه لازال دون إجابة!), و لنكمل ما تبقى ... فما رأيك؟

ملاحظة: أرجو المعذرة قد لا أستطيع الدخول على المنتدى كل يوم كالمعتاد و ذلك بسبب إنشغالي, ولكني سأكون متواجد حسب الإستطاعه بكل تأكيد.


----------



## Twin (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي عقلاني*




عقلاني قال:


> عزيزي الفاضل amirfikry, لندع تمييز الكذب في الموضوع لمن يقرأة. فلا أريد أن أعيد و أزيد في نفس النقطة, لأنها بالفعل أخذت أكبر من حجمها (ولكن كان من غير المنطقي "على الإطلاق" أن أتجاهلها).
> .


 
*هي بالفعل أخذت أكبر من حجمها*
*وياليتنا نتركها لنذخل الي العمق*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> و لنطوي صفحة السؤال الأول (مع أنه لازال دون إجابة!),
> .


 
*لماذا يا أخي تقول أنه لم يجيب*
*هو بالفعل أجيب ولكن أنت لم تقتنع لأن الأجابة كانت من منطلق الإيمان المسيحي فقط وتداخل معها المنطق والتشبيهات الحياتية*
*فأنا علي أقتناع أنني أجبتك بكل ما عندي في حدود سؤالك*
*ولكن دعنا من هذا*
*فمن سيقرأ سيفهم*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> و لنكمل ما تبقى ... فما رأيك؟
> .


 
*أنا معك يا أخي هيا نكمل*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> ملاحظة: أرجو المعذرة قد لا أستطيع الدخول على المنتدى كل يوم كالمعتاد و ذلك بسبب إنشغالي, ولكني سأكون متواجد حسب الإستطاعه بكل تأكيد.


 
*الله يعينك*
*ونحن في أنتظارك*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عقلاني (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مرحباً بك أخي الفاضل amirfikry





> هي بالفعل أخذت أكبر من حجمها



عزيزي ((للتوضيح فقط)): عندما قلت أنها أخذت أكبر من حجمها قصدت بقولي هذا *تحقير الكذب لذاته* و لم أعني على الإطلاق أن ما حدث كان موضوع ثانوي يمكن تجاهله. فمناقشة الكاذب هي (بكل تأكيد) إعطاء الكذب ما هو أكبر من حجمه. ((هذا فقط لتوضيح ما قصدت بقولي "أخذت أكبر من حجمها")).



> وياليتنا نتركها لنذخل الي العمق



و أنا أوافقك, فلندخل إلى العمق تاركين ما خلفه البعض من "تفاهه" خلف ظهورنا.



> لماذا يا أخي تقول أنه لم يجيب
> هو بالفعل أجيب ولكن أنت لم تقتنع لأن الأجابة كانت من منطلق الإيمان المسيحي فقط وتداخل معها المنطق والتشبيهات الحياتية
> فأنا علي أقتناع أنني أجبتك بكل ما عندي في حدود سؤالك
> ولكن دعنا من هذا
> فمن سيقرأ سيفهم



عزيزي, قد تكونوا أجبتموني من منطلق إيمانكم, ولكني لم أتفق معكم على هذا ... إنما أردت أن تجيبوني من منطلق العقل و المنطق. فلا أريد أن أؤمن بمسلمات آخذها كما هي و بدون نقاش! فكم نرى من أشخاص يؤمنون بما يؤمنون به بكل تمسك, دون عرضه على عقولهم لتفنيده!!
هل تعلم أن هناك ديانه في الهند قائمه على تبجيل و عبادة الأعضاء التناسلية!!! ... قد يستطيعون إثبات صحة ديانتهم لي من منطلق إيمانهم ... ولكن لن يستطيعوا بأي حال إثباتها بالمنطق و الحجة و العقل. ((هذا مع فارق التشبية بين هذا و المسيحية بالطبع, و لم أقصد بطرح مثل هذا المثال الإنتقاص من المسيحية "معاذ الله أن أفعل" إنما أردت طرح مثال شاذ لا يقبله عقل و لا منطق حتى تفهم قصدي بكل وضوح)).
و كما قلت حضرتك ... دعنا منه ... و لنترك ما حدث في السؤال الأول لتقييم مَـن سيقرأه.



> أنا معك يا أخي هيا نكمل



الحمدلله,
إذاً فلنكمل على بركة الله.

ولكن قبل أن أطرح سؤالي الثاني, أرجو من حضرتك أن تشرح لي أمراً مهماً جداً.
قد ذكر لي أن للإبن طبيعتين "ناسوتية" و لاهوتية, و أن طبيعتة "الناسوتية" هي التي نزل بها إلى الأرض. و أنه عندما رجع إلى السماء عاد إلى طبيعتة اللاهوتية ... على ضوء هذا ... أرجو من حضرتك أن تشرح لي ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس حين ذكر أن الإبن جلس على يمين الأب و قال له الأب أنه سيجعل أعداءه تحت قدميه.
فإذا كان للإبن نفس القوة التي للأب ... فلماذا يقوم الأب بوضع أعداء إبنه تحت قدمي إبنه ... ألا يستطيع الإبن فعل ذلك بنفسه (فهو له طبيعة لاهوتية)؟
و الأهم من هذا ... كيف يتحدث الأب مع الإبن و يجلسه على يمينه ... في وقت أنهما مجرد "إقنومين" لنفس الإله الواحد؟

و شكراً لك


----------



## Twin (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*سأجيبك ولكن قريباً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي عقلاني*

*كيف أحوالك أخي الحبيب*

*معلش أنا أسف مش هقدر أجوبك دلوقتي لظروف *
*وبأذن ربنا هجوبك بكرة لو ربنا أراد *
*أوك*​ 
*وبأذن ربنا هتكون الأجابة علي وفاق*​ 
*فأنتظرني*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## kittin (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم

ما شااء الله

عقلاني فعلا طريقتك في النقاش عجبتني

اشي كثير حلو.. قد ما شفت طرق نقاش

ما مر علي طريقه مثل طريقتك!

الله معك.. والى الامام

وانا باذن الله متابعه للموضوع

وطبعا الشكر للاخ اميرفيكري 

في امان الله*​


----------



## عقلاني (10 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخي عقلاني*
> 
> *كيف أحوالك أخي الحبيب*
> ...



يبدو أن كلانا وقعت الأشغال على رأسه فجأة :t33: فحالي أيضاً من حالك, أعاننا الله

خذ وقتك, و أنا في إنتظار حضرتك ... و أتمنى لك التوفيق و السداد. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



kittin قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> ما شااء الله
> 
> ...



و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله أختي kittin 

أشكرك على كلامك, و أتمنى من الله أن أكون عند حسن الظن, و أشكرك أكثر على المتابعة و إنارة الموضوع بالمشاركة.

أمنك الله


----------



## عقلاني (15 نوفمبر 2006)

آمل أن يكون الأستاذ amirfikry بخير, و أن لا يكون تأخره عن الرد بسبب مكروه لا قدر الله.
على أي حال أرجو مِـن مَـن يعرف شيء عن أحاوله أن يطمنى عليه و له جزيل شكري.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## whocares (15 نوفمبر 2006)

عقلاني قال:


> مرحباً بك أخي الفاضل amirfikry
> الحمدلله,
> إذاً فلنكمل على بركة الله.
> 
> ...




أخ عقلاني،
أنا أعتذر إن كانت مداخلتي ستسبب لخبطة فعندما يكون الأخ امير مشغول سأحاول أن أساعد إن لم يكن هناك مانع ... 

العلاقة بين أقنومين لشخص الله الواحد الخالق (الآب و الابن) مميزة حيث كل أقنوم له دور و خاصية ليست موجودة في الأقنوم الآخر و بجمعهما تكتمل صورة الله. فمثلا عندما نقول أن الله رحيم هل هذا تلقائيا يعني أنه غفور؟ و هل فقد الله عز و جل قوته في معاقبة الخاطيء إذا رحمه، أو العكس؟ لا! 

و سؤالك الأول أعلاه سأله الفريسيين للسيد المسيح، و الجواب يأتي من فمه المبارك: " 41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ، سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: 42«مَا رَأْيُكُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ: ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» أَجَابُوهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ!» 43فَسَأَلَهُمْ: «إِذَنْ، كَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً لَهُ إِذْ يَقُولُ: 44قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ 45فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبَّهُ، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» 46فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ وَلَوْ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، لَمْ يَجْرُؤْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْتَدْرِجَهُ بِأَيِّ سُؤَالٍ." (متى 22)

ثم سؤالك الثاني:





> " و الأهم من هذا ... كيف يتحدث الأب مع الإبن و يجلسه على يمينه ... في وقت أنهما مجرد "إقنومين" لنفس الإله الواحد؟"



أنت كإنسان لك عقل ووجدان، أفلا تخاطب نفسك أحيانا، لإتخاذ قرار أو تعزيز مهمة؟ أنت لست فقط روح بل جسد أيضاً ... و أحيانا تتكلم مع روحك، فليس هذا أمر غريب. و الله يعلمنا بما يخاطب به نفسه، و تذكـّر أن سلطة الله الآب معطاه بكاملها للإبن لأنه هو الذي سيدين و يحاسب كل الناس في يوم الدين.

أتمنى أن أكون واضح في إجاباتي. سلام الله معك.


----------



## Twin (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي عقلاني*




عقلاني قال:


> آمل أن يكون الأستاذ amirfikry بخير, و أن لا يكون تأخره عن الرد بسبب مكروه لا قدر الله.
> على أي حال أرجو مِـن مَـن يعرف شيء عن أحاوله أن يطمنى عليه و له جزيل شكري.
> 
> سلام و نعمة


 
*أشكر يا أخي علي أهتمامك هذا*
*فبهذا أشعر أنني قد تغلغلت في داخلك*
*كما فعلت أنت*
*المحبة لا تسقط أبداً*

*وقل لي ما رأيك أن نعود لنكمل معاً*
*أنا أشكر الله أن ظروفي العسرة قد مرت *
*وها أنا هنا ومن جديد*
*ولكن في ثوب جديد*
*فأنا أصبحت مشرف هذا القسم*
*ولكنني كما أنا *
*ولن أتغير*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عقلاني (16 نوفمبر 2006)

whocares;123575" قال:
			
		

> أخ عقلاني،
> أنا أعتذر إن كانت مداخلتي ستسبب لخبطة فعندما يكون الأخ امير مشغول سأحاول أن أساعد إن لم يكن هناك مانع ...



بل على العكس تماماً, مشاركتك شرف كبير لي, شرف أتمنى أن لا تحرمني منه حتى عندما يعود الأخ الفاضل amirfikry. ففي المكان متسع لكل ذي عقل حكيم.



			
				whocares;123575" قال:
			
		

> العلاقة بين أقنومين لشخص الله الواحد الخالق (الآب و الابن) مميزة حيث كل أقنوم له دور و خاصية ليست موجودة في الأقنوم الآخر و بجمعهما تكتمل صورة الله.



قد تفضل الأخ amirfikry بشرح وحدانية الله المقنم بإسهاب أكبر فيما سبق و أنا أفهمه, لكني وجدت أن فيه تعارض مع أن يكون الأب يتحدث مع الإبن و يجلسه على يمينه. لذلك سألت للتوضيح.



			
				whocares;123575" قال:
			
		

> العلاقة بين أقنومين لشخص الله الواحد الخالق (الآب و الابن) مميزة حيث كل أقنوم له دور و خاصية ليست موجودة في الأقنوم الآخر و بجمعهما تكتمل صورة الله. فمثلا عندما نقول أن الله رحيم هل هذا تلقائيا يعني أنه غفور؟ و هل فقد الله عز و جل قوته في معاقبة الخاطيء إذا رحمه، أو العكس؟ لا!



الرحيم و الغفور (و غير ذلك) ليست إلا صفات لله. فعلى سبيل المثال ... من الممكن أن نقول عن عادل أنه رجل كريم و خجول و أمين و سريع الغضب أيضاً و لا ينسى إساءة مَـن يسيء إليه لكنه من الممكن أن يعفو عنه دون أن يمحي الإساءة من ذاكرته. و نستطيع وصفه بالكثيييير غير ذلك ... و كلما زدنا من ذكر صفاته كلما تعرفنا عليه بشكل أكبر. إذاً فالأمر يختلف بشكل كبير جداً عن فكرة الأقانيم ... فالرحيم ليس له دور و خاصية ليست موجودة في الغفور. كما أوردت حضرتك فقلت:


			
				whocares;123575" قال:
			
		

> العلاقة بين أقنومين لشخص الله الواحد الخالق (الآب و الابن) مميزة حيث كل أقنوم له دور و خاصية ليست موجودة في الأقنوم الآخر و بجمعهما تكتمل صورة الله.


فعادل (في مثالي) هو خجول و كريم, فهل هذا يعني أن عادل الخجول له خاصيه ليست موجودة في عادل الكريم؟! كما أنه من غير الوارد (على الإطلاق) أن نرى "عادل الكريم" في نيويورك بينما "عادل الخجول" في لندن! و في نفس الوقت! ... لهذا فإن فكرة الأقانيم في المسيحية, تختلف بشكل كبير عن فكرة أسماء الله الحسنى في الإسلام.



			
				whocares;123575" قال:
			
		

> و سؤالك الأول أعلاه سأله الفريسيين للسيد المسيح، و الجواب يأتي من فمه المبارك: " 41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ، سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: 42«مَا رَأْيُكُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ: ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» أَجَابُوهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ!» 43فَسَأَلَهُمْ: «إِذَنْ، كَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً لَهُ إِذْ يَقُولُ: 44قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ 45فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبَّهُ، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» 46فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ وَلَوْ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، لَمْ يَجْرُؤْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْتَدْرِجَهُ بِأَيِّ سُؤَالٍ." (متى 22)


لم يكن سؤالي كسؤال الفريسيون على الإطلاق ... فأنا سألت:
_إذا كان للإبن نفس القوة التي للأب ... فلماذا يقوم الأب بوضع أعداء إبنه تحت قدمي إبنه ... ألا يستطيع الإبن فعل ذلك بنفسه (فهو له طبيعة لاهوتية)؟_

أما هم فسألوا (أو بالأحرى سألهم المسيح "الذي هو نفسه يسوع") ما رأيهم في المسيح (أي في يسوع نفسه ... بمعنى أنه كأنه يسألهم ما رأيكم في أنا "أرجو أن تصححني إن كنت مخطيء") فيقول: إبن من هو؟ (و كأنه يقول: إبن من أنا؟ ... لأن يسوع هو نفسه المسيح الذي هو نفسه السائل "أم تراني مخطيء؟") ... فأجابوه: إبن داود ... فيسألهم (المسيح): إذن كيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً.......إلخ

و هذا يورد لي سؤال آخر, لماذا يتكلم المسيح عن نفسه بالضمير الغائب (في وقت أنه هو بنفسه يسأل الفريسيين "الذين هم أمامه و هو يتحدث معهم وجهاً لوجه" عن نفسه) فيبدو هنا و كأنه يسألهم عن شخص آخر غير موجود معهم أثناء الحوار.



			
				whocares;123575" قال:
			
		

> ثم سؤالك الثاني:
> 
> أنت كإنسان لك عقل ووجدان، أفلا تخاطب نفسك أحيانا، لإتخاذ قرار أو تعزيز مهمة؟ أنت لست فقط روح بل جسد أيضاً ... و أحيانا تتكلم مع روحك، فليس هذا أمر غريب. و الله يعلمنا بما يخاطب به نفسه،



نعم قد أحدث نفسي بأمر ما ... و لربما رفعت صوتي لدرجه مسموعه لغيري أيضاً!
أما أن أجلس نفسي على يميني!!!!  *هذا ما أريد من حضراتكم شرحه.*



			
				whocares;123575" قال:
			
		

> و تذكـّر أن سلطة الله الآب معطاه بكاملها للإبن لأنه هو الذي سيدين و يحاسب كل الناس في يوم الدين.
> 
> أتمنى أن أكون واضح في إجاباتي. سلام الله معك.



و هذا ما سألت عنه ... إذا كان للإبن نفس سلطة الأب ... فلماذا يضع الأب أعداء إبنه تحت قدميه؟؟ ألا يستطيع الإبن فعل ذلك بنفسه؟
كما أن قولك أن سلطة الأب معطاه بكاملها للإبن ... هل يعني هذا أن هذة السلطة لم تعطى كامله للروح القدس؟ و ما هي الخصائص ((التي أشرت إليها)) التي يتميز بها كل إقنوم عن الآخر و هي ليست موجودة في الإقنومين الأخرين؟

أهم ما في الأمر هو أني أريد من يشرح لي طبيعتي المسيح (الناسوتية و اللاهوتية) و ما هي أوجه الفرق و التطابق بينهما؟

و لك جزيل شكري


----------



## عقلاني (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرحباً بإنارتك الموضوع من جديد*



amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااي أخي عقلاني*
> 
> 
> ...



أهلاً و مرحباً بعودتك من جديد أخي amirfikry, و حمداً لله على إنتهاء العُسرة, أبعدك الله عن كل عسير و يسر لك أمورك.
و أهنيئك على الإشراف ... بالفعل الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب ... و ضعك في هذا القسم يحسب للقائمين على هذا المنتدى. مبروك



> *ولكنني كما أنا *
> *ولن أتغير*[/CENTER]



و مَـن يزعم أن الذهب الخالص يتغير؟!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> *وقل لي ما رأيك أن نعود لنكمل معاً*



هذا ما أريد بكل تأكيد ... فبسم الله نكمل.


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*وأنا في أنتظار لنكمل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي الحبيب عقلاني*




عقلاني قال:


> أهلاً و مرحباً بعودتك من جديد أخي amirfikry, و حمداً لله على إنتهاء العُسرة, أبعدك الله عن كل عسير و يسر لك أمورك.
> و أهنيئك على الإشراف ... بالفعل الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب ... و ضعك في هذا القسم يحسب للقائمين على هذا المنتدى. مبروك
> .


 
*أشكرك أخي عقلاني علي هذه المحبة الكبيرة*
* والثقة الغالية*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> و مَـن يزعم أن الذهب الخالص يتغير؟!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*كلام كبير أوي*
*وعامة*
*بردة شكراً*
*هههههههه*​ 



عقلاني قال:


> هذا ما أريد بكل تأكيد ... فبسم الله نكمل.


 
*هيا يا أخي نكمل*
*وعلي ما أظن أنت تريد أن تعرف ما معني *

*الطبيعة اللاهوتية والطبيعة الناسوتية*
*وما معني أن السيد المسيح له المجد إنسان كامل وإله كامل*
*صح*

*فياليتك يا أخي تتعب قليلاً وتقرأ هذا الرابط*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9112*

*وهذا أيضاً*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7010&page=2*​ 
*فقد يفيدونا في الموضوع*

*وأنا في أنتظار لنكمل*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## whocares (18 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزي عقلاني/

أنا لم أحاول التشبيه بين الأسماء الحسنى و الأقانيم. فالهدف من ورائها كان للتوضيح أن الله يخاطب نفسه، و مهمة و بعض صلاحياته كآب تختلف عنها كإبن، و إلا ما الجدوى من لقبي الآب و الإبن؟ كما أسلفت تحاول أن تعرف 





> " ... فأنا سألت: إذا كان للإبن نفس القوة التي للأب ... فلماذا يقوم الأب بوضع أعداء إبنه تحت قدمي إبنه ... ألا يستطيع الإبن فعل ذلك بنفسه (فهو له طبيعة لاهوتية)؟"


الآية تقول: " 44قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟" 

"الرب قال للرب"، و لا يوجد ذِكـر أن  الآب قال للإبن. و نعم، الإبن يستطيع بمفرده أن "يجلس" فهو ليس بحاجة للأمر في الجلوس إن لم يحتاجه بالصعود من الأرض للسماء وأيضاً يستطيع أن يضع أعداءه تحت قدميه و لكنه يخاطب نفسه فلا فرق، لأن الموضوع المتناول في الآية لا يبحث في كيفية  قدرته بل بنصرة الله على الشيطان و توفير الخلاص للبشر، فلم يشدد النص أن يفرّق بين الآب و الإبن بدليل أن الرب (الله) يقول للرب (نفسه) مما أدى بالفريسيين ألا يعترضوا على التفريق بين الله و المسيح لأن كلاهما نفس الرب المتكلم واحد الجوهر و أقنومين متميزيين، و هذا في الحقيقة يثبت أن الآب و الإبن يستطيعان نفس الشيئ، و هناك آية تثبت ذلك: *" 17إِنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّنِي لأَنِّي أَبْذِلُ حَيَاتِي لِكَيْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. 18لاَ أَحَدَ يَنْتَزِعُ حَيَاتِي مِنِّي، بَلْ أَنَا أَبْذِلُهَا بِاخْتِيَارِي. فَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَبْذِلَهَا وَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ تَلَقَّيْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي."* (يوحنا 10)

فعندما يشاء الله أن يتجسد، فهو آب في السماء و ابن على الأرض و روحٌ يلازم كل فرد في الكون فـي نفس اللحظة، فهو آب بخلقه إبن بكلمته و روح في طبيعته، واحد في الجوهر. 



> و هذا يورد لي سؤال آخر, لماذا يتكلم المسيح عن نفسه بالضمير الغائب (في وقت أنه هو بنفسه يسأل الفريسيين "الذين هم أمامه و هو يتحدث معهم وجهاً لوجه" عن نفسه) فيبدو هنا و كأنه يسألهم عن شخص آخر غير موجود معهم أثناء الحوار.



لأن الفريسيين لديهم نفس العبارة في العهد القديم في مزمور  110 المدون من النبي داود.

عادة لغة الأنترنت صعبة للفهم، فأتمنى أن شرحي كان وافيا.
سلام الله معك.


----------



## عقلاني (18 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااي أخي الحبيب عقلاني*
> 
> 
> ...




عزيزي amirfikry, مهما كبرت الكلمات فإنها تصغر أمام شخص مثلك (و صدقني لا أقول هذا الكلام مجاملةً) فإنسان مثلك لايزال متمسك بآداب الحوار و أدب الخلاف في زمننا هذا هو بالفعل جوهرة نادرة. أشكرك بصدق على هذا الحوار الراقي الذي لولا الله ثم حضرتك لما كان.

أخي الفاضل إسمح لي أن أشرح ما فهمت عن طبيعتي المسيح (الناسوتية و اللاهوتية) حتى أتأكد من حضرتك أني قد فهمتهما كما يجب.

إقنوم الإبن طبيعتة لاهوتية في الأصل, و لم يكتسب الطبيعة الناسوتية إلا بعد ظهور السيد المسيح (أي أن الطبيعة الناسوتية عمرها 2006 سنة فقط ... أما قبل ذلك لم يكن هناك وجوداً للطبيعة الناسوتية) ... و أيضاً كما فهمت من كلامك في الروابط ... أن الطبيعة الناسوتية مستمرة إلى أبد الآبدين ... بمعنى أن الإبن الآن لايزال بطبيعتة الناسوتية, أي أنه لم يعود إلى طبيعتة القديمة (و التي هي لاهوتية فقط) بعد أن عاد إلى السماء! كما أنه لم يفقد طبيعتة اللاهوتية يوماً بل كانت طبيعتة اللاهوتية (ولازالت) دائماً مصاحبه له حتى في وجود الطبيعة الناسوتية ... لذا فإنه الآن لا يزال بطبيعتة الناسوتية بالأضافة لطبيعتة (الأساسية) اللاهوتية.

هل ما فهمته صحيح؟

ثم أرجو من حضرتك أن تقول لي, ما الذي دعا الإبن لإتخاذ طبيعة ناسوتية؟ ... بمعنى ... ما الذي وجده الله لا يمكن تحقيقه بطبيعتة اللاهوتية فرأى أنه من الأفضل أن تكون له طبيعة ناسوتية حتى يحققه؟

و ما هي أوجه الفرق و التشابة بين الطبيعتين الناسوتية وللاهوتية؟

هذا و أرجو من حضرتك أن تشرح لي كيف كلم الأب الإبن و أجلسه على يمينه, فما زلت أريد شرحاً لهذا أيضاً.

و تقبل شكري و فائق إحترامي


----------



## عقلاني (18 نوفمبر 2006)

whocares قال:


> عزيزي عقلاني/
> 
> أنا لم أحاول التشبيه بين الأسماء الحسنى و الأقانيم. فالهدف من ورائها كان للتوضيح أن الله يخاطب نفسه,



عزيزي whocares 
إذا كان قصدك عندما ذكرت الرحيم و الغفور أن توضح لي أن الله يخاطب نفسه!! فأرجو من حضرتك أن توضح لي كيف لذكر هاتين الصفتين أن تثبت ذلك؟! ... فأنا لم أفهم ما تعنيه ... كما أني أعتذر لحضرتك إن كنت قد أسأت فهمك ... و لكني أجبتك على أساس هذا الفهم ... لذا أرجو من حضرتك توضيح قصدك حتى لا يكون هناك أي لبس إن شاء الله.




whocares قال:


> و مهمة و بعض صلاحياته كآب تختلف عنها كإبن، و إلا ما الجدوى من لقبي الآب و الإبن؟



أرجو من حضرتك أن توضح لي ماهي هذة الصلاحيات و المهام المختلفه, و لك جزيل شكري.



whocares قال:


> الآية تقول: " 44قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟"
> 
> "الرب قال للرب"، و لا يوجد ذِكـر أن  الآب قال للإبن.



أعذرني, و لكن ما أفهمه أنا من هذا الكلام هو أن المتحدثين هنا ليسا إقنومين بل هما *ربين* مستقلين!!! و هذا مخالف لما سبق و أن شرحه لي الأستاذ أمير فكري من أن الأقانيم الثلاثة هي عبارة عن رب واحد! أما إن كان الكلام بين الأقانيم فأنا سبق و أن فهمت أن لله 3 أقانيم ((أو ربما أكثر)).
لذا فأني عندما قلت أن الأب يتكلم مع الإبن كان هذا إستناداً إلى أن المتحدث هنا هو إقنوم الأب و يوجه كلامه لإقنوم الإبن ... أما إن كان كما قلت حضرتك بإنه ليس كلاماً بين الأقانيم (الأب و الإبن) فهذا يعطي معنى أن الكلام كان بين *ربين* آخرين!!! و هذا يأخذ حديثنا لمنعطف خطير جداً *و هو وجود أكثر من رب!!! *(أرجو تصحيحي إن كنت قد أخطأت في الفهم ... و أتمنى أن أكون قد أخطأت).




whocares قال:


> و نعم، الإبن يستطيع بمفرده أن "يجلس" فهو ليس بحاجة للأمر في الجلوس إن لم يحتاجه بالصعود من الأرض للسماء وأيضاً يستطيع أن يضع أعداءه تحت قدميه و لكنه يخاطب نفسه فلا فرق، لأن الموضوع المتناول في الآية لا يبحث في كيفية  قدرته بل بنصرة الله على الشيطان و توفير الخلاص للبشر، فلم يشدد النص أن يفرّق بين الآب و الإبن بدليل أن الرب (الله) يقول للرب (نفسه) مما أدى بالفريسيين ألا يعترضوا على التفريق بين الله و المسيح لأن كلاهما نفس الرب المتكلم واحد الجوهر و أقنومين متميزيين، و هذا في الحقيقة يثبت أن الآب و الإبن يستطيعان نفس الشيئ، و هناك آية تثبت ذلك: *" 17إِنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّنِي لأَنِّي أَبْذِلُ حَيَاتِي لِكَيْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. 18لاَ أَحَدَ يَنْتَزِعُ حَيَاتِي مِنِّي، بَلْ أَنَا أَبْذِلُهَا بِاخْتِيَارِي. فَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَبْذِلَهَا وَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ تَلَقَّيْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي."* (يوحنا 10)
> 
> فعندما يشاء الله أن يتجسد، فهو آب في السماء و ابن على الأرض و روحٌ يلازم كل فرد في الكون فـي نفس اللحظة، فهو آب بخلقه إبن بكلمته و روح في طبيعته، واحد في الجوهر.



عزيزي whocares 
قد أفهم أن الله يتكلم مع نفسه هنا ... *و لكن كيف تستطيع إفهامي أن الله أجلس نفسه عن يمين نفسه؟؟!!*
إلا إن كنت تقصد (كما فهمت أعلاه ... و رجوت أن أكون مخطيء) أن هناك *ربين*!! فهذا قد يفسر كيف يجلس الربُ الربَ عن يمينه ... لكن في هذة الحالة لن يكون الله يتحدث مع نفسه هنا! بل هو يتحدث مع الرب الآخر!!!
لذا أرجو من حضرتك التوضيح.




whocares قال:


> لأن الفريسيين لديهم نفس العبارة في العهد القديم في مزمور  110 المدون من النبي داود.



آسف لم أفهم ما تعنيه هنا ... أرجو من حضرتك التوضيح.



whocares قال:


> عادة لغة الأنترنت صعبة للفهم، فأتمنى أن شرحي كان وافيا.
> سلام الله معك.



أوافقك الرأي ... و لذلك لا بد من الإستفسار حتى نصل لفهم جيد لبعضنا البعض.

أشكرك على سعة صدرك ... و سلام الله معك أنت أيضاً.


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الفاضل انت بتقول 
17إِنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّنِي لأَنِّي أَبْذِلُ حَيَاتِي لِكَيْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. 18لاَ أَحَدَ يَنْتَزِعُ حَيَاتِي مِنِّي، بَلْ أَنَا أَبْذِلُهَا بِاخْتِيَارِي. فَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَبْذِلَهَا وَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ تَلَقَّيْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي." 
يعني الاب بيحب الناسوت ولا بيحب نفسه ؟ طالما دا هو دا ليه ما قالش اني احب نفسي البشرية لاني ابذلها باختياري وطالما انه له السلطه ا يستردها او يبذلها معناها ان الان ليه اراده حرة تمام عن ارادة الاب ومنين بعد داكله يرجع يقولهذه الوصية تلقيتها من ابي ؟
لم هما التلاته واحد ليه بيقول اني ليا سلطه ان ابذل نفسي او لا ابذلها وطالما هو بذلها باختياره معني كده ان اللي قام بالفداء هو الابن بارادته الحرة مش بارادة الاب لان الابن قال انه له اراده حرة يبذل او ما يبذلش يبق الابن هو اللي قام بالفداء بقي مش الاب


----------



## Twin (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخي الحبيب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي الحبيب عقلاني*



عقلاني قال:


> عزيزي amirfikry, مهما كبرت الكلمات فإنها تصغر أمام شخص مثلك (و صدقني لا أقول هذا الكلام مجاملةً) فإنسان مثلك لايزال متمسك بآداب الحوار و أدب الخلاف في زمننا هذا هو بالفعل جوهرة نادرة. أشكرك بصدق على هذا الحوار الراقي الذي لولا الله ثم حضرتك لما كان.


 
*أشكرك *
*وبجد من كل قلبي بدعيلك*
*ربنا يباركك ويوفقك في حياتك*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> أخي الفاضل إسمح لي أن أشرح ما فهمت عن طبيعتي المسيح (الناسوتية و اللاهوتية) حتى أتأكد من حضرتك أني قد فهمتهما كما يجب.
> 
> إقنوم الإبن طبيعتة لاهوتية في الأصل, و لم يكتسب الطبيعة الناسوتية إلا بعد ظهور السيد المسيح (أي أن الطبيعة الناسوتية عمرها 2006 سنة فقط ... أما قبل ذلك لم يكن هناك وجوداً للطبيعة الناسوتية) ... و أيضاً كما فهمت من كلامك في الروابط ... أن الطبيعة الناسوتية مستمرة إلى أبد الآبدين ... بمعنى أن الإبن الآن لايزال بطبيعتة الناسوتية, أي أنه لم يعود إلى طبيعتة القديمة (و التي هي لاهوتية فقط) بعد أن عاد إلى السماء! كما أنه لم يفقد طبيعتة اللاهوتية يوماً بل كانت طبيعتة اللاهوتية (ولازالت) دائماً مصاحبه له حتى في وجود الطبيعة الناسوتية ... لذا فإنه الآن لا يزال بطبيعتة الناسوتية بالأضافة لطبيعتة (الأساسية) اللاهوتية.
> 
> هل ما فهمته صحيح؟


 
*صح جداً *​ 


عقلاني قال:


> أرجو من حضرتك أن تقول لي, ما الذي دعا الإبن لإتخاذ طبيعة ناسوتية؟ ... بمعنى ... ما الذي وجده الله لا يمكن تحقيقه بطبيعتة اللاهوتية فرأى أنه من الأفضل أن تكون له طبيعة ناسوتية حتى يحققه؟


 
*أخي الرجاء الأطلاع علي هذا الرابط*
*قد يفيدنا في الحديث*
*المشاركة الرابعة والثامنة عشر فقط*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10815*​


عقلاني قال:


> هذا و أرجو من حضرتك أن تشرح لي كيف كلم الأب الإبن و أجلسه على يمينه, فما زلت أريد شرحاً لهذا أيضاً.


 
*أخي الرجاء الأطلاع علي نفس الرابط السابق*
*ولكن المشاركة الرابعة عشر فقط*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10815​**معلش تعبتك*​ 


عقلاني قال:


> ما هي أوجه الفرق و التشابة بين الطبيعتين الناسوتية وللاهوتية؟


 
*لا يا أخي لايوجد مجال أصلاً للمقارنة*
*فهذه طبيعة بشرية "الناسوتية"  إبن الإنسان ؛إبن داود*
*والأخري طبيعة أللاهيه"اللاهوتية"  إبن الله*​ 
*مِنْ بُولُسَ عَبْدِ يَسُوعَ المَسِيحِ، الرَّسُولِ الْمَدْعُوِّ وَالْمُفْرَزِ لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ، 2 هَذَا الإِنْجِيلِ الَّذِي وَعَدَ اللهُ بِهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ عَلَى أَلْسِنَةِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ فِي الْكُتُبِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، 3 وَهُوَ يَخْتَصُّ بِابْنِهِ الَّذِي جَاءَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنَ النَّاحِيَةِ الْبَشَرِيَّةِ؛ 4 وَمِنْ نَاحِيَةِ رُوحِ الْقَدَاسَةِ، تَبَيَّنَ بِقُوَّةٍ أَنَّهُ ابْنُ اللهِ بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَاتِ. إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ رَبُّنَا 5 الَّذِي بِهِ وَلأَجْلِ اسْمِهِ نِلْنَا نِعْمَةً وَرِسَالَةً لإِطَاعَةِ الإِيمَانِ بَيْنَ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، 6 وَمِنْ بَيْنِهِمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مَدْعُوُّو يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ...*


*فالطبيعة الناسوتية شئ والطبيعة اللاهوتية شئ أخر*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Twin (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> اخي الفاضل انت بتقول
> 17إِنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّنِي لأَنِّي أَبْذِلُ حَيَاتِي لِكَيْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. 18لاَ أَحَدَ يَنْتَزِعُ حَيَاتِي مِنِّي، بَلْ أَنَا أَبْذِلُهَا بِاخْتِيَارِي. فَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَبْذِلَهَا وَلِيَ السُّلْطَةُ أَنْ أَسْتَرِدَّهَا. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ تَلَقَّيْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي."
> يعني الاب بيحب الناسوت ولا بيحب نفسه ؟ طالما دا هو دا ليه ما قالش اني احب نفسي البشرية لاني ابذلها باختياري وطالما انه له السلطه ا يستردها او يبذلها معناها ان الان ليه اراده حرة تمام عن ارادة الاب ومنين بعد داكله يرجع يقولهذه الوصية تلقيتها من ابي ؟
> لم هما التلاته واحد ليه بيقول اني ليا سلطه ان ابذل نفسي او لا ابذلها وطالما هو بذلها باختياره معني كده ان اللي قام بالفداء هو الابن بارادته الحرة مش بارادة الاب لان الابن قال انه له اراده حرة يبذل او ما يبذلش يبق الابن هو اللي قام بالفداء بقي مش الاب


 
*أرجو منك قراءة الموضوع بأكمله أو للتسهيل أقرأ أول عشر مشاركات ستفهم ما تريد*

*وعامة أنا معك يا أخي*
*وتحت أمرك*

*الله يكون معك ومعنا*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ريت ي أمير والله بجد خوانك النصاري هنا يتعلمو منك أدب الحوار وفنونه الجميله اللي أنت بجد بتضرب أروع أمثلها 
أنت نموذج للانسان المتحضر المؤدب ربنا يسعدك *****************
*أشكرك علي كلامك الرقيق "المشرف"*


----------



## obedience (19 نوفمبر 2006)

إلى الأخ عقلاني زادك الله عقلا و بركة و تقوى و هدى.
إلى الأخوة أمير و هوكيرز أزادكا الله أدبا و خلقا حسنا. عندي لكما سؤالين: لماذا لا يقتدي بكما معظم الأعضاء المسيحيين  في هذا المنتدى؟  وهل من الممكن وضع حد لسوء إستعمال الألفاظ 
(أقصد السباب) تجاه الله (إلهنا و إلهكم واحد و ليسا متضادين) و رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> يا ريت ي أمير والله بجد خوانك النصاري هنا يتعلمو منك أدب الحوار وفنونه الجميله اللي أنت بجد بتضرب أروع أمثلها
> أنت نموذج للانسان المتحضر المؤدب ربنا يسعدك *****************
> *أشكرك علي كلامك الرقيق "المشرف"*



مش بس مؤدب وجميل لا وكمان عاقل وبتحب الحق شكرا يا باشا


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*نصلي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااي أخي obedience*



obedience قال:


> إلى الأخ عقلاني زادك الله عقلا و بركة و تقوى و هدى.
> إلى الأخوة أمير و هوكيرز أزادكا الله أدبا و خلقا حسنا.


 
*بالنيابة عن أخوتي*
*أشكرك علي مرورك الجميل*​ 


obedience قال:


> . عندي لكما سؤالين: لماذا لا يقتدي بكما معظم الأعضاء المسيحيين في هذا المنتدى؟ وهل من الممكن وضع حد لسوء إستعمال الألفاظ
> (أقصد السباب) تجاه الله (إلهنا و إلهكم واحد و ليسا متضادين) و رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم؟


 
*أخي *​*أود أن أنبهك لشئ*
*أخي أنت تعلم أن هذا منتدي مسيحي*
*صح*
*وفكرة المنتدي هي توصيل السيد المسيح له المجد للكل*
*بس للعايز يفهم*
*أوك*
*بس المشكلة ال بتخلي بعض الأخوة "الأعضاء من الطرفين" هي الأستفزاز بمعني.....*
*أن ال داخل هذا المنتدي المسيحي وهو غير ذلك*
*المفروض هو داخل يستفسر ويفهم مش داخل لمجرد أن يسير أستفزازات الأخرين*
*فلذالك يظهر الأنفلاط في الألفاظ*
*وأنت تعلم أن لكل فعل رد فعل*
*أنت فهمني*

*والحل هو أن نقتدي كلنا بألاهنا الواحد*
*ولنصلي للكل من أجل.... *
*سلام العالم*
*:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: *​*سلام*


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي elsadawey2*



elsadawey2 قال:


> مش بس مؤدب وجميل لا وكمان عاقل وبتحب الحق شكرا يا باشا


 
*أشكرك من كل قلبي*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## whocares (21 نوفمبر 2006)

أخ عقلاني/

شكرا على الرد. سأحاول الإختصار لعدم التشعب، و شكرا لك على صبرك.



> +++++ إذا كان قصدك عندما ذكرت الرحيم و الغفور أن توضح لي أن الله يخاطب نفسه!! فأرجو من حضرتك أن توضح لي كيف لذكر هاتين الصفتين أن تثبت ذلك؟! ++++++



قصدت أن الرحمة و الغفران، كصفتين ليستا متماثلتين، موجودتان في الله الواحد. فلنقل أن الله الآب هو الرحمة، و الله الإبن هو المغفرة، هذا يعني أن الله واحد و بصفات متميزة و مختلفة و لكنها تُمثل الله الواحد بالرغم من إختلافها أو إرتباطها ببعضها، و كذلك الله يمكن أن يكون آب و ابن.  على أي حال، المهم في ما يلي.



> ++++ أرجو من حضرتك أن توضح لي ماهي هذة الصلاحيات و المهام المختلفه, و لك جزيل شكري.+++++



أبسط الأمثلة أن الآب له صفة الأبوة، فهو كأب صاحب القرار النهائي لمجريات الحياة. هو الملك الذي لديه كل السلطة في السماء و الأرض. و هو كأب لديه ابن، و يعتبر البشر كأبنائه المحتاجين إليه، منا الذي تربى يتيما فهو الآب الحنون المحب دائما و ليس فقط إلـه العبادة التي يستحقها.
الإبن، لديه آب. هو ينفذ و يطيع الآب ليتمم إرادته على الأرضن و مثال الناس على الأرض كي يحتذوا بخطواته ... و كون الله واحد في الآب و الإبن، فهو نفسه، في أقنوم الإبن سيدين الناس وقت الدينونة. و مستحيل أن يعطي الله الدينونة للبشر. 
يقول : " 1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ. وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ هُوَ اللهُ . 2هُوَ كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. 3بِهِ تَكَوَّنَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا تَكَوَّنَ. 4فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ. وَالْحَيَاةُ هَذِهِ كَانَتِ نُورَ النَّاسِ. 5وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظَّلاَمِ، وَالظَّلاَمُ لَمْ يُدْرِكْ النُّورَ ...  14 وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ بَشَراً، وَخَيَّمَ بَيْنَنَا، وَنَحْنُ رَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدَ ابْنٍ وَحِيدٍ عِنْدَ الآبِ، وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِىءٌ بِالنِّعْمَةِ وَالْحَقِّ." (يوحنا 1).

فكيف يكون الكلمة عند الله و هو نفسه الله؟؟ التفسير الوحيد أنه الله الواحد ذا أقنومين ("مجد ابن وحيد عند الآب"، في الآية أعلاه).




> +++++ أعذرني, و لكن ما أفهمه أنا من هذا الكلام هو أن المتحدثين هنا ليسا إقنومين بل هما ربين مستقلين!!! +++++



لا يا أخي الحبيب، لا يوجد ربين. مزمور (الزبور) 110 بلسان النبي داود يقول :" 1قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ». 2يَجْعَلُ الرَّبُّ صِهْيَوْنَ مُنْطَلَقاً لِسُلْطَانِكَ، وَيَقُولُ: «احْكُمْ فِي وَسَطِ أَعْدَائِكَ». 3فِي يَوْمِ مُحَارَبَةِ أَعْدَائِكَ يَتَطَوَّعُ شَعْبُكَ. يَجِيءُ شَبَابُكَ إِلَى التِّلاَلِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ كَالنَّدَى فِي قَلْبِ الْفَجْرِ." 

فعندما واجه السيد المسيح الفريسيين قائلا عن المسيح "ابن من هو"، و قالوا له أنه ابن داود، أي إنسان عادي أو بشر كداود، أجابهم إذاً كيف يدعوه داود (البشري) رباً و هو مجرد إنسان بحسب تفكيركم المغلوط؟ الدليل أن المسيح (الرب المتجسد) هو الله (الرب المستوي على العرش)، فلم يجرؤ أحد أن يجيبه! أما القول أن العبارة تعني أن هناك ربين فهذا خطأ لاهوتي و لغوي. لاهوتي لأن أول وصية من الوصايا العشر " أنا هو الرب إلـهك..." و لغوي.. لأن الآية تقول " قال الرب (بالمفرد) لربي (بالمفرد)" مما يناقض وحدانية الله في إيمان النبي داود لأن "الرب" و رب داود "ربي" هما نفس الإلـه، و لذلك أشار الوحي للنبي بالقول " الرب لربي.."



> +++++ عزيزي whocares قد أفهم أن الله يتكلم مع نفسه هنا ... و لكن كيف تستطيع إفهامي أن الله أجلس نفسه عن يمين نفسه؟؟!!  ... لذا أرجو من حضرتك التوضيح. +++++



فيزيائيا، أنا لا أستطيع أن أكون في المنتصف و اليمين بنفس الموقع و الزمن. و نعلم أن الله يشاهدك و أقرب إليك من الوريد و يراقبني و أقرب إلي من الوريد في نفس المكان و الزمن. فكيف يتم ذلك، عقليا؟ إذا سألت نفسك هذا السؤال (كيف يُمكن لله أن يكون في موقعين و زمانين مختلفين لحظياً)، ستجد نفس الإجابة على سؤالك في كيفية جلوس الله عن يمين نفسه، سواء استطعت أم لم تستطع عقليا الإجابة عليه.
لكنني لا أجادل أن الله أكثر من شخص واحد، بل أن الوصف كما ذكرت الآية كلمتي "الرب لربي" هي مجرد تعبير صريح من داود النبي بالوحي أن وحدانية الله هي ذات أقانيم و إلا لكن النبي داود كافراً، و هذا لم يكن. هناك إفراد و هناك تعددية. الإفراد هو في وحدانية الله فهو لا يحتاج لرب آخر ليكون الله الحي (لذلك لم نقرأ "و قال الله لربي" )، و هو متعدد في أقانيمه و هذا ما يجب علينا أن نعرفه، أنه لماذا تجسد الله؟ و ليس كيف تجسد فهو يستطيع أن يتجسد و أن يكون بروحه المهيمن في قلبك و قلبي مهما فصلنا الإنترنت أو المكان و الزمان، فلا يتعذر عليه أن يكون بجانب نفسه أو بعيد عن نفسه فهذا الكلام لا ينطبق على إلـه الكون اللا محدود. من أجل ذلك – أكــرر- الآية لم تشدد على الكيفية فالله قادر كيفما شاء، بل لمــــاذا تجسد في أقنوم الإبن. وقتها لن يتعذر علـي أن أقبله عقلياً بِأقنومين.  

أتمنى أن يكون شرحي واضحا، و سلام السلام معك.


----------



## whocares (21 نوفمبر 2006)

obedience قال:


> إلى الأخ عقلاني زادك الله عقلا و بركة و تقوى و هدى.
> إلى الأخوة أمير و هوكيرز أزادكا الله أدبا و خلقا حسنا. عندي لكما سؤالين: لماذا لا يقتدي بكما معظم الأعضاء المسيحيين  في هذا المنتدى؟  وهل من الممكن وضع حد لسوء إستعمال الألفاظ
> (أقصد السباب) تجاه الله (إلهنا و إلهكم واحد و ليسا متضادين) و رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم؟



عزيزي أوبيديانس،

كما قال الأخ أمير، أن الاستفزاز يجعلنا (و أنا في السابق) نخرج عن طور اللائق. أفضل شيئ يمكننا فعله أن نتعلم الصبر النابع من المحبة للآخرين و نغفر للآخرين المسيئين إلينا، ليتعلموا الندم حيث الله نفسه يغفر لنا. و كوننا مثال يؤثر إيجاباً في الآخرين، فنتمنى أن يصاب الجميع بعدوى اللياقة الملفوفة بالمحبة. 

سلام.


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

يا سلام لو الروح الحلوه والاخلاق الرياضية دي تدوم علي طول يا جماعه والله العظيم لينا اصحاب مسيحيين ولينا جيران مسيحيين ودي مش شعارات كدابه لتحلية القعده والله والله دا حقيقي اصحابي مسيحيين وجيراني مسيحيين ومافيش بينا غير كل احترام وتقدير وحب احنا ابناء ديانات سماويه يا اخوانا مختلفين اه انما مش متناقضين ولا متعاديين يا جماعه دا ملك الحبشه لما سمع من المسلمين كلامهم وتعاليم الدين وهو كان مسيحي قال وحلف بالله ان الاسلام والمسيحيه يشبهان طاقتين _فتحتين في السقف _منيرتان جنبا الي جنب مصدرهم واحد وهو الرب زي اشعه الشمس اللي بتدخل من فتحتين في السقف الاتنين نور والاتنين دفا وامان والاتنين ربانيين والاتنين مصدرهم واحد وهو الشمس والمسار كمان واحد 
سيبنا ايه لاصحاب الديانات الشاذه الغير سماويه والملحدين والصابئه لما نبقي اتنين اصحاب ديانات الهيه سماويه بنعترف برب واحد وبنسعي للخير والصدق والعدل والرحمة والمساواة ويبقي دا شكلنا بنسب وبنشتم وبنتلفظ يا جماعه 

{لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ قَالُوَاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ} (82) سورة المائدة
وليس بعد كلام الله كلام


----------



## عقلاني (21 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي أخي الحبيب عقلاني*
> 
> 
> ...



أعتذر عن تأخري عن الإجابة, ولكن هذا كان بسبب إنشغالي. و قريباً سأنتقل إلى منطقة أخرى قد لا يكون سهلاً علي فيها الدخول على الإنترنت, ولكني سأحاول بقدر المستطاع أن أكون معكم. فأرجو المعذرة.


شكراً لك أخيamirfikry على الروابط.

سألخص ما فهمته هنا حتى لا يكون هناك أي لبس إن شاء الله.

بالإضافه لما ذكرته هنا:



عقلاني قال:


> إقنوم الإبن طبيعتة لاهوتية في الأصل, و لم يكتسب الطبيعة الناسوتية إلا بعد ظهور السيد المسيح (أي أن الطبيعة الناسوتية عمرها 2006 سنة فقط ... أما قبل ذلك لم يكن هناك وجوداً للطبيعة الناسوتية) ... و أيضاً كما فهمت من كلامك في الروابط ... أن الطبيعة الناسوتية مستمرة إلى أبد الآبدين ... بمعنى أن الإبن الآن لايزال بطبيعتة الناسوتية, أي أنه لم يعود إلى طبيعتة القديمة (و التي هي لاهوتية فقط) بعد أن عاد إلى السماء! كما أنه لم يفقد طبيعتة اللاهوتية يوماً بل كانت طبيعتة اللاهوتية (ولازالت) دائماً مصاحبه له حتى في وجود الطبيعة الناسوتية ... لذا فإنه الآن لا يزال بطبيعتة الناسوتية بالأضافة لطبيعتة (الأساسية) اللاهوتية.



فإن الطبيعة الناسوتية تعني أن الله (إقنوم الإبن) هو إنسان كامل, ولكن هذا الإنسان الكامل هو أيضاً إله كامل (حيث أن الطبيعة اللاهوتية لم تفارقه و هو ناسوت) بمعنى أنه وهو ناسوت كان (و لايزال) قادراً على أن يخلق و يشفي و يعذب ... إلخ. و لم يتخذ الله لنفسه هذة الطبيعة إلا عندما أراد أن يفدي بني البشر من خطيئة أبوهم آدم, أما قبل ذلك فقد كان له طبيعة واحدة هي لاهوتية.

و هنا يخطر ببالي سؤال, كيف يكون إقنوم الإبن لايزال ناسوتاً (أي في جسد بشر) و مع هذا فإنه لا يزال يشكل مع الأب و الروح القدس إله واحد؟ (مع العلم أن الأب و الروح القدس ليس لهم طبائع أخرى غير اللاهوتية "أرجو تصحيحي إن كنت مخطيء"). و لماذا تعدد الطبائع منحصراً فقط على الإبن؟

سأعود قريباً بإذن الله لطرح سؤالي الثاني, و لك مني جزيل الشكر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عقلاني (21 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكرك على أسلوبك الراقي و أشكرك أيضاً على سعة صدرك.



whocares قال:


> أبسط الأمثلة أن الآب له صفة الأبوة، فهو كأب صاحب القرار النهائي لمجريات الحياة. هو الملك الذي لديه كل السلطة في السماء و الأرض. و هو كأب لديه ابن، و يعتبر البشر كأبنائه المحتاجين إليه، منا الذي تربى يتيما فهو الآب الحنون المحب دائما و ليس فقط إلـه العبادة التي يستحقها.
> الإبن، لديه آب. هو ينفذ و يطيع الآب ليتمم إرادته على الأرضن و مثال الناس على الأرض كي يحتذوا بخطواته



هنا أفهم من حضرتك أن الإبن لم يكن إلا منفذاً لأوامر الأب ... فلم يكن هو المتصرف في الأمور بنفسه. و هذا يعني أن ليس له صفات إلاهيه بل هو نفسه له إله يأخذ أوامرة منه (أو لنقل له أب ... المهم أن له سيد يأمرة فيطيع) ... و هذا ينزع عنه حق العبادة و يوجب صرفها لسيده ((الأب)).



whocares قال:


> ... و كون الله واحد في الآب و الإبن، فهو نفسه، في أقنوم الإبن سيدين الناس وقت الدينونة. و مستحيل أن يعطي الله الدينونة للبشر.



إذا كان الإبن يأتمر بأمر الأب ... فهذا ينفي أن يكونا نفس الرب الواحد! فالرب لا يأمرة أحد بل هو مَـن يأمر و لا يؤمر عليه!



whocares قال:


> "مجد ابن وحيد عند الآب".



قد يكون إبن وحيد ... و لكن هل تستطيع أن تؤكد ((جازماً)) أن ليس له "إقنوم" إبنة (لم أقل إبن ... إنما إبنة) أو "إقنوم" زوجة أو "إقنوم" أم...... إلخ.
أرجو أن تعود إلى سؤالي الأول حتى تفهم ما أعنيه.




whocares قال:


> و نعلم أن الله يشاهدك و أقرب إليك من الوريد و يراقبني و أقرب إلي من الوريد في نفس المكان و الزمن. فكيف يتم ذلك، عقليا؟



يتم ذلك بقدرة الله و بعلمه ... بمعنى, أن الله هو أقرب إلي و إليك من الوريد (بل و إلى وريد كل مخلوق) و هو مطلع على كل المخلوقات من الصين إلى أمريكا و قائم بكل أمورهم ... و لكن هذا لا يعني أنه هو بذاته يقف عند وريد كل مخلوق. فالله موجود في السماء ((على العرش إستوى)) أي جالس على العرش ... و هذا الجلوس جلوس يليق بجلالة فلا نشبه و لا نمثل و لا نقارب ... فالله ((ليس كمثله شيء)) و هو لم ينزل على الأرض قط ... بل أرسل لنا رسل مبشرين و منذرين <<< و هذة عقيدة الإسلام.
و مثال بسيط للتوضيح: قد أكون اليوم جراح في أمريكا و أجري عمليه جراحيه لمريض في الصين, فأنا بهذا أقرب إلى المريض من وريده ... و قادر حتى على قتله!! و لكني لست أقرب إليه من وريده بنفسي "فيزيائياً" ولكني بقدرتي و بعلمي أصبحت فعلياً أقرب إليه من وريده.... و لله المثل الأعلى.



whocares قال:


> إذا سألت نفسك هذا السؤال (كيف يُمكن لله أن يكون في موقعين و زمانين مختلفين لحظياً)، ستجد نفس الإجابة على سؤالك في كيفية جلوس الله عن يمين نفسه، سواء استطعت أم لم تستطع عقليا الإجابة عليه.



أعتقد أني بعد أن أوضحت لحضرتك عقيدتي كمسلم (بإسلوب عقلي مبسط) أصبح الدور عليك لتجيب على نفس السؤال الذي طرحته.



whocares قال:


> (كيف يُمكن لله أن يكون في موقعين و زمانين مختلفين لحظياً)



أرجو من حضرتك أن تجيب كما أجبتك أنا (بإسلوب عقلي مبسط).

و تقبل شكري و فائق إحترامي.


----------



## عقلاني (21 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> يا سلام لو الروح الحلوه والاخلاق الرياضية دي تدوم علي طول يا جماعه والله العظيم لينا اصحاب مسيحيين ولينا جيران مسيحيين ودي مش شعارات كدابه لتحلية القعده والله والله دا حقيقي اصحابي مسيحيين وجيراني مسيحيين ومافيش بينا غير كل احترام وتقدير وحب احنا ابناء ديانات سماويه يا اخوانا مختلفين اه انما مش متناقضين ولا متعاديين يا جماعه دا ملك الحبشه لما سمع من المسلمين كلامهم وتعاليم الدين وهو كان مسيحي قال وحلف بالله ان الاسلام والمسيحيه يشبهان طاقتين _فتحتين في السقف _منيرتان جنبا الي جنب مصدرهم واحد وهو الرب زي اشعه الشمس اللي بتدخل من فتحتين في السقف الاتنين نور والاتنين دفا وامان والاتنين ربانيين والاتنين مصدرهم واحد وهو الشمس والمسار كمان واحد
> سيبنا ايه لاصحاب الديانات الشاذه الغير سماويه والملحدين والصابئه لما نبقي اتنين اصحاب ديانات الهيه سماويه بنعترف برب واحد وبنسعي للخير والصدق والعدل والرحمة والمساواة ويبقي دا شكلنا بنسب وبنشتم وبنتلفظ يا جماعه
> 
> {لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ قَالُوَاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ} (82) سورة المائدة
> وليس بعد كلام الله كلام



شكراً لك على هذا الكلام الرائع ... و الذي أتمنى أن نتخذه منهجاً لكلينا (مسلمين و مسيحيين) فليس قصد وجودنا في هذة الدنيا إلا عبادة الله كما يحب أن يعبد هو ... و عمارة الأرض تأتي بعد ذلك.

و من هنا أطلب من الجميع الإخوة المسلمين الموجودين هنا أن يتذكروا تعاليم دينهم الحنيف الذي يأمرهم بعدم التعرض للأديان الأخرى ... لا بالسب و لا بغيرة.


----------



## عقلاني (21 نوفمبر 2006)

whocares قال:


> عزيزي أوبيديانس،
> 
> كما قال الأخ أمير، أن الاستفزاز يجعلنا (و أنا في السابق) نخرج عن طور اللائق. أفضل شيئ يمكننا فعله أن نتعلم الصبر النابع من المحبة للآخرين و نغفر للآخرين المسيئين إلينا، ليتعلموا الندم حيث الله نفسه يغفر لنا. و كوننا مثال يؤثر إيجاباً في الآخرين، فنتمنى أن يصاب الجميع بعدوى اللياقة الملفوفة بالمحبة.
> 
> سلام.



أخي الفاضل whocares 
إستوقفني هنا قولك


> كما قال الأخ أمير، أن الاستفزاز يجعلنا (و أنا في السابق) نخرج عن طور اللائق.



و إسمح لي أن أحيك على قولك هذا ... فالإنسان الذي لا يستكبر عن الإعتراف بالخطأ هو إنسان عظيم دون أدنى شك. أهنيئك على روحك العالية و أتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي أيها الرجل الفاضل.

بالفعل:

 {وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ}

وفقك الله و بارك فيك.


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي عقلاني تحية من كل قلبي لك علي هذا العرض الرائع الجميل السلس المفهوم 
وتحية أخري للأخ الفاضل أخي الفاضل whocares الانسان الجميل المتواضع دمث الخلق وكما تفضلت انت عقلاني بالاشاره الي "وانهم لا يستكبرون " ففعلا صدق رب العزه حين قال عن النصاري   وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ قَالُوَاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ} (82) سورة المائدة


----------



## Twin (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي عقلاني*



			
				عقلاني;127332 قال:
			
		

> أعتذر عن تأخري عن الإجابة, ولكن هذا كان بسبب إنشغالي. و قريباً سأنتقل إلى منطقة أخرى قد لا يكون سهلاً علي فيها الدخول على الإنترنت, ولكني سأحاول بقدر المستطاع أن أكون معكم. فأرجو المعذرة.


 
الله يعينك يا أخي​ 


			
				عقلاني;127332 قال:
			
		

> شكراً لك أخيamirfikry على الروابط.
> 
> سألخص ما فهمته هنا حتى لا يكون هناك أي لبس إن شاء الله.
> 
> ...


 
أخي أنا تأكدت أنك قد فهمت ما أراد الله أن يكشفه لك
الله معك​


			
				عقلاني;127332 قال:
			
		

> و هنا يخطر ببالي سؤال, كيف يكون إقنوم الإبن لايزال ناسوتاً (أي في جسد بشر) و مع هذا فإنه لا يزال يشكل مع الأب و الروح القدس إله واحد؟ (مع العلم أن الأب و الروح القدس ليس لهم طبائع أخرى غير اللاهوتية "أرجو تصحيحي إن كنت مخطيء"). و لماذا تعدد الطبائع منحصراً فقط على الإبن؟


 
أرجو منك التوضيح​ 
وخاصة في...........​


			
				عقلاني;127332 قال:
			
		

> و لماذا تعدد الطبائع منحصراً فقط على الإبن؟


 



			
				عقلاني;127332 قال:
			
		

> سأعود قريباً بإذن الله لطرح سؤالي الثاني, و لك مني جزيل الشكر


*منتظرك أخي*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## عقلاني (22 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *أرجو منك التوضيح​*
> 
> *وخاصة في...........*​
> 
> ...


*

أهلاً بك أخي amirfikry, و أشكرك على تفهمك إنشغالي.

عنيت بقولي
و لماذا تعدد الطبائع منحصراً فقط على الإبن؟
أي لماذا ليس لإقنوم الأب أو الروح القدس طبيعة ناسوتية. (هذا إذا لم يكن لهم طبيعة ناسوتية ... أما إذا كان فتجاهل سؤالي هذا) ... و إذا لم يكن لهم طبيعة ناسوتية ... فكيف يكون "جزءً فقط" من الله لا يزال ناسوتاً (بإعتبار أن إقنوم الإبن ليس إلا جزء من الله ... فهناك إقنومين آخرين مساويين لإقنوم الإبن ... فالإبن هو الكلمة أو العقل ... و الأب هو الجسد ... و الروح القدس هو الروح) ... (و كما فهمت) أن الإبن لا يزال ناسوتاً و لم يتخلى عن هذة الطبيعة بعد عودته إلى السماء ... فكيف لا يزال مندمجاً مع إقنومين الأب و الروح القدس في الإله الواحد ... و إن كانوا مندمجين فهذا يعني أن الأبن الآن أصبح هو الجسد و ليس الأب. ... أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت سؤالي.

و ما هو دور الأب الآن؟ إن كان الإبن أصبح هو الجسد و الكلمة في نفس الوقت؟

و لزيادة التوضيح:-

قبل أن يكتسب الإبن الطبيعة الناسوتية كان له طبيعة لاهوتية فقط ... و كذلك كان الحال في بقية الأقانيم ... ولكن بعد عودتة من الأرض ... فإنه لا يزال ناسوتاً (و لاهوتاً في نفس الوقت) فكيف يكون جزء من الله الواحد؟ ... فهو إنفصل عن الأب و الروح بنزوله إلى الأرض ... و عندما عاد إلى السماء كيف إندمج مع الإقنومين ... و هو يحمل طبيعة مغايرة لطبيعتهم اللاهوتية "فقط"؟



سأعود قريباً بإذن الله لطرح سؤالي الثاني, و لك مني جزيل الشكر
إن كل ما أرغب به من طرح هذة الأسئلة هو الفهم أولاً قبل طرح السؤال "الحقيقي" الذي يمنعني عن المسيحيه ... حيث أني إن وجدت فهمي أساساً خاطيء, فلا داعي لطرح السؤال من الأساس.*


----------



## whocares (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ الحبيب عقلاني،

أتمنى أن كل شيء معك على ما يهدف.



> هنا أفهم من حضرتك أن الإبن لم يكن إلا منفذاً لأوامر الأب ... فلم يكن هو المتصرف في الأمور بنفسه. و هذا يعني أن ليس له صفات إلاهيه بل هو نفسه له إله يأخذ أوامرة منه (أو لنقل له أب ... المهم أن له سيد يأمرة فيطيع) ... و هذا ينزع عنه حق العبادة و يوجب صرفها لسيده ((الأب)).



أنا لم أُشِر للإبن أنه ليست له صفات إلـهية لأنه بتوضيحي هو الله الواحد، فالآب يفكر و يقرر و الإبن ينفذ ما يسمعه، يشعره، و يفكر به الآب في نفس شخص الله، و لكن ليتسنى لله تنفيذ فكره، قام بالتفكير و الإقرار (كآب) و تم التنفيذ و الطاعة (بالإبن) ... فالإنسان منا، مثلا، و إن أراد أن يأمر نفسه بشيء، فأنه يُلزم بضبط نفسه و يطبّق ما أمره عقله به. هذا الشرح تم في أقنومي الآب (المُقرر) و الإبن (المُنفذ) في ذات الله الواحد. حكومة الله (1) تشريعية (2) تنفيذية و (3) قضائية.



> إذا كان الإبن يأتمر بأمر الأب ... فهذا ينفي أن يكونا نفس الرب الواحد! فالرب لا يأمرة أحد بل هو مَـن يأمر و لا يؤمر عليه!



أكيد،  كلامك صحيح. و كما أسلفت أنا سابقا، الإبن ليس مستقل بفكره عن الآب. فالآب يفكر/يشعر و يقرر، و الإبن (الناسوت) ينفذ بالجسد على الأرض في فلسطين. و الآية التالية خير مثال: " فَأَخَذَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ». 42وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا يَسُوعَ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، الَّذِي نَعْرِفُ نَحْنُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ، فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ: إِنِّي نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟» 43فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَتَذَمَّرُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ! 44لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ إِلاَّ إِذَا اجْتَذَبَهُ الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. 45جَاءَ فِي كُتُبِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ: سَيَتَعَلَّمُ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ اللهِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ الآبَ وَيَتَعَلَّمُ مِنْهُ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ. 46وَلَيْسَ مَعْنَى هَذَا أَنَّ أَحَداً رَأَى الآبَ: فَمَا رَآهُ إِلاَّ الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَ اللهِ. هُوَ وَحْدَهُ رَأَى الآبَ. 47الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. 48أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. 49أَكَلَ أَبَاؤُكُمُ الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ ثُمَّ مَاتُوا، 50وَلكِنْ هَا هُنَا الْخُبْزُ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لِيَأْكُلَ مِنْهُ الإِنْسَانُ فَلاَ يَمُوتُ. 51أَنَا الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أُقَدِّمُهُ أَنَا، هُوَ جَسَدِي، أَبْذُلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنْ يَحْيَا الْعَالَمُ».
52فَأَثَارَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمُ جِدَالاً عَنِيفاً بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ، وَتَسَاءَلُوا: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ هَذَا أَنْ يُعْطِيَنَا جَسَدَهُ لِنَأْكُلَهُ؟» 53فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِذَا لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ فَلاَ حَيَاةَ لَكُمْ فِي دَاخِلِكُمْ. 54مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَ بْ دَمِي، فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ، 55لأَنَّ جَسَدِي هُوَ الطَّعَامُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ، وَدَمِي هُوَ الشَّرَابُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ. 56وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَأْكُلُ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبُ دَمِي، يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ. 57وَكَمَا أَنِّي أَحْيَا بِالآبِ الْحَيِّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي، فَكَذلِكَ يَحْيَا بِي مَنْ يَأْكُلُنِي. 58هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَهُوَ لَيْسَ كَالْمَنِّ الَّذِي أَكَلَهُ أَبَاؤُكُمْ ثُمَّ مَاتُوا. فَالَّذِي يَأْكُلُ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ». (يوحنا 7)


مستحيل أن يقيم أي نبي الأموات و قت الدينونة، مما يبرهن على ألوهيته، و الذي ينفذ حكم الله القاضي (الآب) هو (الإبن).



> قد يكون إبن وحيد ... و لكن هل تستطيع أن تؤكد ((جازماً)) أن ليس له "إقنوم" إبنة (لم أقل إبن ... إنما إبنة) أو "إقنوم" زوجة أو "إقنوم" أم...... إلخ. أرجو أن تعود إلى سؤالي الأول حتى تفهم ما أعنيه.




لا يوجد أقنوم ابنة أو أم لسببين:
(1) لم يرد ذكره؛ (2) الآية لم تبحث في جنس الأقنوم بل بهدفها و انتسابها لله، فلم يُذكر "ابن و حيد عند الأم."



> يتم ذلك بقدرة الله و بعلمه ... بمعنى, أن الله هو أقرب إلي و إليك من الوريد (بل و إلى وريد كل مخلوق) و هو مطلع على كل المخلوقات من الصين إلى أمريكا و قائم بكل أمورهم ... و لكن هذا لا يعني أنه هو بذاته يقف عند وريد كل مخلوق. فالله موجود في السماء ((على العرش إستوى)) أي جالس على العرش ... و هذا الجلوس جلوس يليق بجلالة فلا نشبه و لا نمثل و لا نقارب ... فالله ((ليس كمثله شيء)) و هو لم ينزل على الأرض قط ... بل أرسل لنا رسل مبشرين و منذرين <<< و هذة عقيدة الإسلام.



نعم، أقرب إليك من الوريد تعني أن الله عالم بكل صغيرة و كبيرة مع كل إنسان، من أوردة و شرايين إلى مجرات و أكوان. و أما قضية نزوله فكما ذكرت لك، أن الكتاب المقدس يوضح هدف نزوله و صعوده و وجوده مع كل إنسان و شيء في الكون في نفس المكان و الزمان. فقضية التجسد لم يكن مغزاها التبشير و التنذير فقط، بل ما يوضحه لنا الكتاب في الآية أعلاه المقتبسة من الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا، و التي تبين أن الحياة الأبدية تمنح لمن يأكلون جسد المسيح و يشربون دمه لأنه (الإبن) هو نفسه الخبز النازل من السماء من عند الآب، فيدمج سبب نزوله مع حتمية وجود وحدانيته بأقنومي الآب و الإبن.

عسى الله أن يرينا طريقه المبين. و حفظك الله بمحبته.


----------



## عقلاني (25 نوفمبر 2006)

أهلاً بك أخي whocares و شكراً لك على ردك,




whocares قال:


> أنا لم أُشِر للإبن أنه ليست له صفات إلـهية لأنه بتوضيحي هو الله الواحد، فالآب يفكر و يقرر و الإبن ينفذ ما يسمعه، يشعره، و يفكر به الآب في نفس شخص الله، و لكن ليتسنى لله تنفيذ فكره، قام بالتفكير و الإقرار (كآب) و تم التنفيذ و الطاعة (بالإبن) ... فالإنسان منا، مثلا، و إن أراد أن يأمر نفسه بشيء، فأنه يُلزم بضبط نفسه و يطبّق ما أمره عقله به. هذا الشرح تم في أقنومي الآب (المُقرر) و الإبن (المُنفذ) في ذات الله الواحد. حكومة الله (1) تشريعية (2) تنفيذية و (3) قضائية.



و لكن كلامك هذا يغير ما قد قيل لي من قبل أن الأب هو الجسد و الإبن هو العقل "أو الكلمة" و الروح القدس هو الروح. فبهذا أصبح الأب هو العقل والإبن هو الجسد!



whocares قال:


> أكيد،  كلامك صحيح. و كما أسلفت أنا سابقا، الإبن ليس مستقل بفكره عن الآب. فالآب يفكر/يشعر و يقرر، و الإبن (الناسوت) ينفذ بالجسد على الأرض في فلسطين.



*إذا كان الإبن (الناسوت) ينفذ أوامر الأب على الأرض. فما وظيفة (اللاهوت) في هذا الوقت؟*


whocares قال:


> هُوَ وَحْدَهُ رَأَى الآبَ.



ألم يره الروح القدس؟! فهو أيضأ "أقنوم" من "أقانيم" الله! ثم كيف يرون بعضهم و هم نفس الإله الواحد؟!



whocares قال:


> لا يوجد أقنوم ابنة أو أم لسببين:
> (1) لم يرد ذكره؛ (2) الآية لم تبحث في جنس الأقنوم بل بهدفها و انتسابها لله، فلم يُذكر "ابن و حيد عند الأم."



*لا يوجد أقنوم ابنة أو أم لسببين:*

تقول حضرتك عن السبب الأول أنه:

(1)*لم يرد ذكره؛*
و أقول لك أنا ... أنه كذلك لم يرد ذكر الأقانيم (محددة بثلاثة) قبل ميلاد المسيح. بل كان الكلام بصيغة الجمع فقط! فكيف تستطيع أن تثبت أنها 3 فقط فلربما لم يذكر لك الرابع أو الخامس ... إلخ ... حتى الآن؟!

ثم تقول حضرتك عن السبب الثاني أنه:

(2)*الآية لم تبحث في جنس الأقنوم بل بهدفها و انتسابها لله، فلم يُذكر "ابن و حيد عند الأم.*"
ربما لأن الآية تتحدث في الأصل عن "كلمة الله" ولكنها لم تتحدث عن "نظرة الله" أو "يد الله" فكيف تستطيع أن تنفي أن يكون لله أقانيم أخرى لم يطلعك عليها بعد؟؟!! ... تماماً كما أنه لم يطلع الناس على أقانيمه الثلاث ((بصراحة و وضوح)) قبل ميلاد المسيح؟

أرجو من حضرتك أن تعود لسؤالي الأول لتفهم ما أعنيه بشكل أوضح.




whocares قال:


> نعم، أقرب إليك من الوريد تعني أن الله عالم بكل صغيرة و كبيرة مع كل إنسان، من أوردة و شرايين إلى مجرات و أكوان. و أما قضية نزوله فكما ذكرت لك، أن الكتاب المقدس يوضح هدف نزوله و صعوده و وجوده مع كل إنسان و شيء في الكون في نفس المكان و الزمان. فقضية التجسد لم يكن مغزاها التبشير و التنذير فقط، بل ما يوضحه لنا الكتاب في الآية أعلاه المقتبسة من الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا، و التي تبين أن الحياة الأبدية تمنح لمن يأكلون جسد المسيح و يشربون دمه لأنه (الإبن) هو نفسه الخبز النازل من السماء من عند الآب، فيدمج سبب نزوله مع حتمية وجود وحدانيته بأقنومي الآب و الإبن.



أخي الفاضل whocares
لقد أثار كلامك هذا لدي تساؤلات جديدة ولكن إسمح لي أن أتجاهلها "مؤقتاً" ليس لسبب إلا أني لا أريد تشتيت الموضوع بل أريد تركيزه نحو السؤال الثاني الذي سأطرحه قريباً.




whocares قال:


> عسى الله أن يرينا طريقه المبين. و حفظك الله بمحبته.



آمين, و يحفظك أنت أيضاً

 لك جزيل شكري


----------



## elsadawey2 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

لا تنسي اخي whocares ان الكتاب المقدس اشار الي ان موسي كلم الله كما يكلم الصاحب صاحبه فعلي ماذا يدل ذلك الا يدل علي ان موسي راي الله ايضا فكيف اذن يقول الرب ان لا احد رأي الرب الا بن الانسان 
وان كان ذلك صحيح وانه رأي الأب فكما سال أخي عقلاني كيف يري الرب نفسه ؟


----------



## whocares (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الرد أخ عقلاني،

بعد أن كتبت ردود لتساؤلاتك في المدخلة السابقة، قررت إلغاءها لأنني و جدت أن هناك شيئ أساسي مشترك في إجاباتي على أسئلتك يجب توضيحه لك بتفسير للمعاني إلى جانب الرد بالتفاصيل، لأن أسئلتك نابعة من عدم دراية و علم لصُلب المفاهيم و المفردات و المباديء الكتابية، و أنا أحترم أسئلتك فلا تزعل من كلامي هذا. و أنا أستند بأجوبتي لأول تساؤلاتك في أول مدخلة في هذا الموضوع في هذا القسم.


الله واحد ... و "الثالوث" لم يرد ذكره بنفس الكلمة و لكن تم إعطائه هذا المصطلح. الله له عدة صفات و لا يمكن حصر هذا الله الواحد في عقل الإنسان و إلا أصبح الله من إختراع البشر. في الكتاب المقدس قال السيد المسيح في متى 28: 19 أن يذهب تلاميذه إلى أقاصي الأرض مبشرين و معمدين (مؤسسين) الناس باسم "الآب، الإبن، الروح القدس" و لاحظ قوله "باسم" و ليس بأسماء، إشارة منه إلى وحدانية الإسم (الشخص) و تعددية  الصور، الأقانيم، أو الأوجه. لتسهيل هذه المفاهيم، أوضح بمثال.

الماء 2 ذرة هيدروجين و ذرة أكسجين. له تركيب داخلي واحـــــد، و 3 أشكال (أقانيم) مختلفة: الصلب، السائل و الغازي. و حاشا تشبيه الله بمخلوقاته، و لكنه –بالمثال- يمتلك نفس هذه الطبيعة الداخلية فهو واحد التركيب، و له 3 أشكال مختلفة فله صورة الآب، و صورة الإبن و صورة الروح القدس. فالماء الغازي لم يفقد هويته كماء. و السائل و الصلب أيضاً، و لكن كل واحد يمتلك أقنوم مختلف.

أخي عقلاني، أحيانا، علينا أن نسأل و لكن من واجبنا أن نفكر أيضا. ففكر معي و وسع أفق فكرك...
 إذا شاء الله القدير أن يتجسد لغرض ما، فما هي الألقاب التي ستليق بشأنه من غير أن تقلل من قدرته و علمه و حضوره؟ ما هي المسميات الحقيقية و اللائقة به إن أراد التجسد؟


" 16وَأَمَّا التَّلاَمِيذُ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ، فَذَهَبُوا إِلَى مِنْطَقَةِ الْجَلِيلِ، إِلَى الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي عَيَّنَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ. 17فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ، سَجَدُوا لَهُ. وَلَكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ شَكُّوا، 18فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِليَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ. 19فَاذْهَبُوا إِذَنْ، وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ، وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ؛ 20وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوا بِكُلِّ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْتِهَاءِ الزَّمَانِ!" (متى 28).

(1) الآب المشرع (2) الإبن المنفذ (3) الحي بالروح القدس 



> (1)لم يرد ذكره؛ و أقول لك أنا ... أنه كذلك لم يرد ذكر الأقانيم (محددة بثلاثة) قبل ميلاد المسيح. بل كان الكلام بصيغة الجمع فقط! فكيف تستطيع أن تثبت أنها 3 فقط فلربما لم يذكر لك الرابع أو الخامس ... إلخ ... حتى الآن؟!    ثم تقول حضرتك عن السبب الثاني أنه:
> (2)الآية لم تبحث في جنس الأقنوم بل بهدفها و انتسابها لله، فلم يُذكر "ابن و حيد عند الأم."
> ربما لأن الآية تتحدث في الأصل عن "كلمة الله" ولكنها لم تتحدث عن "نظرة الله" أو "يد الله" فكيف تستطيع أن تنفي أن يكون لله أقانيم أخرى لم يطلعك عليها بعد؟؟!! ... تماماً كما أنه لم يطلع الناس على أقانيمه الثلاث ((بصراحة و وضوح)) قبل ميلاد المسيح؟



سفر الأمثال 30 مكتوب قبل تجسد الإبن، و يقول: " 2إِنَّنِي أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ بَلاَدَةً، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَهْمُ إِنْسَانٍ. 3لَمْ أَتَلَقَّنِ الْحِكْمَةَ، وَلاَ أَمْلِكُ مَعْرِفَةَ الْقُدُّوسِ. 4مَنِ ارْتَقَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ هَبَطَ مِنْهَا؟ وَمَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ فِي حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ فِي ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ أَرْسَى جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ؟ أَخْبِرْنِي إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ."

و الزبور يشهد أيضا بقوله: " 10قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَااللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. 11لاَ تَطْرُدْنِي مِنْ حَضْرَتِكَ، وَلاَ تَنْزِعْ مِنِّي رُوحَكَ القُدُّوسَ." (مزمور 51).


أخ الحبيب، الثالوث هو إشارة لما أراده الله للبشر بقوله في سفر الأمثال و المزمور أعلاه و أزادها وضوحاً قول المسيح في متى 28 :19.  يريد الله أن يعلم البشر بإسمه الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس من أجل أن ينقذ الناس من الهلاك و ليس فقط ليعلمهم أن له 3 أقانيم يفتخر بهم و لن يصمد الكون من غير ذكرهم الحرفي. أنت تتحدث و تجادل في نقطة ليس لها أي صلة بهدف التجسد بالرغم من أنه 50% من واقع وجود الإبن.

 ما الذي تحاول إثباته أو دحضه في الثالوث لكي أرد على تساؤلك الحقيقي؟


----------



## whocares (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> لا تنسي اخي whocares ان الكتاب المقدس اشار الي ان موسي كلم الله كما يكلم الصاحب صاحبه فعلي ماذا يدل ذلك الا يدل علي ان موسي راي الله ايضا فكيف اذن يقول الرب ان لا احد رأي الرب الا بن الانسان
> وان كان ذلك صحيح وانه رأي الأب فكما سال أخي عقلاني كيف يري الرب نفسه ؟



عزيزي السعداوي/

أنا أكلم الله في أثناء الصلاة ، فهذا لا يعني أنني أراه، و الكتاب لا يذكر أن موسى رآه.

كيف يرى الرب نفسه؟ ألا نرى نحن أنفسنا بالمرآة؟

الآية تقول: " وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ الآبَ وَيَتَعَلَّمُ مِنْهُ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ. 46وَلَيْسَ مَعْنَى هَذَا أَنَّ أَحَداً رَأَى الآبَ: فَمَا رَآهُ إِلاَّ الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَ اللهِ. هُوَ وَحْدَهُ رَأَى الآبَ."

كلام السيد المسيح واضح و تفسيره ... ليس بمجرد أنكم إن سمعتم و تعلمتم من الآب يعني أنكم رأيتموه لأن هذا شيء يتميز به الله وحده، و أنا وحدي (الابن) أرى و أكون مع نفسي (الآب) دائما. لذلك قال في بداية الجملة "أن من يسمع و يتعلم من الآب يأتي له."

و الآية في يوحنا 1 تقول :" 18مَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ رَأَى اللهَ قَطُّ. وَلَكِنَّ الابْنَ الْوَحِيدَ، الَّذِي فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ، هُوَ الَّذِي كَشَفَ عَنْهُ." و تفسيريا هي مرتبطة بما قبلها و بعدها. أي الله المتجسد قد خبّر أو كشف عن الله التي لم تراه عين من قبل، لأن " الْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ بَشَراً، وَخَيَّمَ بَيْنَنَا، وَنَحْنُ رَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدَ ابْنٍ وَحِيدٍ عِنْدَ الآبِ، وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِىءٌ بِالنِّعْمَةِ وَالْحَقِّ. 15شَهِدَ لَهُ يُوحَنَّا فَهَتَفَ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الآتِيَ بَعْدِي مُتَقَدِّمٌ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلَ أَنْ أُوْجَدَ». 16فَمِنِ امْتِلاَئِهِ أَخَذْنَا جَمِيعُنَا وَنِلْنَا نِعْمَةً عَلَى نِعْمَةٍ، 17لأَنَّ الشَّرِيعَةَ أُعْطِيَتْ عَلَى يَدِ مُوسَى، أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَقَدْ تَوَاجَدَا بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ." 

أتمنى أيفاء الجواب.


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ان كان ما تقوله صحيح فمتي راي المسيح الرب ؟ ولما تقولون ان الرب المتجسد رأي الرب اللاهوتي والرب المتجسد ناسوتي واللاهوتي في السماء ثم بعد ذلك كله من تفسيرات حول اقانيم الرب لتعودوا وتقولوا ان الناسوت ابننا للرب فهل هو اقنوم ام ناسوت ام ابن ؟


----------



## عقلاني (28 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكرك على ردك و على سعة صدرك



whocares قال:


> لأن أسئلتك نابعة من عدم دراية و علم لصُلب المفاهيم و المفردات و المباديء الكتابية، و أنا أحترم أسئلتك فلا تزعل من كلامي هذا.



لن أزعل, بل على العكس تماماً, فما طرحت أسئلتي لحضراتكم إلا لأفهم ما لا أفهمه (أو لأدري عن ما لا أدري عنه). فتفضل بشرح و توضيح ما تريد لأني بالفعل ما دخلت هنا إلا لأجد هذا الشرح و الإيضاح و لك كل شكري على هذا. و أشكر لك إحترام أسئلتي, فهذا إن دل على شيء فإنه يدل على أدب حوارك بارك الله فيك.



whocares قال:


> في الكتاب المقدس قال السيد المسيح في متى 28: 19 أن يذهب تلاميذه إلى أقاصي الأرض مبشرين و معمدين (مؤسسين) الناس باسم "الآب، الإبن، الروح القدس" و لاحظ قوله "باسم" و ليس بأسماء، إشارة منه إلى وحدانية الإسم (الشخص) و تعددية  الصور، الأقانيم، أو الأوجه.



حسناً ... لنفترض أني و إثنين من أصدقائي تخرجنا من الجامعة, و أقمنا حفلة بهذة المناسبة, و طبعنا كروت دعوة كتبنا فيها:

بإسم عادل و رامي و خالد, نوجه لحضراتكم هذة الدعوة لحضور حفل تخرجنا يوم الثلاثاء الموافق .... إلخ.

أو ربما نكتبها على هذة الصيغة:

بإسم الخريجين ....إلخ

فهل يعني هذا أن عادل و رامي و خالد (أو كل الخريجين) هم واحد؟!!




whocares قال:


> لتسهيل هذه المفاهيم، أوضح بمثال.
> 
> الماء 2 ذرة هيدروجين و ذرة أكسجين. له تركيب داخلي واحـــــد، و 3 أشكال (أقانيم) مختلفة: الصلب، السائل و الغازي. و حاشا تشبيه الله بمخلوقاته، و لكنه –بالمثال- يمتلك نفس هذه الطبيعة الداخلية فهو واحد التركيب، و له 3 أشكال مختلفة فله صورة الآب، و صورة الإبن و صورة الروح القدس. فالماء الغازي لم يفقد هويته كماء. و السائل و الصلب أيضاً، و لكن كل واحد يمتلك أقنوم مختلف.



ممتاز ... إسمح لي أن أستخدم نفس مثالك لأوضح فكرتي لحضرتك (أعني فكرة سؤالي الأول).

نعم للماء 3 ذرات ... ذرتي هيدروجين و ذرة أكسجين ... *لكن ليس له 3 أشكال (أقانيم) مختلفة *... *بل إن للماء 4 أشكال (أقانيم) مختلفة *(بل أن هناك من علماء الفيزياء من يؤمن بوجود 5 أشكال (أقانيم) مختلفة للماء ... أو ربما أكثر!!). فقد إكتشف العلماء *"حديثاً"* أن هناك حالة جديدة للمادة تدعى بالبلازما (ليس لهذة الحالة علاقة ببلازما الدم ... بل هو شكل من أشكال المادة موجود في الفضاء و أكتشف حديثاً). و عندما يصبح الماء بلازما *فهو أيضاً لم يفقد طبيعته كماء!*

فبنفس المنطق (و المثال) ... كيف تستطيع أن تجزم أن ليس لله شكل (إقنوم) رابع لم يطلعك عليه بعد؟!
فالعلماء (قبل إكتشاف البلازما) لم يكونوا ليؤمنوا *((على الإطلاق))* بوجود حالة جديدة للمادة غير الصلبة و السائلة و الغازية! لكنهم اليوم يؤمنون بذلك!!! بل إن إيمانهم اليوم بهذا, كشف لهم عن تخلف و محدودية تفكيرهم في السابق!! ... أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت وجهة نظري لحضرتك.




whocares قال:


> أخي عقلاني، أحيانا، علينا أن نسأل و لكن من واجبنا أن نفكر أيضا. ففكر معي و وسع أفق فكرك...
> إذا شاء الله القدير أن يتجسد لغرض ما، فما هي الألقاب التي ستليق بشأنه من غير أن تقلل من قدرته و علمه و حضوره؟ ما هي المسميات الحقيقية و اللائقة به إن أراد التجسد؟



نزولاً عند طلب حضرتك بتوسيع أفق فكري (و أرجو من حضرتك أن تقوم بمثل ما دعوتني إليه فتقرأ ما أكتبه هنا بتفكير عميق) فإني أجيب على سؤال حضرتك بطرح جزء من سؤالي الثاني (مع أني لم أتلقى الإجابات الكافية التي تؤهلني لطرحه ... و لكني سأطرحه لضيق وقتي و إقتراب إبتعادي عن الإنترنت).



whocares قال:


> إذا شاء الله القدير أن يتجسد لغرض ما، فما هي الألقاب التي ستليق بشأنه من غير أن تقلل من قدرته و علمه و حضوره؟ ما هي المسميات الحقيقية و اللائقة به إن أراد التجسد؟



*ما الذي يمنع الله أن يتجسد في صورة كتاب مقروء لبني البشر ... كتاب يحتوي علم الله ... و يأتي هذا الكتاب بالمعجزات الإلهية ... كأن يكون كتاب ناطق! و يشفي المرضى إذا لمسوه أو قرأوه! بل و يحيي الموتى إذا وضع عليهم أو قريء عليهم!! (ألم تكن هذة معجزات السيد المسيح؟!). فكيف يستطيع أن يجزم أي إنسان أن الإبن لن يعود إلى الأرض في هذة الصورة؟ فالإبن هو "عقل" الله و "كلمتة" ... أي علمه. فلربما أردا الله (بعد فترة ما) أن يطلع البشر على عظمة و وسع علمه ... فأي طريقة لفعل هذا أفضل من كتاب ناطق, له معجزات إلاهية؟؟!!*



whocares قال:


> " 16وَأَمَّا التَّلاَمِيذُ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ، فَذَهَبُوا إِلَى مِنْطَقَةِ الْجَلِيلِ، إِلَى الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي عَيَّنَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ. 17فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ، سَجَدُوا لَهُ. وَلَكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ شَكُّوا، 18فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِليَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ. 19فَاذْهَبُوا إِذَنْ، وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ، وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ؛ 20وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوا بِكُلِّ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْتِهَاءِ الزَّمَانِ!" (متى 28).
> 
> (1) الآب المشرع (2) الإبن المنفذ (3) الحي بالروح القدس



لتكون مشرع و منفذ لا بد من وجود الروح ... و أنا أفهم هذا ... و لكن هناك شيء أخر نسيته و هو ... الإطلاع ... فالمشرع المنفذ صاحب الروح ... لابد أن يكون مطلع ... فأين إقنوم الإطلاع؟ (أو لنقل نظرة الله).
و الأمثلة تطول!



whocares قال:


> ما الذي تحاول إثباته أو دحضه في الثالوث لكي أرد على تساؤلك الحقيقي؟



قد طرحته في الأعلى ... و قصدت به أن أقول ... أن ليس هناك ما ينفي أن يكون لله طبائع أخرى غير الناسوتية و اللاهوتية ... فلربما عاد إلينا في كتاب مقروء!! ... أو لنقل ربما عاد إلينا الإبن و لكن بطبيعة جديدة لم يكن يمتلكها من قبل (مهما تكن هذة الطبيعة ... و لكني أتفق معك في أنها لابد أن تكون تليق بجلال الله) ... و يكسبها لنفسه عندما يرى أن هناك حاجه إليها ((تماماً كما أنه لم يكن ناسوتاً من قبل 2006 سنة ثم أصبح ناسوتا بعد ذلكً)).

فهل هذا ممكن؟! إن أجبت بالنفي فأرجو من حضرتك إيراد الأدلة و البراهيين على هذا النفي.




whocares قال:


> كيف يرى الرب نفسه؟ ألا نرى نحن أنفسنا بالمرآة؟
> 
> الآية تقول: " وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ الآبَ وَيَتَعَلَّمُ مِنْهُ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ. 46وَلَيْسَ مَعْنَى هَذَا أَنَّ أَحَداً رَأَى الآبَ: فَمَا رَآهُ إِلاَّ الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَ اللهِ. هُوَ وَحْدَهُ رَأَى الآبَ."
> 
> ...




قد أرى وجهي في المرآة ... و لكن ... كيف أرى كلمتي في المرآة؟؟!!
ثم أني أرى في تشبيهك هذا ما يسيء لجلال الله ... فالله أعظم من أن يقف أمام المرآة! (هذا مجرد رأي شخصي أرجو من حضرتك تقبله).
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لازلت منتظرك أخي أمير فكري لتجيب على ما طلبت مني إيضاحه لحضرتك.

و شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## elsadawey2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي عقلاني وفتح عليك وزادك من العلم والهدي


----------



## Twin (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرحباً بك من جديد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي عقلاني*



			
				عقلاني;127737 قال:
			
		

> أهلاً بك أخي amirfikry, و أشكرك على تفهمك إنشغالي.


 
*أهلاً أخي *
*ولايهمك فأنا أعرف أيضاً ما معني الأنشغال*​ 


			
				عقلاني;127737 قال:
			
		

> عنيت بقولي
> *و لماذا تعدد الطبائع منحصراً فقط على الإبن؟*
> أي لماذا ليس لإقنوم الأب أو الروح القدس طبيعة ناسوتية. (هذا إذا لم يكن لهم طبيعة ناسوتية ... أما إذا كان فتجاهل سؤالي هذا) ... و إذا لم يكن لهم طبيعة ناسوتية ... فكيف يكون "جزءً فقط" من الله لا يزال ناسوتاً (بإعتبار أن إقنوم الإبن ليس إلا جزء من الله ... فهناك إقنومين آخرين مساويين لإقنوم الإبن ... فالإبن هو الكلمة أو العقل ... و الأب هو الجسد ... و الروح القدس هو الروح) ... (و كما فهمت) أن الإبن لا يزال ناسوتاً و لم يتخلى عن هذة الطبيعة بعد عودته إلى السماء ... فكيف لا يزال مندمجاً مع إقنومين الأب و الروح القدس في الإله الواحد ... و إن كانوا مندمجين فهذا يعني أن الأبن الآن أصبح هو الجسد و ليس الأب. ... أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت سؤالي.


 
*أخي أنا لم أقل أبداً أن الأب هو الجسد _أطلاقاً_*
*أنا قلت أن *
*الأب هو الذات *
*والأبن هو العقل "الكلمة"*
*والروح القدس هو الحياة *
*هذا كان قولي*​ 
*وللتوضيح يا أخي *
*الجسد هذا الذي قلت أنت عنه أنه الأب *
*كلا يا أخي*
*فالجسد لم يكن موجوداً قبل تجسد وتأنس أقنوم الأبن *
*من القديسة مريم العذراء*​ 


			
				عقلاني;127737 قال:
			
		

> و ما هو دور الأب الآن؟ إن كان الإبن أصبح هو الجسد و الكلمة في نفس الوقت؟
> و لزيادة التوضيح:-
> قبل أن يكتسب الإبن الطبيعة الناسوتية كان له طبيعة لاهوتية فقط ... و كذلك كان الحال في بقية الأقانيم ... ولكن بعد عودتة من الأرض ... فإنه لا يزال ناسوتاً (و لاهوتاً في نفس الوقت) فكيف يكون جزء من الله الواحد؟ ... فهو إنفصل عن الأب و الروح بنزوله إلى الأرض ... و عندما عاد إلى السماء كيف إندمج مع الإقنومين ... و هو يحمل طبيعة مغايرة لطبيعتهم اللاهوتية "فقط"؟


 
*نفس الفكرة الأب ليس هو الجسد أنما هو الذات *​ 
*ومع ذالك سأوضح*
*يا أخي مروراً ب 100 مشاركة تقريباً كان أكثرهم أثباتات لفكرة الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم*
*وعرفنا مامعني أقنوم وما معني جوهر و .............*​ 
*فالله واحد بجوهره ومثلث بأقانيمه *
*ولم نسمع يوماً أن أقنوم الأبن أنفصل عن أقنوم الأب لأن هذا في الأرض وذاك في السماء*​ 
*وَمَا صَعِدَ أَحَدٌ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَهُوَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ*​ 
أما عن فكرة .......


			
				عقلاني;127737 قال:
			
		

> و عندما عاد إلى السماء كيف إندمج مع الإقنومين ... و هو يحمل طبيعة مغايرة لطبيعتهم اللاهوتية "فقط"؟
> .


 
*قال السيد المسيح لليهود..........*​ 
*إِنْ كُنْتُ حَدَّثْتُكُمْ بِأُمُورِ الأَرْضِ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا، فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ حَدَّثْتُكُمْ بِأُمُورِ السَّمَاءِ؟ *​*

فهذا يا أخي بالفعل أمور السماء لن أستطيع أن أحدثك فيها الأن.​ 
وبصراحة وشفافية
أنه لم يخطر علي بالي هذا السؤال
ولم يمر أمامي أبداً كهذا طوال فترة دراستي بالكلية
وأنا أقول هذا لتمهلني أياماً كي أبحث وأستفسر لأجيبك وأجيب نفسي​ 
ولكن أعترافي هذا لن يأخذ علينا وأنما يأخد علي أنا واحدي لتقصيري​*



			
				عقلاني;127737 قال:
			
		

> *سأعود قريباً بإذن الله لطرح سؤالي الثاني, و لك مني جزيل الشكر*
> إن كل ما أرغب به من طرح هذة الأسئلة هو الفهم أولاً قبل طرح السؤال "الحقيقي" الذي يمنعني عن المسيحيه ... حيث أني إن وجدت فهمي أساساً خاطيء, فلا داعي لطرح السؤال من الأساس.


 
*منتظرك يا أخي وأتمني أنت أيضاً أن تنتظرني*
*وأشكر الله أن الأخ الحبيب whocares يكمل معك في الحوار*​ 
*سلام*​


----------



## عقلاني (28 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي عقلاني وفتح عليك وزادك من العلم والهدي



بارك الله فيك و أثلج صدرك.

أشكرك من كل قلبي ... و أرجو أن لا تنسانا من صالح دعائك ... فإني بحاجته.

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عقلاني (28 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> ولايهمك فأنا أعرف أيضاً ما معني الأنشغال



أعانك الله و سدد خطاك



amirfikry قال:


> *أخي أنا لم أقل أبداً أن الأب هو الجسد _أطلاقاً_*
> *أنا قلت أن *
> *الأب هو الذات *
> *والأبن هو العقل "الكلمة"*
> ...


 
أفهم من هذا أن الله لم يكن مجسداً في صورة إنسان إلا بعد التأنس ... إذاً كيف خلقنا على صورته؟ في وقت انه لم يكن له جسد قبل التأنس!




amirfikry قال:


> *نفس الفكرة الأب ليس هو الجسد أنما هو الذات *​
> *ومع ذالك سأوضح*
> *يا أخي مروراً ب 100 مشاركة تقريباً كان أكثرهم أثباتات لفكرة الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم*
> *وعرفنا مامعني أقنوم وما معني جوهر و .............*​
> ...


 
هل يعني هذا أن السماء كانت خالية عندما نزل الإبن على الأرض؟! ... فإذا كان لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل منها ... فهذا يرمي إلى أن السماء كانت خالية في فترة وجود الإبن على الأرض! ... فهل هذا صحيح؟



amirfikry قال:


> أما عن فكرة .......
> 
> 
> *قال السيد المسيح لليهود..........*​
> ...



عزيزي الأستاذ الفاضل أمير فكري.

أقسم بالله العظيم ... أني أفتخر بمحاورة شخص مثلك ... صدقني إني لا أقول هذا مجاملاً لك ... بل إني أقسم عليه ... فشخص *في مثل قدرك* يصرح علانية بأنه سيبحث في الأمر ليعود بالجواب يستحق كل إحترام و تقدير.
و تصرفك هذا شجعني على أن أترك هذا السؤال حتى تعود لي بالإجابة عليه ينفسك ((فلن آخذة لا عليك ولا على غيرك)) فتصرفك النبيل هذا يجبرني على أن أنتظرك, و أتركه حتى تعود.

بالفعل إن لي الفخر و الشرف أن أناقش شخص مثلك... أشكرك على إتاحة هذة الفرصة.



amirfikry قال:


> *منتظرك يا أخي وأتمني أنت أيضاً أن تنتظرني*​




و كيف لي أن لا أنتظرك بعد كل ما رأيت من حضرتك؟!

أما سؤالي الثاني فقد طرحته (تقريباً) في ردي على الأخ whocares 

و شكراً لك مرة أخرى على هذا الحوار الحضاري الذي لولا الله ثم حضرتك لما كان ... فالشكر لك من صميم القلب.​


----------



## elsadawey2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

وانا أيضا اضم صوتي الي صوت أخي الحبيب عقلاني واتقدم بخالص الاحترام والتقدير لك اخي امير لقد اسعدني قولك "ولكن أعترافي هذا لن يأخذ علينا وأنما يأخد علي أنا واحدي لتقصيري" ففوق كل ذي علم عليم والجهل بالشئ او عدم الدراية به لا يؤخذ علي العقيده وانما علي الافراد او الاشخاص الذين كما قلت اخي امير مقصرين لذا فقد زاد احترامي لك حين قلت هذا علما باني اكن لك كل احترام مسبقا وارجو من حضرتك يا اخ امير انت والرائع whocares ان تتوجهوا للأخوه المسيحيين في هذا المنتدي وتعلموهم ان يعاملونا ويحاورونا من نفس المنطلق فالعيب في الفرد لا يعيب عقيدته وان فوق كل ذي علم عليم 
واخيرا اتوجه لاخي الحبيب عقلاني بخالص الدعاء راجيا من الله ان يثبت اقدامه وان يفتح عليه ويعينه ويقويه ويزيده من فضله هو وسائر اخواني المسلمين


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العقلانى تحية و سلام

السؤال المطروح



> و عندما عاد إلى السماء كيف إندمج مع الإقنومين ... و هو يحمل طبيعة مغايرة لطبيعتهم اللاهوتية "فقط"؟


 
يجب ان نعلم شيئا هاما و هو اننا الان نتكلم عن الجوهر الالهى و هذا فى منتهى الخطورة و لكن سنجيب بنعمة الله.

كيف اندمج مع الاقنومين هو قول لا يصح فى الحديث عن الطبيعة اللاهوتية لأننا حين ننظر للطبيعة اللاهوتية فنحن ننظر للجوهر الالهى و ليس للأتحاد و التمايز الاقنومى و هنا يجب ان ندرك شيئا هو ان الجوهر اللاهوتى للسيد المسيح لم يتأثر ابدا بأخذه هيئة الجسد فهو بطبيعته اللاهوتية منذ الازل و حين تجسد لم تتأثر هذه الطبيعة فلم ينفصل عن الاب و الروح القدس حتى يعود يندمج معهم مرة اخرى فالوحدة الجوهرية لم تنتقص يوما ما فى تجسده حتى يعود أليها مرة اخرى.

و اذا نظرنا للتمايز الاقنومى فهم ليسوا وحدا من الازل فلا الاب هو الابن و لا الابن هو الروح القدس و اكرر مرة اخرى اننا الان فى داخل الأطار الاقنومى اى اننا الان فى داخل الجوهر الواحد فالمسيح بطبيعته الالهية لم تتأثر وحدته الجوهرية بالاب و الابن.

يجب ان نعرف ايضا ان الطبيعة البشرية للسيد المسيح لم تكن يوما ما شريكا فى الثالوث المقدس بحكم انها طبيعة للسيد المسيح لا هذا خطأ جدا فالطبيعة الالهية للسيد المسيح هى التى تتمتع بالشركة فى الثالوث المقدس.

وضع الطبيعة البشرية للسيد المسيح الى ان يخضع للأب كرأس الكنيسة لا نعرف عنه شىء فالكتاب المقدس لم يذكر عنه شىء الا بعد الموت مباشرة حين خلص من مات على الرجاء قبل موته من الهاوية.

و ايضا نترك للأخ امير المجال لأكمال ما قد يسقط عنى سهوا

مع تحياتى لشخصك الكريم​


----------



## elsadawey2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

يجب ان نعرف ايضا ان الطبيعة البشرية للسيد المسيح لم تكن يوما ما شريكا فى الثالوث المقدس بحكم انها طبيعة للسيد المسيح لا هذا خطأ جدا فالطبيعة الالهية للسيد المسيح هى التى تتمتع بالشركة فى الثالوث المقدس.

بالرغم من ان ما قلته الان يا اخ فادي مغالط لما قلته انت وما قلتوه في السابق عن الناسوت وعن ان الناسوت هو اصل الاقنوم الابن وان اساس هذا الاقنوم هو طبيعته البشريه التي تجسد الرب بها لينزل الي الارض ليقوم بالفداء 
والان انت تقول ان طبيعته البشريه لم تكن يوما ضمن او شريكا في الثالوث المقدس وان الطبيعه اللاهوتيه للابن هي الشريك في الثالوث 
الا اني اجد هذا التفسير هو فعلا مقارب جدا لما نؤمن به نحن كمسلمين وان الطبيعه الناسوتيه للمسيح لا خلاف فيها فهو بشري مليون في الميه 
اما الطبيعه اللاهوتيه فقد استمدها من الرب نفسه وانعم عليه الرب بها لتكون معجزه من معجزات المسيح ليثبت بها صدقه وانه من عند الله وان الله سبحانه وتعالي ارسله بحق ليهدي البشريه الي طريق الخير والصواب والي الله 

عموما اخي فادي لقد كان ما قلته الان هو اقرب شئ الي الصواب من كل ما قيل قبل ذلك وانا اميل الي هذا التفسير اكثر من اي تفسير اخر في هذا الشأن 
تقبل تحياتي وارجو ان لا تكون ما زلت حانقا وغاضبا منا ضع في اعتبارك دائما اخي اننا لو تقابلنا في ظروف اخري او مكان اخر لربما كان الحال غير الحال فلا تزعل او تغضب مني ان كنت اغضبتك يوما او اسات اليك لاني بحق لست زعلانا ولا غضبانا فانا اعلم ان كلانا تربي ونشأ علي انه هو الحق وان دينه هو فقط الصحيح واعتقد ان الأمر يحتاج الي معجزه او الي امر عظيم جلل حتي يتغير احدنا فان كان الأمر كذلك فدعنا نتعامل هنا بالحسني وبالمعروف الي ان تنفذ مشيئه الله في حينها ان اراد الله ذلك او ان نهلك دونها 
سلامي واحترامي لك


----------



## Fadie (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> بالرغم من ان ما قلته الان يا اخ فادي مغالط لما قلته انت وما قلتوه في السابق عن الناسوت وعن ان الناسوت هو اصل الاقنوم الابن وان اساس هذا الاقنوم هو طبيعته البشريه التي تجسد الرب بها لينزل الي الارض ليقوم بالفداء
> والان انت تقول ان طبيعته البشريه لم تكن يوما ضمن او شريكا في الثالوث المقدس وان الطبيعه اللاهوتيه للابن هي الشريك في الثالوث


 
اين قلت انا ذلك؟



> اما الطبيعه اللاهوتيه فقد استمدها من الرب نفسه وانعم عليه الرب بها لتكون معجزه من معجزات المسيح ليثبت بها صدقه وانه من عند الله وان الله سبحانه وتعالي ارسله بحق ليهدي البشريه الي طريق الخير والصواب والي الله


 
حاجة غريبة جدا

انت تؤمن ان للمسيح طبيعة لاهوتية؟؟؟



> تقبل تحياتي وارجو ان لا تكون ما زلت حانقا وغاضبا منا ضع في اعتبارك دائما اخي اننا لو تقابلنا في ظروف اخري او مكان اخر لربما كان الحال غير الحال فلا تزعل او تغضب مني ان كنت اغضبتك يوما او اسات اليك لاني بحق لست زعلانا ولا غضبانا فانا اعلم ان كلانا تربي ونشأ علي انه هو الحق وان دينه هو فقط الصحيح واعتقد ان الأمر يحتاج الي معجزه او الي امر عظيم جلل حتي يتغير احدنا فان كان الأمر كذلك فدعنا نتعامل هنا بالحسني وبالمعروف الي ان تنفذ مشيئه الله في حينها ان اراد الله ذلك او ان نهلك دونها
> سلامي واحترامي لك


 
عفا الله عما سلف و لنفتح صفحة جديدة و اهلا و سهلا بك معنا ليس ضيفا و انما صاحب مكان

و فى انتظار تعقيب الاخ العقلانى


----------



## mi mi (29 نوفمبر 2006)

يارب يابارك فيك ياعقلاني 
مش عارفه اقولك ايه
واااصل والله معك


امير 
مرسي اووي بجد كنت عايزه افهم حجات كتير وفهمتها وانتا وضحتها بشكل مبسط


----------



## elsadawey2 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> الاخ العقلانى تحية و سلام
> 
> السؤال المطروح
> 
> ...



ونعم أخي الفاضل انا اؤمن بالطبيعه اللاهوتيه للمسيح أو للسيد المسيح كما تلقبونه فانا من عقيدتي ان أؤمن بان كل نبي ارسل من عند الله لهداية البشر له طبيعة لاهوتيه انعم الله عليها به لتكون برهانا ودليلا قاطعا علي انه ارسل من عند الله وانه نبي ورسول من عند الله بحق ولكن تلك الطبيعه انا أؤمن بها بشكل مختلف فحسب عقيدتي تلك الطبيعه اللاهوتيه مستمده من قدرة الله تعالي والتي باذن الله فقط سمح لانبياءه بامتلاك تلك الطبيعه اللاهوتيه 
فدعني افسر كيف اؤمن بالطبيعة اللاهوتيه 

ألم يكلم سليمان الطير ؟ الم يفهم سليمان كلام النمل ؟ الم يسخر الجن والريح لخدمته ؟ فكيف فعل سليمان ذلك ؟؟  فعلها سليمان بارادة الله وقدرته فتلك اذا طبيعة لاهوتيه لسليمان 

الم يضرب موسي بعصاه البحر ؟ فانفلق البحر الي فرقين ليمر موسي من بينهما هو والمؤمنين من اليهود  ؟ الم يلقي عصاه فتحولت الي ثعبان عظيم ليأكل ثعابين سحرة فرعون ؟؟ الم يضرب بعصاه الحجر فانفلق الي عيون وابار من الماء ليشرب هو ومن معه من مؤمني اليهود ؟
فكيف فعلها موسي لو لم تكن له طبيعه لاهوتيه استمدها وانعم الله عليه بها ليتحدي بها قومه ويبين لهم انه من عند الله بحق 

الم يحيي عيسي المسيح بن مريم الموتي ؟ الم يشفي الأعمي والابرص والأكمه ؟ فكيف ذلك ؟ انه بفضل طبيعته اللاهوتيه التي أؤمن انا بها علي انها هبة من الله لتكون حجه وبينه لرسله وانبياءه 
ولو دققت النظر لوجدت ان تلك الطبيعة اللاهوتيه في غالب الأمر تكون قمة في التحدي من الله سبحانه وتعالي للقوم الذين ارسل الله فيهم رسول فكلنا يعلم انه لم يكن هناك ابرع من اليهود في مجال السحر فجعل الله معجزات موسي كالسحر لتكون قمة في التحدي حيث يفترض ان يعلموا وهم أهل السحر ان ما فعله موسي ليس سحرا كسحرهم الذي يخدع العيون وانما هي معجزات بحق علهم يؤمنوا به 

الم يبرع قوم عيسي المسيح في الطب فكان قمة التحدي من الله ان يحيي عيسي الموتي وان يشفي الأعمي والأكمه اليس ذلك من التحدي وهم اهل الطب ان يفوقهم عيسي 

واسمح لي ان أذكر نبي الاسلام محمد فلقد كان قومه من العرب من أبرع من نظم الشعر وكانوا من ابرع من قال الشعر والادب 

فاتي القران ليظهر لهم مدي عجزهم عن مجاراة اسلوبه ووصل التحدي الي ذروته حين تحداهم الله ان يأتوا بصوره من مثله أو بنصفصورة او حتي بايه ولم يستطع فطاحل الشعر والادب الجاهلي ان يفعلوا ذلك 

الخلاصه اخي انا أؤمن ان لكل نبي مرسل من عند الله طبيعة لاهوتيه نعم ولكنها ليست بالطريقه التي تتكلمون انتم عنها ولكن كما شرحتها انا الان 

وتقبل احترامي وتحياتي لك أخي الفاضل


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ال elsadawey2

الاخ العقلاني هو طارح هذا الموضوع و بيناقش البقية, انت شو دخلت بالموضوع؟

ممكن تصف على جنب و تترك الحوار للاخ العقلاني و بلاش كل ساعة تنط بالنص

سلام و نعمة


----------



## whocares (29 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> ان كان ما تقوله صحيح فمتي راي المسيح الرب ؟ ولما تقولون ان الرب المتجسد رأي الرب اللاهوتي والرب المتجسد ناسوتي واللاهوتي في السماء ثم بعد ذلك كله من تفسيرات حول اقانيم الرب لتعودوا وتقولوا ان الناسوت ابننا للرب فهل هو اقنوم ام ناسوت ام ابن ؟




دائما يرى الله نفسه ... أنا لم أقل أن هناك فرق بين اللاهوتي و الناسوتي من ناحية أنه كلي الحضور، العلم، القدرة، فلم أفرق بين الأقنومين من ناحية جوهرهما أبدا ... أقنوم يعني هيئة، و الهيئة أخذت جسدا (ناسوت) و دٌعيت إبناً للآب. نفس الله ذو 3 هيئات أو أقانيم.

شكرا لأسئلتك السعداوي.


----------



## whocares (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> >>>>>  حسناً ... لنفترض أني و إثنين من أصدقائي تخرجنا من الجامعة, و أقمنا حفلة بهذة المناسبة, و طبعنا كروت دعوة كتبنا فيها: بإسم عادل و رامي و خالد, نوجه لحضراتكم هذة الدعوة لحضور حفل تخرجنا يوم الثلاثاء الموافق .... إلخ. أو ربما نكتبها على هذة الصيغة: بإسم الخريجين ....إلخ .. فهل يعني هذا أن عادل و رامي و خالد (أو كل الخريجين) هم واحد؟!! <<<<<<



هذا يعتمد على العلاقة بينهم. إن كانوا ذوي روح واحدة و 3 أجساد منفصلة، فهذا مستحيل. أما إن كانوا 3 أرواح و 3 أجساد، فهذا مقبول. أما العلاقة بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس فهي كما أوضحت لك كذا مرة من قبل هي توضيح لتعبير الله عن نفسه بأقانيم ذات غرض معين. لاحظ أنك بمثالك الذي أعطيته أعلاه قد ذكرت السبب الذي من أجله تمت الدعوة بإسم الخرّجين، و لن تفهم الثالوث إن لم تضع في عقلك السبب الذي –فرضا بالنسبة لك- شاء الله عز و جل أن يأتي إلى الأرض متجسدا. و لكنك مازلت لا تتحدث معي عن سبب التجسد قدرما تتحدث عن الكيفية.



> >>>> نعم للماء 3 ذرات ... ذرتي هيدروجين و ذرة أكسجين ... لكن ليس له 3 أشكال (أقانيم) مختلفة ... بل إن للماء 4 أشكال (أقانيم) مختلفة (بل أن هناك من علماء الفيزياء من يؤمن بوجود 5 أشكال (أقانيم) مختلفة للماء ... أو ربما أكثر!!). فقد إكتشف العلماء "حديثاً" أن هناك حالة جديدة للمادة تدعى بالبلازما (ليس لهذة الحالة علاقة ببلازما الدم ... بل هو شكل من أشكال المادة موجود في الفضاء و أكتشف حديثاً). و عندما يصبح الماء بلازما فهو أيضاً لم يفقد طبيعته كماء! >>>>>



لن أدخل في تفاصيل دقيقة للبلازما، و لكنها ليست شكل أو أقنوم جديد للماء في رأيي (و اختلف العلماء و لا يوجد اجماع) ... لأن البلازما تعني أن ذرة من ذرتي الهيدروجين قد فقدت تحت ضغط حرارة هائلة (فأصبح المركب ذرة واحدة هيدروجين و إلكترونات محيطة وهذا ليس كمركب الماء) و لكن مصطلح الماء أبقوه على هذا التركيب الذي أسموه بلازما. و مثالين هما شاشات التلفاز "البلازما" و ضوء (لمبة) النيون ... إن وجد قطرة ماء واحدة لأنفجر التلفاز و اللمبة و لكنها حالة فقدان لذرة الهيدروجين و بالتالي لم يبق ماء بل بلازما.

على أية حال سأكمل بعد تعليقك .... 





> " فبنفس المنطق (و المثال) ... كيف تستطيع أن تجزم أن ليس لله شكل (إقنوم) رابع لم يطلعك عليه بعد؟! فالعلماء (قبل إكتشاف البلازما) لم يكونوا ليؤمنوا ((على الإطلاق)) بوجود حالة جديدة للمادة غير الصلبة و السائلة و الغازية! لكنهم اليوم يؤمنون بذلك!!! بل إن إيمانهم اليوم بهذا, كشف لهم عن تخلف و محدودية تفكيرهم في السابق!! ... أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت وجهة نظري لحضرتك."



لأني كما قلت لك تكرارا في السابق و سأعيد ثانية أن السيد المسيح أعلن عن الثلاثة أقانيم بإسم "الآب و الابن و الروح القدس." و أنا أعطيت الماء كمثال للتوضيح أنه حتى لو كان هناك 300 حالة للماء و ليس 3 فالهدف إظهار أنه لا يستحيل على الله أن يتجسد لأن المحتوى واحد و الشكل مختلف.



> >>>>>> نزولاً عند طلب حضرتك بتوسيع أفق فكري (و أرجو من حضرتك أن تقوم بمثل ما دعوتني إليه فتقرأ ما أكتبه هنا بتفكير عميق) فإني أجيب على سؤال حضرتك بطرح جزء من سؤالي الثاني (مع أني لم أتلقى الإجابات الكافية التي تؤهلني لطرحه ... و لكني سأطرحه لضيق وقتي و إقتراب إبتعادي عن الإنترنت). >>>>>>



أنا لم أقصد الإهانة بل التفكير بجانب طرح الأسئلة فالتفكير يساعد على تفادي أسئلة كثيرة. أعتذر إن ضايقك الكلام. و شكرا لك على المواصلة و سأفكر بعمق أنا أيضا.



> >>>>>>> ما الذي يمنع الله أن يتجسد في صورة كتاب مقروء لبني البشر ... كتاب يحتوي علم الله ... و يأتي هذا الكتاب بالمعجزات الإلهية ... كأن يكون كتاب ناطق! و يشفي المرضى إذا لمسوه أو قرأوه! بل و يحيي الموتى إذا وضع عليهم أو قريء عليهم!! (ألم تكن هذة معجزات السيد المسيح؟!). فكيف يستطيع أن يجزم أي إنسان أن الإبن لن يعود إلى الأرض في هذة الصورة؟ فالإبن هو "عقل" الله و "كلمتة" ... أي علمه. فلربما أردا الله (بعد فترة ما) أن يطلع البشر على عظمة و وسع علمه ... فأي طريقة لفعل هذا أفضل من كتاب ناطق, له معجزات إلاهية؟؟!! >>>>>>



لا يوجد مانع و هذه هي الحال الآن حيث لدينا الكتاب الناطق ... و لكن ما الفائدة الأبدية المرجوة من ذلك الكتاب؟ نحن لا نريد دين و معجزات و وصايا فقط. كم مرة في اليوم تحدث معجزة و يتناساها الناس؟ نحن نريد أن نضمن (بوعي، حرص، و يقين) أن نمضي من الأرض لنكون مع الله للأبـد. إن لم يتوفر هذا اليقين، فلا جدوى من دين جديد يسرد به وصايا جديدة فشلت وصايا أقدم منه عن محو أثر الشر و الخطأ من حياة الإنسان التعسة كمثال العراق المتألم و فلسطين المغتصبة و كل حالات الفزع و القذارة المتفشية في أرض جميلة خلقها الله من أجل محبته لنا و هي تعكس بهاء مجده!!
حالة إثم و سيئات و خطايا البشر بحاجة لحل و ضمان إلـهي يتجاوز الأعمال الخيرية و الصلاة و الصوم و الإرشادات في الكتاب الناطق. الإنسان بحاجة ماسة للعلاقة الأصلية التي فسخت بينه و بين مؤسس العلاقة، الله نفسه، إذ " اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، 2كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. 3الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ ..." (عبرانيين 1). لا نحتاج إلى أقل أو أكثر من ذلك.



> >>>>>> لتكون مشرع و منفذ لا بد من وجود الروح ... و أنا أفهم هذا ... و لكن هناك شيء أخر نسيته و هو ... الإطلاع ... فالمشرع المنفذ صاحب الروح ... لابد أن يكون مطلع ... فأين إقنوم الإطلاع؟ (أو لنقل نظرة الله). و الأمثلة تطول! <<<<<



أخي عقلاني، ما تسميه بأقنوم "الإطلاع" موجود في التنفيذ لأن التنفيذ يُجسّم، يتنقل مكانا و زمنا، يتمم أمور، .... إلخ. أتمنى هذا ما عنيته بكلمة إطلاع. و أنا ذكرت لك الآية : " 14وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا (نظرنا) مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً." (يوحنا 1)



> >>>> قد طرحته في الأعلى ... و قصدت به أن أقول ... أن ليس هناك ما ينفي أن يكون لله طبائع أخرى غير الناسوتية و اللاهوتية ... فلربما عاد إلينا في كتاب مقروء!! ... أو لنقل ربما عاد إلينا الإبن و لكن بطبيعة جديدة لم يكن يمتلكها من قبل (مهما تكن هذة الطبيعة ... و لكني أتفق معك في أنها لابد أن تكون تليق بجلال الله) ... و يكسبها لنفسه عندما يرى أن هناك حاجه إليها ((تماماً كما أنه لم يكن ناسوتاً من قبل 2006 سنة ثم أصبح ناسوتا بعد ذلكً)).  فهل هذا ممكن؟! إن أجبت بالنفي فأرجو من حضرتك إيراد الأدلة و البراهيين على هذا النفي. <<<<<



طبيعة الكتاب ككتاب هي حبر على ورق. لكن الكلام له تأثير حي و أبدي في الإنسان من دون شك. طبيعة الروح و الجسد هما طبيعتي الأحياء. لذلك أعيد توكيدي أنه لن يكون هناك جزم لطبيعة أخرى لله لأن الله روح كما أعلن عن نفسه في القرآن و الكتاب المقدس. أننا عندما نعلم لماذا شاء الله التجسد فنحن نحاول إستيعاب ما هو أهم من معرفة ما إذا كان هناك أقانيم أخرى.  



> >>>> قد أرى وجهي في المرآة ... و لكن ... كيف أرى كلمتي في المرآة؟؟!! ثم أني أرى في تشبيهك هذا ما يسيء لجلال الله ... فالله أعظم من أن يقف أمام المرآة! (هذا مجرد رأي شخصي أرجو من حضرتك تقبله).>>>



روح الله يرى كلمته في مرآة وجدانه. و عندما يقول فلان: " بنات أفكار" فهل للفكر بنات؟ صراحة أنا احترت لأن أمثلتك و أمثلتي لم و لن ترق لجلال الله فما الجدوى من الحكم على الأمثلة المعطاه؟ أنا أستطيع أن المثل أيضا و لكني أعلم أننا بشر و لن نرتقي لجلال الله مهما حاولنا إقناع أنفسنا بذلك. أوضحت في السابق أن الأمثلة يجب قبولها للتوضيح فقط، و ليس للحكم عليها.

شكرا لك و منتظر ردودك. سلام الله.


----------



## elsadawey2 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

هو الحوار دا خاص بس بعقلاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> هو الحوار دا خاص بس بعقلاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
نعم عزيزي
فأنت تشتت الحوار فقط
حاب تسال اسأل في موضوع منفصل رجاءا
و اشكرك لو تفهمت الامر
سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اوكي علم وسينفذ


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> اوكي علم وسينفذ


 
اشكرك من اجل تفهم و تنفيذ و هذا يدل على تفاهم و محبة مشتركة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elsadawey2 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو يا زعيم 
انا أحب كل خلق الله والحمد لله لا أكره أحد ولا أحب حد يكرهني مهما حصل 
لاننا في الأول والاخر بشر   بني ادميين من اب واحد وام واحده وبنعبد رب واحد وعايشين علي ارض واحده وتحت سما واحده وبنتنفس هوا واحد


----------



## dede2000 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

انا بحيكوا على ردكوا الاكتر من رائع دة بجد انا عارفة كل الاجابات دى بس عمرى ما كنت هعرف اوصلها كدة بجد حقيقى ربنا يباركوا وتكونوا سبب بركة لية ولغيرة وربنا يعوضكوا


----------



## al nabil (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

اسجل اعجابي بالحوار الهادئ الهادف


----------



## استفانوس (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



> اسجل اعجابي بالحوار الهادئ الهادف


سلام ونعمة

اخي الحبيب

al nabil 

اشكرك لرأيك الصائب وهذا هو شعارنا

ننتظر تفاعلك معنا في باقي الاقسام

والرب يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## عقلاني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ها قد عدت بعد طول غياب لا أدري إن كان يجب علي الإعتذار عنه, ذلك أني لست سبباً فيه. بل السبب فيه (للأسف) كان مَن يديرون هذا المنتدى. فسماحهم "للجهلة" بالسب و الشتم في الإسلام و في محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أدى إلى حجب الموقع في البلد الذي كنت متواجد فيه. و لا ألوم مَن حجبه, فلو كنت مكانه لتصرفت نفس التصرف, خصوصاً عندما أرى أنه قد وصل التساهل بإدارة الموقع أن يتغاضوا حتى عن التعدي (الصريح و الواضح) على الذات الإلهية. أنا بالفعل مستغرب من هذا التصرف, متى أصبح الله رخيص إلى هذة الدرجه عند المسيحيين ليسمحوا بشتمه علانية و في موقع المفروض أنه ينشر الدين المسيحي؟!
يا سادة, إن لي أصدقاء مسيحيين أعتز بصداقتهم كما يعتزون بصداقتي, و قد تناقشنا كثيراً في أمور الأديان و إختلافها, و لكن لم يصل بأي أحد منهم أن يشتم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم أو يتعدى على الإسلام بأي شكل من الأشكال, بل على العكس, فقد أظهروا لي أسفهم الشديد الصادق على ما بدر من جهلة الدنمارك في تعديهم على المصطفى عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام, مع أنهم لا ناقه لهم في ما حدث و لا جمل! و لكني أفاجأ بأن أجد المسيحيين العرب لا يسبوا الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم فحسب (و يضعوا صور الكاريكاتير كصور شخصية يفتخرون بها)!! بل تعدوا إلى أن يسبوا الله عدواً بغير علم (نعم بغير علم ... فمن يسب الله من المسيحيين ليس إلا جاهلاً بدينه قبل جهله بإمور الدنيا), و الأدهى و الأمر السكوت عن هذا التعدي الصريح مِن مَن أنا واثق من أن الجهل ليس من صفاتهم على الإطلاق. و لكن لماذا السكوت؟! بالفعل لا أدري! ولكنني أدري تماماً أن ليس هناك أي عذر مقنع لهذا السكوت.
على أي حال فعودتي هذة المرة أيضاً لن تطول فأنا عائد قريباً إلى حيث كنت. و لكن لأبريء نفسي أمام الله لا بد لي من إبداء النصيحه. و أقول لكم, إقدروا الله حق قدرة (على الأقل).

أخي whocares
أعتقد أنك الآن تعرف سبب تأخري عليك في الرد. الرد الذي أصبح بارداً الآن بعد سنه إنتظار. لكن سأرد على كلامك بشكل عام و بإختصار بقدر المستطاع.

من ما أفهم من ردك أنك لا تستطيع أن تنفي و لا تثبت إحتمال وجود أقانيم أخرى أو أشكال مستقبلية للرب! و هذا إستناداً لقول حضرتك:

أولاً:



			لا يوجد مانع و هذه هي الحال الآن حيث لدينا الكتاب الناطق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ملاحظة: هنا أعتقد أنك قد أهملت قولي بأن الكتاب يشفي المرضى و يحيي الموتى (أي تماماً كما كان المسيح عليه السلام يحيي الموتى) ... هل الكتاب المتواجد لديك الآن يحيي الموتى؟ و عندما قلت ناطق فإني عنيت كلمة ناطق بكل ما تحمل هذة الكلمة من معنى (أي أنه يتحدث إلينا بكلام مسموع) ... فهل هذة هي الحال مع الكتاب الذي قلت أنه متواجد لديكم الآن؟
على كل حال ما يهمني من هذا الإقتباس قول حضرتك بأنه لا يوجد مانع.

ثانياً:



			السيد المسيح أعلن عن الثلاثة أقانيم بإسم "الآب و الابن و الروح القدس." و أنا أعطيت الماء كمثال للتوضيح أنه حتى لو كان هناك 300 حالة للماء و ليس 3 فالهدف إظهار أنه لا يستحيل على الله أن يتجسد لأن المحتوى واحد و الشكل مختلف.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

و ما يهمني هنا قول حضرتك بأنه لا يستحيل على الله أن يتجسد ... إذاً فلا يستحيل عليه أن يتجسد مرة أخرى أيضاً (و قد تكون المرة الجديدة ليست كسابقتها).

و بمناسبة الحديث عن الماء أرجو من حضرتك أن تعود لتقرأ أكثر عن البلازما ... ذلك أن البلازما المستخدمة في المصابيح (لمبات النيون) و شاشات العرض ليست بلازما ماء ... و يستحيل عملها من بلازما الماء أصلاً ... ذلك أن درجة غليان الماء هي 100 درجة حرارية و تحويل أي مادة إلى بلازما يكون على الشكل التالي:

المادة في الحالة الصلبة >>>==تسخين==> الحالة السائلة >>>==تسخين==> الحالة الغازية >>>==تسخين==> المادة في حالة البلازما

فلك أن تتخيل كم درجة حرارة بلازما الماء. لذا عوضاً عن الماء نستخدم الغازات النبيلة (كالنيون و الزينون) و التي تبلغ درجة ذوبانها -111 درجة مئويه (بالنسبه للزينون على سبيل المثال ... لذا فإنه يستحيل وجودها على كوكب الأرض في الحالة الصلبة). أما قولك أن تأين الماء ينتج مركب جديد!!, فهذا ليس صحيحاً البته, و يمكنك التأكد بسؤال أي مختص, إختلاف أسماء بعض المركبات بعد تأينها لا يعني أنها تغيرت تغيير جذري, إنما هو تغير في خصائص المادة (و هذا ما يحدث مع بلازما الماء ... تماماً كما تتغير خصائص أي مادة عند تحولها من صلبه إلى سائله على سبيل المثال).

ما قصدت بالتحدث بشكل أكبر عن البلازما هنا هو ليس إستعراض لمعلوماتي (فهذا يدخل في مجال دراستي و إهتماماتي على أي حال) أو محاولة لتغيير مسار الموضوع إلى الفيزياء, و لكني عنيت أن أبين لحضرتك أن أمثلتي واضحة و واقعيه و يسهل فهمها لعقولنا. أتفق معك أنها لا ترقى لجلال الله  ((فالله ليس كمثله شيء على الإطلاق)) ولكن إذا لم يكن المثال حي و واقعي فهو لا يخدم حتى تقريب الصورة. لذا فأنا لا أرى في أمثلتي أنها لا جدوى من الحكم عليها كما ترى حضرتك أمثلتك فقلت:




			فما الجدوى من الحكم على الأمثلة المعطاه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الجدوى هي تقريب الصورة للعقل الذي خلقة الله فينا لنتعرف عليه (كسبب رئيسي). فإن كانت الأمثله في مجال معين هي غير مجدية فيجب علينا هنا إعادة النظر في ما ضربت فيه هذة الإمثلة فلربما لم يكن العيب في الأمثله, ربما كانت المسألة أكبر من ذلك.

على أي حال, أنتم لستم الوحيدون الذين لم يجيبوا أسئلتي, بل إن هناك من المسيحيين مَن أيدني و قال بأنه لطالما خطرت في باله مثل هذة الأسئلة كثيراً و لكنه لم يجد لها إجابه (أحدهم قس!). لذا فإني لم أدخل اليوم باحثاً عن إجابات (كما سبق) ... بل كان السبب الرئيسي لدخولي هو تنبيه العقلاء منكم على كف ألسنة الجهله الذين يسيئون للمسيحية بالدرجة الأولى قبل إساءتهم للإسلام. فما "الله" إلا إلهنا و إلهكم (أم تراني مخطيء؟!). 

و أشكركم على سعة صدوركم*


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*عقلاني
خصوصاً عندما أرى أنه قد وصل التساهل بإدارة الموقع أن يتغاضوا حتى عن التعدي (الصريح و الواضح) على الذات الإلهية.*

*لم يحدث ولن يحدث
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تماماً كما كان المسيح عليه السلام يحيي الموتى

لم يمتلك أحد سلطان المسيح الشخصي (لأن المسيح كان يحي الموتى بإرادته الذاتيه)

وهذا غير ما كان يحدث مع الرسل (كانوا يعملون المعجزات بإسم المسيح)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فما "الله" إلا إلهنا و إلهكم (أم تراني مخطيء؟!). 

الله إلهنا لأنه يسكن بروحه فينا ونحن نعمل مشيئته 

فهل الله كذلك بالنسبة لك*:smi106:


----------



## عقلاني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



> لم يحدث ولن يحدث



و ماذا إن أثبت لك عكس ذلك؟



> لم يمتلك أحد سلطان المسيح الشخصي (لأن المسيح كان يحي الموتى بإرادته الذاتيه)
> 
> وهذا غير ما كان يحدث مع الرسل (كانوا يعملون المعجزات بإسم المسيح)



ومتى قلت أنا في الموضوع شيء يخالف ما تقوله أنت؟!
ثم إن إقنومي الأب و الروح القدس أيضاً قادرين على ذلك, أم تراني مخطيء؟
أرجوا من حضرتك قراءة الموضوع كاملاً قبل الرد ... و شكراً لك على ردك



> الله إلهنا لأنه يسكن بروحه فينا ونحن نعمل مشيئته
> 
> فهل الله كذلك بالنسبة لك



بالنسبه لي هو مَن خلقني و أنعم علي بكل نعمه.
فهل هو نفس الله عندكم؟
الغريب في الأمر أنك تلمح إلى أن الله (الذي يخلق و يرزق, و يحيي و يميت, و الذي هو قائم بأمور الدنيا كلها "و هذا ما يعبد المسلمون") يختلف عن ما يعبده المسيحيون؟؟!!


----------



## fredyyy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*مثال للإيضاه*

*إذا أخد ملك ثياب أحد عامة الشعب ونزل في وسطهم وأكل وشرب*

*إذا رأيت هذا الملك يصدر أوامره الملكية والكل يطيعه ويخضع له*

*إذا رأيته في ثيابه الملكية وقمة غناه وجزيل بركاته ونعمه*

*هل هذا يغير مكانته كالملك ؟*

*لا لا يغير مكانته كالملك *

*بل في كل مرةَ تراه بمنظور مختلف *

*ولكن في الثلاث حالات مُجتمعة تراه بصوره كاملة أي (تكتمل الصورة)*

*الإشارة الأولى تعبر عن المسيح (كابن الانسان)*

*الإشارة الثانية تعبر عن المسيح (كابن الله)*

*الإشارة الثالثة تعبر عن المسيح (كالله )*


----------



## Twin (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي عقلاني*



عقلاني قال:


> *ها قد عدت بعد طول غياب *



*مرحباً بك معنا في منتدانا الغالي*
*أشتقنا لك وخاصة أنا أشتقت لك *
*فموضوعك هذا من أكثر المواضيع التي أعتز بها ولا أعرف مدي أعتزازك أنت بها*
*ولكني أنا أعتز بها جداً*
*لأنني كنت أتعامل معك عن طريقها بأخوية كاملة وبمحبة*

*عامة مرحباً بعودتك *
*وأنا في أنتظارك *​*ملاحظات*​*1- أنت تعرفني جيداً بغض النظر عن الأسم فأسلوبي هو هو وواضح *
*2- الأخ whocares أختفي منذ فترة تتزامن مع فترة أنقطاعك*
*وأتمني أن يعود كما عدت أنت*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## عقلاني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



fredyyy قال:


> *مثال للإيضاه*
> 
> *إذا أخد ملك ثياب أحد عامة الشعب ونزل في وسطهم وأكل وشرب*
> 
> ...



*أولاً أوجه عنايتك إلى أنك قد تجاهلت سؤالي الأول لحضرتك حين سألتك:



			و ماذا إن أثبت لك عكس ذلك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

و إن كنت أعلم أنك لست من المشرفين لتحل و تربط في الأمر, و لكني أحببت أن أبين لك أن قد جانب حضرتك الصواب حين قلت أن هذا لم و لن يحدث ... و لا عليك فنحن بشر ... و البشر معرضون للخطأ.

أما مثالك الذي طرحته فيدل لي على أنك لم تقرأ الموضوع من أوله, لأنك لو فعلت لأدركت أني قد تفهمت شرح الأخ الفاضل Twin عن الأقانيم الثلاثه فهي ليست موضوعنا ... إنما موضوعنا هو عدم القدرة على نفي أقانيم جديده (أي إقنوم رابع أو خامس أو سادس .... إلخ) ثم بعد ذلك تطرقنا أيضاً إلى عدم القدرة على نفي أشكال جديدة للرب قد يعود لنا فيها مستقبلاً (و القادم أكبر!).
و على سبيل المثال:
قد يقوم الملك بأخذ دور جندي في صفوف جيشه أيضاً بعد أن يرجع الثياب التي إستعارها من أحد عامه الشعب
ثم قد يقوم بأخذ دور أحد الخدم في قصرة!
ثم قد يدخل الجامعة ليحصل على شهادة الدكتوراة!
أو قد يأخذ دور المزارع و يقوم بزرع حديقتة بنفسه
أو (ثم) ............ إلخ
أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت ما أعني.

ثم إني لا أدري ما سبب مثالك؟
هل طلبت أنا من حضرتك إيضاح الأقانيم الثلاثه؟
أم أني سألتك إن كنت تعبد إله غير الذي يخلق و يرزق و يحيي و يميت؟!

أرجوك ... إقرأ الموضوع على الأقل قبل ردك في المرة القادمة, أعرف أنه طويل ... لكن إن لم تقرأة فستكون ردودك دائماً بعيده عن محور الحديث.

و شكراً لك*


----------



## عقلاني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخي عقلاني*
> 
> 
> ...



*و عليك ألف سلام و نعمة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




آمل أن تكون بصحه جيدة و أن جميع أمورك على أفضل حال.
صدقني أني أنا أيضاً قد إشتقت لك و أني أيضاً أعتز بهذا الموضوع (و أكبر أسباب إعتزازي به هو تواجدك أنت فيه) و لو لم أكن أعتز به لما عدت أليه بمجرد وجود الفرصة. و أنا في إنتظارك.*


----------



## Twin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي عقلاني*



عقلاني قال:


> لازلت منتظر أصحاب العقول المتواجدين في هذا المنتدى لإستكمال الحوار في الموضوع الرئيسي.
> و لكم جزيل شكري


 
*أخي عقلاني*

*من جديد أطلب *
*أن تحدد سؤالك بصورة واضحة جداً*
*ليفهم القارئ ما هذا *
*لأن من الصعب أن يقرأ كل شخص الموضوع من أوله*
*حدد بوضوح سؤالك *
*ونحن معك*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## عقلاني (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*أعتذر لحضرتك, و أرجو أن تتفهم*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااي أخي عقلاني*
> 
> 
> ...




*عزيزي Twin
ببساطة ... من لا يريد قراءة الموضوع من أوله, أو ليس لديه إطلاع مسبق عليه ... فلا يرد 
خصوصاً أني ليست لدي الرغبه في الدخول في مناقشات على طريقه فيصل القاسم!
و كل ما  سأقوم به (إن أنا إختزلت أكثر من 140 رد في سطرين) هو تسهيل الأمر على أعداء القراءة ... و هذا مستحيل
فأنا لست هنا من أجل مناقشتهم
لكن على كل حال سأقتبس آخر ردين بيني و بينك (للتذكير فقط لا أكثر). و ها هي هنا:*


Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااااي أخي عقلاني*
> 
> 
> ...






عقلاني قال:


> أعانك الله و سدد خطاك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أما أكثر من هذا ... فأرجو أن تعذرني
و إن كنت لازلت مصراً على الإختصار ... فتفضل أنت بالقيام بذلك.

و تقبل جزيل شكري و فائق إحترامي*


----------



## Twin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي كل أخوتي*

*مع أحترامي للكل وأحترامي لكل مشاركتهم*
*أنا أضطررت أن أقوم بحذف كل المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع *
*لأنه لا داعي للتشتيت*
*وها أنا أقدم أعتذار علني للكل وأرجو أن تتقبلوه بصدر رحب*
*وأتمني من كل قلبي أن نكمل الحوار بدون أستثناءات*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## عقلاني (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*لا ردود؟! ... لا بأس فعلى أي حال, قد أجابني قس بأن ليس هناك إجابات على أسئلتي, و أشار أيضاً إلى أنه هو نفسه لطالما سأل نفسة مثل هذة الأسئلة, و لم يجد جواب! وقد توفر في حواري معه الوقت الكافي لأعرض عليه جميع أسئلتي و لله الحمد. لذا فإن عودتي هذة المرة ليست للبحث عن أجوبه لأسئلتي القديمة ... بل لأستوضح حضراتكم عن سبب ترك التعدي على الذات الإلهية يمر دونما إجراء!

هل ذلك يعود إلى أنه من الجائز في المسيحيه سب آله دين آخر بحكم أنه آله غير حقيقي؟

بعد أن رأيت تعدي البعض على الذات الإلهية في موقعكم ... و البعض الآخر لم يتعدى و لكنه يفصل بين إله المسلمين و بين إلهكم!!! و كأنهما شيء مختلف!!! حاولت أن أبحث عن التفسير ... فوجدت بعض الأعضاء يشير إلى أن إله المسلمين "الله" هو مجرد آله لقريش و هو مذكر "اللات" و يدللون على ذلك بأن إسم أبو الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم هو عبدالله وهو وثني ... و غيرها كثير من "الأدلة" ... فما مدى صحة هذا الكلام بالنسبة للمثقفين في هذا المنتدى؟
هل هو صحيح؟ ... و إن كان صحيحاً ... هل هو سبب عدم إتخذاكم أي إجراء ضد من يسب إله المسلمين؟
و إن لم يكن صحيح ... فلماذا تركتوه دون تغيير؟

ملاحظة: قد يبدوا أني خرجت عن الموضوع و أن هذا السؤال ليس مكانه في هذا القسم ... لكني ببساطة أود أن أعرف إن كان من الجائز سب إله دين آخر في المسيحية ... و هذا أعتقد إنه لا يخرجنا عن الموضوع.
فأرجو التفضل بالإجابة. ذلك أني قريباً مسافر إلى حيث كنت ... حيث موقعكم محجوب للأسف*

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ




Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> *مع أحترامي للكل وأحترامي لكل مشاركتهم*
> ...



*أشكرك على ما فعلت ... بالفعل ليس هناك حاجه لتشتيت الموضوع ... و البيت بيتك و نحن لسنا إلا ضيوف نرضى بكل ما يقدم المضيف ... و أنت أبو الكرم *


----------



## Tabitha (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



عقلاني قال:


> *لا ردود؟*! ... لا بأس فعلى أي حال, *قد أجابني قس بأن ليس هناك إجابات على أسئلتي*, و أشار أيضاً إلى أنه هو نفسه لطالما سأل نفسة مثل هذة الأسئلة, و لم يجد جواب!



*بالزمة انت عاقل انت ومسمي كمان نفسك عقلاني!
لما تفقد مصداقيتك يبقى كيف الإخوة حايتوصلوا معاك!

لما تضرب بعرض الحائط اجابات الإخوة على كل أسئلتك بموضوع أخد 15 صفحة ...
وبعد كده تغيييييب وترجعلنا مألف قصة القس اللي سألته وقالك لا يوجد إجابة لأسئلتك !

طب إشمعنا انا بكنيستي لما باروح أسأل الأب الكاهن على أي سؤال بيجاوبني وعمره ما بيقولي "ليس هناك إجابات للأسئلة كما زعمت أنت!"

صدقني اللي يتحاور معك يبقى بيضيع وقته ياااااا عقلاني!*


----------



## انت الفادي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

الاخ عقلاني بالنسبة لتساؤلك في موضوع اله الاسلام و اله المسيحية..فيمكنك ان تفتح موضوع جديد اذا لم يكن موجود اصلا.
يناقش هذه النقطة... فالاختلاف بين الهي و الهك كبير.. حتي انت نفسك و من خلال حوارك تقر بذلك.
فلا تحاول ان تتقرب الينا و تحاول ان تكسب عطفنا بأن توحي لنا بأن الهنا هو الهكم.
مع احترامي لك.. 
فالاختلاف ليس فقط في انه اله قريش او اله اللات او او .. بل هناك ايضا اختلاف في كل شئ.. في تعاليمه في وصاياه في طباعه في اوصافه.. و كيانه.. في محبته .. في معاملته.. يعني بأختصار يمكن ان تقلو اختلاف في كل شئ تقريبا..
فالشئ الوحيد الذي يجمع الاثنين معا هو اسماء انبياء فقط.. و ليس كل اسمائهم صحيحة.


----------



## عقلاني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

أخي الكريم Anestas!a



> لما تضرب بعرض الحائط اجابات الإخوة على كل أسئلتك بموضوع أخد 15 صفحة



أحقاً؟! ... هناك إجابات؟!
هل تسمح أن تقتبسها لي ... لعلي لم أشاهدها!!



> وبعد كده تغيييييب وترجعلنا مألف قصة القس اللي سألته وقالك لا يوجد إجابة لأسئلتك !




أما الغياب فأسبابه معروفه
و أما إتهامي بالكذب ... فالله يسامحك
على كل حال ... يمكنك أن تأخذ أسئلتي إلى الكاهن الذي أشرت أليه ... و صدقني أنك ستفرحني لو إستطعت أن تجيبني عليها (أو ممكن أن تطلب منه الدخول على المنتدى و الرد علي ... هذا سيكون أفضل ... حتى أستطيع إكمال باقي الأسئلة مع حضرته).



> صدقني اللي يتحاور معك يبقى بيضيع وقته ياااااا عقلاني!


إذا كان هذا بالفعل رأيك ... إذاً فلا تضيع وقتك 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أخي الكريم انت الفادي



> الاخ عقلاني بالنسبة لتساؤلك في موضوع اله الاسلام و اله المسيحية..فيمكنك ان تفتح موضوع جديد اذا لم يكن موجود اصلا


.

لا حاجة لي بموضوع جديد ... فهذا السؤال يدخل أيضاً في نفس الموضوع. فأنا أريد أن أعرف إن كانت المسيحية تسمح بسب إله دين آخر؟ كما أريد أن أعرف إن كان المسيحيون يؤمنون بأن "الله" هو مذكر اللات ... و أنه من بقايا الوثنيه؟ ... لأني أرى أن بعضهم يستخدم نفس الإسم "الله" عند الإشارة إلى الرب ... فكيف يكون هذا؟



> فلا تحاول ان تتقرب الينا و تحاول ان تكسب عطفنا بأن توحي لنا بأن الهنا هو الهكم.



أتقرب إليكم؟؟!!! و أكسب عطفكم؟؟!!! :dntknw:



> فالاختلاف ليس فقط في انه اله قريش او اله اللات




هل أفهم من كلامك هنا أن المسيحيين مؤيدين أن "الله" هو إله وثني لقريش و أنه مذكر اللات؟
و إذا كان كذلك ... فلماذا تستخدمون نفس الإسم "الله" عند حديثكم عن الرب؟

و شكراً لك على ردك


----------



## انت الفادي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



عقلاني قال:


> أخي الكريم Anestas!a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عزيزي...  ليس لان الهكم اسمه الله فيحتم ذلك ان يكون نفس الله الذي لدينا.. ان كنت لا تفهم ذلك فهذا ليس مشكلتي.

يمكن ان تخرج ديانة جديدة و تدعي ايضا ان الهها هو اسمه الله.. ولكن هل سيكون هذا الاسم هو نفسه الله الذي نعرفه و نعبده ام سيكون الله اخر مجرد اسم؟؟
فلو تكلمت انا عن زيد فهذا لا يعني ان زيد الذي انا اتحدث عنه هو زيد الذي انت تعرفه...الا لو اتفقت الصفات و الاوصاف و الافعال و الاقوال و التعليم و المفاهيم  و الشبه... اذن يكون في هذه الحالة هو نفس زيد الذي نعرفه  نحن الاثنين.

اما استخدام اسم الله في المسيحية فهو الرب و هو يهوه و هو اهيه...
و كما اوضحت لك انا مسبقا... اذا كنت اتحدث انا عن زيد و انت تعرف شخص اسمه زيد.. و لكن اختلفت اوصافه و كلامه و ماهيته و افعاله.. فهل انا اتكلم هنا عن نفس زيد الذي انت تعرفه؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.

اما بالنسبة لسؤالك اذا كنا نؤمن ان الله هو مذكر اللات فهذا ليس ايماننا نن المسيحيين بل هو ايمان الاخوة المسلمين يا عزيزي... لان الهنا الذي هو يهوه كما اوضحنا مسبقا يختلف في تعليمه.
و لكن دعنا ننظر الي الموضوع بنفس مثال زيد.
فزيد الذي نحن نتحدث عنه لا يعرفه الا اليهود و المسيحيين.. و اما زيد الذي انت تعرفه فلا يعرفه الا القريشيين.. فهو علم المسلمين ان يطوفو بالكعبة و ان يقبلو الحجر الذي هو كان في الاصل معبود.
هذا كمن قال لا تعبدو الاوثان و لكنكم يجب ان تقبلو هذا فقط و تسجدو امامه.
فهو لغي عبادة التماثيل و لكنه لم يلغي عبادة الحجر..
خلاصة الكلام.... اعطي الهك نصابا قانونيا لكل المحرمات التي حرمها الله الحقيقي.. فهل هو الله ام هو عدو الله؟؟


----------



## عقلاني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*أخي الكريم انت الفادي
أشكرك على ردك و على الهدوء في الحوار.*



> يمكن ان تخرج ديانة جديدة و تدعي ايضا ان الهها هو اسمه الله.. ولكن هل سيكون هذا الاسم هو نفسه الله الذي نعرفه و نعبده ام سيكون الله اخر مجرد اسم؟؟
> فلو تكلمت انا عن زيد فهذا لا يعني ان زيد الذي انا اتحدث عنه هو زيد الذي انت تعرفه...الا لو اتفقت الصفات و الاوصاف و الافعال و الاقوال و التعليم و المفاهيم و الشبه... اذن يكون في هذه الحالة هو نفس زيد الذي نعرفه نحن الاثنين.



*كم زيد موجود في الدنيا؟! ... مليون أم مليار؟ أم أكثر؟! (خصوصاً إذا أخذنا بعين الإعتبارالذين ماتوا و كان إسمهم زيد).
و كم "الله" موجود في الدنيا؟
إذاً عندما تقول لي زيد ... قد نختلف في الشخص المشار إليه (لأن هناك ملايين بنفس الإسم). أما "الله" فليس هناك إلا "الله" واحد ... و هذا يجعل أي شخص عندما يقول كلمة "الله" فهو بالتأكيد (و دون أدنى شك) يشير إلى "الله" ... لأنه ليس هناك أربعه أو خمسه يحملون نفس الإسم. بغض النظر عن طريقة وصفه لـ "الله" إلا إنه بالتأكيد يشير إلى الشيء ذاته دون أدنى شك ..... مثال:
أليكساندر ذا جريت ... ماذا يخطر في بالك عندما تسمع هذا الإسم؟ ... هل يخطر في بالك "ألكساندر جراهام بل"؟ أو أي أليكساندر آخر؟ ... لا أعتقد!
و دعنا ننظر للإختلافات و التناقضات التي وصف المؤرخون بها قصه "أليكساندر ذا جريت" تجدها كثيرة ... بالتأكيد حين يتناقض الوصف فهو لا يمكن أن يكون الإثنين معاً!! و لكن لو كنت من المعجبين فيه ... هل ستقوم بسب "أليكساندر ذا جريت" بمجرد أن قال عنه أحد المؤرخين كلام لا يعجبك في وصفه؟ ... راجع نفسك.*



> اما بالنسبة لسؤالك اذا كنا نؤمن ان الله هو مذكر اللات فهذا ليس ايماننا نن المسيحيين بل هو ايمان الاخوة المسلمين يا عزيزي



*إيمان المسلمون؟!
و منذ متى يقول المسلمون أن "الله" هو مؤنث اللات؟!*



> لان الهنا الذي هو يهوه كما اوضحنا مسبقا يختلف في تعليمه



*الإختلاف في التعاليم (و الوصف) تماماً كإختلاف المؤرخين في سرد قصة "ألكساندر ذا جريت" في مثالي السابق ... إذاً فهذا الإختلاف لا يعطي المسيحي الحق في شتم "الله" ... تماماً كما أنه لم يعطي معجب بألكساندر ذا جريت "القلب" على شتم ألكساندر ذا جريت.
أما قولك ... إلهنا الذي هو يهوه ... فهل أفهم من هذا الكلام أنك تفضل أن لا تدعوا الرب في المسيحية بإسم "الله"؟*



> و لكن دعنا ننظر الي الموضوع بنفس مثال زيد.
> فزيد الذي نحن نتحدث عنه لا يعرفه الا اليهود و المسيحيين.. و اما زيد الذي انت تعرفه فلا يعرفه الا القريشيين.. فهو علم المسلمين ان يطوفو بالكعبة و ان يقبلو الحجر الذي هو كان في الاصل معبود.
> هذا كمن قال لا تعبدو الاوثان و لكنكم يجب ان تقبلو هذا فقط و تسجدو امامه.
> فهو لغي عبادة التماثيل و لكنه لم يلغي عبادة الحجر..



*لا أعتقد أن "الله" عند اليهود مثلث الأقانيم و نزل يمشي بيننا على الأرض!
و مع هذا فلا أعتقد أن يهودي مؤمن سيقوم بسب "الله" بتاع المسيحيين!! ... هم شتموا المسيح ... لكن لم يسبوا "الله" (أعني كلفظ "الله").
ثم مَن قال أن المسلمون يسجدون للكعبة؟! أو أنهم يعبدونها أو يعبدون حجرها؟ 
الكعبة ليست إلا مكان يتوحد كل المسلمون في الإتجاه إليه عند الصلاة, و تميزهم عن باقي الأديان في إتجاههم أثناء الصلاة (كحائط المبكى عند اليهود على سبيل المثال!) ... فهي ليست إلا رمز (حتى أنه في حال إن كان المسلم غير مستطيع أن يتوجه لها "لمرض أو في الطيارة مثلاً" فليس مضطراً!!). و أنظر في التاريخ و عد كم مرة هدمت و بنيت؟ و لم يتوقف المسلمون عن أداء صلاتهم إلى أن يتم إعادة بنائها من جديد!! ... و أما تقبيلها ... فهذا لا أعتقد أنه يختلف عن تقبيلكم (أو توجهكم عند الصلاة) لأي صليب مهما إختلفت المادة المصنوع منها أو أين صنع أو من صنعة! ((و أنا لا أرى عيب في هذا ... فأنا أستطيع تفهم أنه مجرد رمز)).

على كل حال هذا ليس موضوعنا... موضوعنا كان إن كنت تؤمن أن"الله" هو إسم لإله وثني. و أرجوا من حضرتك تركيز ردك على الموضوع المطروح ... فالمجال لا يسمح هنا لمناقشه "الإسلاميات" (على حد تعبيركم). فلو أردت مناقشتها لتوجهت إلى قسم آخر في المنتدى.

و تقبل مني كل الشكر و التقدير.*


----------



## انت الفادي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

عزيزي عقلاني


> *كم زيد موجود في الدنيا؟! ... مليون أم مليار؟ أم أكثر؟! (خصوصاً إذا أخذنا بعين الإعتبارالذين ماتوا و كان إسمهم زيد).
> و كم "الله" موجود في الدنيا؟*



لا يوجد سوي الله واحد فقط لا غير... و لكن كما قلت لك في مشاركتي السابقة و ارجوا ان تعود اليها مرة اخري و قرأتها بعناية..ستعرف ان ليس لان الاسلام اطلق علي معبودهم اسم الله فيحتم ذلك ان يكون هو نفس الله.
فلو قلنا ان البوذيين اطلقو اسم الله علي بوذا كأحد اسمائه... فهل ستؤمن انت كمسلم ان الله البوذي (بوذا) هو الله الذي انت تعبده في الاسلام؟؟؟
هل لو جاء في ويمنا الحاضر انسان و قال انا مرسل من الله و الله يأمركم (كمسلمين) ان تتزوجوا بمرأة واحدة فقط... ولكنه يقول لكم (كمسلمين) ان يكون لكم ملك يمين كما تريدون... فهل هذا يجعل منه نبي؟؟  هل تقبل كلامه مع العلم بأن جزء من كلامه يتوافق مع القرأن فأنت مصرح لك بملك اليمين و لكنه اختلف مع القرأن في الزواج بواحدة فقط... فهل ستقبل برسالته؟؟ بالطبع لا... و هل هو هنا يتحدث عن نفس الاله؟؟ بالطبع لا... لان الهك قال مثنا و ثلاث و رباع... اما الله قال واحدة فقط.

فلو عملت مقارنة بين ما نعبد و ما انت تعبد فستجد اختلاف لا يمكن ان يقود الي نفس الشخصية..



> * إذاً عندما تقول لي زيد ... قد نختلف في الشخص المشار إليه (لأن هناك ملايين بنفس الإسم). أما "الله" فليس هناك إلا "الله" واحد ... و هذا يجعل أي شخص عندما يقول كلمة "الله" فهو بالتأكيد (و دون أدنى شك) يشير إلى "الله" ..*


هل انت متأكد من هذا الكلام؟؟؟ فما رأيك في من يحمل حجرا في يده و يقول هذا هو الله؟؟؟ هل يجعل ذلك من الحجر الله فعلا؟؟؟ هل تصدق كلامه؟؟؟
عزيزي... زيد هذا او زيد ذاك هما نفس الاسم.. ولكن ليس نفس الشخص..
الله هذا (في المسيحية) او الله ذاك (في الاسلام ) هو نفس الاسم.. ولكن هل هو نفس الشخص؟؟؟
هل الهك مثلث الاقانيم؟؟؟

صدقني... اذا خضنا في ها الحوار.. لن يسعك الا بأن تقر بأن الله في المسيحية يختلف عن الله في الاسلام.. و لا يجمعهما الا الاسم فقط.


> * لأنه ليس هناك أربعه أو خمسه يحملون نفس الإسم. بغض النظر عن طريقة وصفه لـ "الله" إلا إنه بالتأكيد يشير إلى الشيء ذاته دون أدنى شك ..*


بالعكس عزيزي.. بالفعل لا يوجد سوي الله و احد.. و لكن كما قلت لك كذا مرة و اكرر... هل هو هو الله  المعروف لدي الطرفين؟؟؟ فلو انت تقصد هذا فعلا اذن فأنت تسلم بأن الله مثلث الاقانيم.



> * مثال:
> أليكساندر ذا جريت ... ماذا يخطر في بالك عندما تسمع هذا الإسم؟ ... هل يخطر في بالك "ألكساندر جراهام بل"؟ أو أي أليكساندر آخر؟ ... لا أعتقد!*


عندما اتكلم عن اسم اسكندر الاكبر.. فهو اسم شخص واحد محدد في العالم.. فلو اختلف المؤرخين في في شخصه فلا يسعنا الا ان نأخذ رأي اقرب المؤرخين اليه في التاريخ..فلا يمكن ان الغي تاريخ مكتوب من 600 سنة عن اسكندر الاكبر.. حتي اقبل تاريخ مؤرخ كتبه في يومنا هذا..
ثانيا: يجب ان اراعي في اخذي للتاريخ مدي قرابة هذا الشخص الي اسكندر الاكبر.. هل هو احد اعدائه ام هو احد اصحابه؟؟
فلو احد اعدائه فلا اعتقد انه سيكتب كلاما يوافق شخص اسكندر الاكبر فعلا.



> * و دعنا ننظر للإختلافات و التناقضات التي وصف المؤرخون بها قصه "أليكساندر ذا جريت" تجدها كثيرة ... بالتأكيد حين يتناقض الوصف فهو لا يمكن أن يكون الإثنين معاً!! و لكن لو كنت من المعجبين فيه ... هل ستقوم بسب "أليكساندر ذا جريت" بمجرد أن قال عنه أحد المؤرخين كلام لا يعجبك في وصفه؟ ... راجع نفسك.*


اعجابي بأسكندر الاكبر يجب ان لا يلغي عقلي.. فلا اقبل روايات مؤرخ حديث قد يكون متأثر بشخصية اسكندر الاكبر.. و اترك المؤرخ المعاصر الذي كتب من 600 سنه عن اسكندر الاكبر..
فلو كتب المؤرخ القديم بعض الاشياء عن اسكندر الاكبر اعتبرها انا غير لائقة... فهذا لا يعني انها لم تحدث.. و خصوصا انه من المحايدين و من المعاصرين ايضا.
لان عند اخذ صفة الحياد يتوجب ترك العواطف جانبا. و الا لما قدر قاضي علي النطق بالعدل.



> *إيمان المسلمون؟!
> و منذ متى يقول المسلمون أن "الله" هو مؤنث اللات؟!*


انت من يؤمن بهذا الاله عزيزي.. فهو امرك بأن تكمل عادات هي عادات وثنية  بأعتبار انها فروض دينية.
فأنت تختلف في اسمه من اللات الي الله...فهذه ليست مشكلتي. مع احترامي لك طبعا.



> *الإختلاف في التعاليم (و الوصف) تماماً كإختلاف المؤرخين في سرد قصة "ألكساندر ذا جريت" في مثالي السابق ... إذاً فهذا الإختلاف لا يعطي المسيحي الحق في شتم "الله" ... تماماً كما أنه لم يعطي معجب بألكساندر ذا جريت "القلب" على شتم ألكساندر ذا جريت.
> أما قولك ... إلهنا الذي هو يهوه ... فهل أفهم من هذا الكلام أنك تفضل أن لا تدعوا الرب في المسيحية بإسم "الله"؟*


لا عزيزي.. اما لا يعرف احدهم الاخر او تعمد احدهم تغيير التاريخ.. فأختلاف الصفات ليس بهذه السهولة... فلو قال احدهم ان اسكندر ظالم... لن يقدر الاخر ان يقول انه عادل.. و العكس صحيح.. فنرجع و نظر الي الاختلافات.. 
لو اختلف تاريخهم عن اسكندر الاكبر من حيث التواريخ و مضمون كلامه.. اذن اختلط علي احدهم الامر و كتب عن اسكندر اخر.
لو اختلفت الشخصية تماما بنسبة 180 درجة.. اذن يتحدث كل منهم عن اسكندر اخر.
او ان احدهم يكذب و الاخر صادق.. فمن نأخذ يا تري في هذه الحالة؟؟؟ المؤرخ الحديث ام المؤرخ القديم المعاصر؟؟؟



> *لا أعتقد أن "الله" عند اليهود مثلث الأقانيم و نزل يمشي بيننا على الأرض!*



اعلن الله ذاته الي اليهود و لكنهم لم يفهمو... فنجد في مزامير داؤود (قال الرب لربي....)
و نجد العديد العديد من الاعلانات في هذا الشأن.. و لكن هل فهم اليهود هذا؟؟؟
و هي ليست مجرد اعلانات بل هي فعلا نبوأت عن السيد المسيح.. فنجد في بعض الاعداد في العهد القديم الاب المتكلم.. و في البعض الاخر الابن متكلم.

اما قولك انه يؤمنوا ان الله نزل يمشي علي الارض.. نعم هم يؤمنوا بذلك.. و لكن في العهد القديم.. اقرأ سفر التكوين.. قصة ابراهيم.



> * و مع هذا فلا أعتقد أن يهودي مؤمن سيقوم بسب "الله" بتاع المسيحيين!! ... هم شتموا المسيح ... لكن لم يسبوا "الله" (أعني كلفظ "الله").*


من قال ذلك؟؟؟ الله عند اليهود اسمه يهوه.. يعني يقدر يسب اله المسلمين ولا حد يقدر يعاتبه.



> * ثم مَن قال أن المسلمون يسجدون للكعبة؟! أو أنهم يعبدونها أو يعبدون حجرها؟
> الكعبة ليست إلا مكان يتوحد كل المسلمون في الإتجاه إليه عند الصلاة, و تميزهم عن باقي الأديان في إتجاههم أثناء الصلاة (كحائط المبكى عند اليهود على سبيل المثال!) ... فهي ليست إلا رمز (حتى أنه في حال إن كان المسلم غير مستطيع أن يتوجه لها "لمرض أو في الطيارة مثلاً" فليس مضطراً!!). و أنظر في التاريخ و عد كم مرة هدمت و بنيت؟ و لم يتوقف المسلمون عن أداء صلاتهم إلى أن يتم إعادة بنائها من جديد!! ... و أما تقبيلها ... فهذا لا أعتقد أنه يختلف عن تقبيلكم (أو توجهكم عند الصلاة) لأي صليب مهما إختلفت المادة المصنوع منها أو أين صنع أو من صنعة! ((و أنا لا أرى عيب في هذا ... فأنا أستطيع تفهم أنه مجرد رمز)).*


عزيزي نحن لا نسجد للصليب... نحن نسجد للمصلوب علي الصليب.
فنحن لا نقبل الايقونة علي اساس انها صورة مقدسة ولكننا نقبل الذي في الصورة .. و هناك ما يسمي بالشفاعة و لكن هذا موضوع اخرو طويل ايضا.
فتزجهنا جهة الصليب ليس توجه الي جهة الخشبة نفسها..بل هو توجه في جهة الشرق.. لان الكنائس تبني في اتجاه الشرق في جميع انحاء العالم... ليس الي مدينة معينة او مكان معين...انتظارا لمجئ السيد المسيح.

فالحجر الذي انت تقبله... الحجر الاسود.. لماذا تقبله؟؟
هل لقدسيته الشخصية ام لماذا؟؟



> * على كل حال هذا ليس موضوعنا... موضوعنا كان إن كنت تؤمن أن"الله" هو إسم لإله وثني. و أرجوا من حضرتك تركيز ردك على الموضوع المطروح ... فالمجال لا يسمح هنا لمناقشه "الإسلاميات" (على حد تعبيركم). فلو أردت مناقشتها لتوجهت إلى قسم آخر في المنتدى.
> 
> و تقبل مني كل الشكر و التقدير.*



هذا ما ارجوه انا ايضا منك عزيزي.. هو ان تقرأ الموضوع من البداية جدا.. من اول مشاركة و بعناية تقديرا لمجهود كل مت تعب في الرد.. ثم لو كان لديك اي تسأؤل جديد فأهلا و سهلا.


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*عقلاني*
*لا أعتقد أن "الله" عند اليهود مثلث الأقانيم و نزل يمشي بيننا على الأرض! *



*الله لا تتغير طبيعتة ولا صفاته بتغير الزمن *

*اش 6:8 *
*ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا.فقلت هانذا ارسلني.*
*تك 11:7 *
*هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم حتى لا يسمع بعضهم لسان بعض.*
*تك 1:26 *
*وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على ......*
*تك 3:22 *
*وقال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر ........*

*هذة الآيات تتكلم عن الثالوث في العهد لقديم*

*لاحظ اللون الأزق*


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*إستكمالاً لكلام الأخ / أنت الفادي*

*لا يوجد سوي الله واحد فقط لا غير........اطلق علي معبودهم اسم الله فيحتم ذلك ان يكون هو نفس الله.*

*انظر ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس:*

*في 3:19 *
*الذين نهايتهم الهلاك الذين الههم بطنهم ومجدهم في خزيهم الذين يفتكرون في الارضيات.*

*لقد وصف الله هؤلاء الناس بأن (الههم بطنهم) *

*فهل يمكنني أن أعبد إله هؤلاء *

*وتكون نهايتي الهلاك كنهايتهم*

*لا لا لا ..... لكني أعبد المسيح من كل قلبي *

*لأنه فداني .... وخلصني .... وحررني من عبودية إبليس*

*الله الحقيقي غيَّرني من خلال الأعمال الثلاث السابقة*

*لذا فأنا أعبده علي هذا الأساس ... ولا يوجد إله غير إلهي الحقيقي*

*قدم مثل ما قدم هو (إلهي متفرداً في أعماله)*


----------



## عقلاني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



> لا يوجد سوي الله واحد فقط لا غير... و لكن كما قلت لك في مشاركتي السابقة و ارجوا ان تعود اليها مرة اخري و قرأتها بعناية..ستعرف ان ليس لان الاسلام اطلق علي معبودهم اسم الله فيحتم ذلك ان يكون هو نفس الله.
> فلو قلنا ان البوذيين اطلقو اسم الله علي بوذا كأحد اسمائه... فهل ستؤمن انت كمسلم ان الله البوذي (بوذا) هو الله الذي انت تعبده في الاسلام؟؟؟



*و أنا أتفق معك.
ولكن سؤالي لم يكن يتحدث عن إختلاف الوصف لـ "الله" أو إختلاف الشيء الذي نشير له بأنه "الله" إنما ثبوت الإسم "الله" للرب.
بمعنى أن "الله" هو الرب ... فلو قال البوذي أن بوذا هو "الله" فهل هذا يعطيني الحق أن أسب "الله" لأن أوصاف "الله" البوذي تختلف عن "الله" الذي أعرف؟
و أعيد سؤالي بصيغ أخرى
هل يحق لك كمسيحي أن تضع كلمة "الله" في وسط دائرة حمراء عليها خط (أو وضع X أحمر على الكلمة) لمجرد أن هناك ديانة أخرى تطلق على ربها إسم الله؟
كهذة مثلاً:




أو
هل يحق لمسيحي أن يشتم الرب؟ (مع العلم أنه لا يقصد بذلك المسيح إنما إله ديانه أخرى).
أرجو أن تجيب على السؤالين الآخيرين بكلمه واحده ... نعم أو لا
فهما سؤالين بسيطين لا يتطلبان رد طويل.*



> هل لو جاء في ويمنا الحاضر انسان و قال انا مرسل من الله و الله يأمركم (كمسلمين) ان تتزوجوا بمرأة واحدة فقط... ولكنه يقول لكم (كمسلمين) ان يكون لكم ملك يمين كما تريدون... فهل هذا يجعل منه نبي؟؟ هل تقبل كلامه مع العلم بأن جزء من كلامه يتوافق مع القرأن فأنت مصرح لك بملك اليمين و لكنه اختلف مع القرأن في الزواج بواحدة فقط... فهل ستقبل برسالته؟؟ بالطبع لا... و هل هو هنا يتحدث عن نفس الاله؟؟ بالطبع لا... لان الهك قال مثنا و ثلاث و رباع... اما الله قال واحدة فقط.



*أنت سألتني إن كنت سأقبل برسالته ... و أنا أجيبك:
أنا (و حديثي هنا عن نفسي) أحب دائماً أن أوزن الأمور بشكل منطقي و علمي ... فإذا كان كلام الرسول الجديد هذا منطقي ((خصوصاً في فكرتة عن الرب)) فلم لا أؤمن به؟؟ ما الذي يمنعني عن ذلك؟ فأنا لست مِن مَن يرون الحق و يستكبرون عن إتباعه و الحمدلله ... لذلك أحببت أن أتعرف على كل الأديان الأخرى و أضعها في ميزان العقل ... و صدقني إن أنا وجدت الحق في غير الإسلام فإني أقسم على إتباعه (و بالمناسبه ... هذا شيء تعلمته من القرآن نفسه) ... لكن ما علاقة هذا بموضوعنا؟
ثم ماذا عن حضرتك؟ ... هل لو جاء لك نبي جديد و قال لك أن قولك بأن الله كان يعيش في رحم إمرأة لمدة 9 أشهر قول غير صحيح لن تؤمن به؟!
اما إختلاف التعاليم فهذا لا يهم أبداً إذا ما قورن بإختلاف ماهية المعبود... فكثير من الأنبياء السابقين طالبوا الناس بتعاليم حياتيه معينه ثم جاء من بعدهم من الأنبياء مَن ينقض هذة التعاليم.
و أكبر دليل على ذلك هو إختلاف تعاليم اليهودية عن تعاليم المسيحية مع أنهما من نفس الرب!!*



> فلو عملت مقارنة بين ما نعبد و ما انت تعبد فستجد اختلاف لا يمكن ان يقود الي نفس الشخصية..



*أوافقك على وجود الإختلاف في الوصف ... لكن لا أوافقك على أننا (مسلمين و مسيحيين) عندما نقول "يا ربنا" أننا نقصد شيء آخرغير الذي خلق و رزق و يحيي و يميت و موجود في السماء. أما إن كنت تؤمن بأنه يختلف ... فلما تلومون مَن يقول عنكم من المسلمين أنكم كفار؟؟!!! ... لأن الكافر هو مَن جحد نعم الله (الذي في السماء) عليه و صرف العبادة لغيرة ... و هذا ما أنا متأكد أنه ليس من المسيحيه (أم تراني مخطيء؟؟!!).*



> هل انت متأكد من هذا الكلام؟؟؟ فما رأيك في من يحمل حجرا في يده و يقول هذا هو الله؟؟؟ هل يجعل ذلك من الحجر الله فعلا؟؟؟ هل تصدق كلامه؟؟؟


*بالطبع لن أصدق ... لكن الفرق هنا أن كلانا (مسيحيين و مسلمين) نقول بأن الرب في السماء و هو الذي يخلق و يرزق و يحيي و يميت (بغض النظر عن وصف ماهيته). و دليل ذلك أن الإختلاف في الإعتقاد في الرب بين المسلمين و المسيحيين فقط على المسيح عليه السلام ... هل كان نبي أم أنه الله المتجسد؟ فلم نختلف على وجوده في السماء مثلاً أو على قدرته على الخلق و الرزق و الإحياء و الإماته. و من هنا أصبحنا كمؤرخين يكتبان حياة ألكساندر ذا جريت ... أحدهما يناقض الآخرفي جزئيات جوهريه محدده و ليس في كل القصة ... لكن مع وجود هذة الإختلافات الجوهريه لا يمكن أن يكون كلاهما صائب. 
أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت قصدي لحضرتك بشكل أكبر.*



> عزيزي... زيد هذا او زيد ذاك هما نفس الاسم.. ولكن ليس نفس الشخص..
> الله هذا (في المسيحية) او الله ذاك (في الاسلام ) هو نفس الاسم.. ولكن هل هو نفس الشخص؟؟؟



*و لكن يا عزيزي مثال زيد يختلف هنا عن إسم "الله" ... ذلك أننا ربما لا نتفق على زيد معين بعينه ... فهناك آلآف البشر يدعون "زيد" ... و للتوضيح أكثر:
بعض اليهود يقولون أن المسيح سيأتي (فهم لايزالون لا يؤمنون أنه قد أتى أصلاً) و أنه سيقوم بذبح الفلسطينيين و التخلص منهم ... كفلسطيني هل يحق لي سب المسيح أمام هؤلاء اليهود بقصد إغاضتهم ((مع الأخذ بعين الإعتبار أن أوصاف المسيح التي أعرفها ... تختلف 180 درجه عن ما يقولون!!)) ... ثم أقول: أنا لم أشتم المسيح الحقيقي إنما أشتم مسيحهم!!!!! <<< ما رأيك في هذا الكلام؟ هل يصح؟*



> هل الهك مثلث الاقانيم؟؟؟


*و هذا بالضبط ما أعني ... فنحن مختلفون لا شك ... و لكن في الأوصاف فقط ... لا في حق الربوبية ... و الدليل أنك تستنكر على من يرفع حجر و يقول أنه هو الله!!
لكن لو قال لك الله في السماء ... هل ستستنكر عليه؟؟ ((بغض النظر عن الأوصاف الأخرى التي قد يوصفه بها))*



> صدقني... اذا خضنا في ها الحوار.. لن يسعك الا بأن تقر بأن الله في المسيحية يختلف عن الله في الاسلام.. و لا يجمعهما الا الاسم فقط.


*بل إني أقر من الآن و بدون أن نخوض أي حوار بوجود الإختلافات في الوصف ((الوصف فقط))*



> عندما اتكلم عن اسم اسكندر الاكبر.. فهو اسم شخص واحد محدد في العالم.. فلو اختلف المؤرخين في في شخصه فلا يسعنا الا ان نأخذ رأي اقرب المؤرخين اليه في التاريخ..فلا يمكن ان الغي تاريخ مكتوب من 600 سنة عن اسكندر الاكبر.. حتي اقبل تاريخ مؤرخ كتبه في يومنا هذا..



*قبل 600 سنه لم يكن لدى الإنسان القدرة على تحليل الأحافير و الآثار و التعمق في دراسات من هذا النوع  ... فلم لا يكون مؤرخ اليوم أكثر مصداقيه؟!*



> ثانيا: يجب ان اراعي في اخذي للتاريخ مدي قرابة هذا الشخص الي اسكندر الاكبر.. هل هو احد اعدائه ام هو احد اصحابه؟؟
> فلو احد اعدائه فلا اعتقد انه سيكتب كلاما يوافق شخص اسكندر الاكبر فعلا.



*أوافقك تماماً ... ولكن كيف نستطيع الجزم بأنه كان محايد؟؟ ليس لنا إلا "الظن" أنه كذلك... لذا فإننا إذا أثبتنا ما ينفي أقواله اليوم بأدله علميه ... فمالذي يجبرنا على التمسك بما يقول؟!*



> انت من يؤمن بهذا الاله عزيزي.. فهو امرك بأن تكمل عادات هي عادات وثنية بأعتبار انها فروض دينية.
> فأنت تختلف في اسمه من اللات الي الله...فهذه ليست مشكلتي. مع احترامي لك طبعا.



*يسرني أن أقول لك أن أول مرة أسمع عن أن "الله" هو إسم إله وثني كان في هذا المنتدى! كما يسرني أن أقول لك أني أبعد ما أكون عن الوثنية و لله الحمد  *



> لا عزيزي.. اما لا يعرف احدهم الاخر او تعمد احدهم تغيير التاريخ.. فأختلاف الصفات ليس بهذه السهولة... فلو قال احدهم ان اسكندر ظالم... لن يقدر الاخر ان يقول انه عادل.. و العكس صحيح.. فنرجع و نظر الي الاختلافات..



*الأمثله في التاريخ كثييييرة جداً على إختلافات جذريه في وصف بعض الأحداث و الأشخاص!
لكن على أي حال ليس هذا موضوعنا ... موضوعنا هو ... هل يحق للمسيحي شتم إله ديانه أخرى؟ تحديداً "الله" إله المسلمين؟ ... و حضرتك تحاول أن تشعب الموضوع إلى مواضيع أخرى دون إعطائي إجابه صريحه في الموضوع الرئيسي.*



> اعلن الله ذاته الي اليهود و لكنهم لم يفهمو... فنجد في مزامير داؤود (قال الرب لربي....)
> و نجد العديد العديد من الاعلانات في هذا الشأن.. و لكن هل فهم اليهود هذا؟؟؟
> و هي ليست مجرد اعلانات بل هي فعلا نبوأت عن السيد المسيح.. فنجد في بعض الاعداد في العهد القديم الاب المتكلم.. و في البعض الاخر الابن متكلم.


*أنا لم أقل أن الرب لم يعلن لهم "إعلان مبهم" عن تعدد أقانيمة ... لكن قلت أنه ليس مثلث الأقانيم بالنسبه لهم ... أقصد أنهم لا يؤمنون بالأقانيم الثلاثه تماماً كما هي الحال في المسيحيه*



> > إقتباس:
> > و مع هذا فلا أعتقد أن يهودي مؤمن سيقوم بسب "الله" بتاع المسيحيين!! ... هم شتموا المسيح ... لكن لم يسبوا "الله" (أعني كلفظ "الله").
> 
> 
> من قال ذلك؟؟؟ الله عند اليهود اسمه يهوه.. يعني يقدر يسب اله المسلمين ولا حد يقدر يعاتبه.



*أنا قلت: "الله" بتاع المسيحيين
و أنت قلت: يعني يقدر يسب اله المسلمين ولا حد يقدر يعاتبه
هل أفهم من هذا الكلام أنك لا تعتبر لفظ "الله" لفظاً يليق برب المسيحيين؟!! و لهذا حولت الأمر لإله المسلمين؟؟*



> عزيزي نحن لا نسجد للصليب... نحن نسجد للمصلوب علي الصليب.


*و هل أنا قلت أنك تسجد للصليب؟؟!! متى قلت أنا هذا؟؟!!!*



> فالحجر الذي انت تقبله... الحجر الاسود.. لماذا تقبله؟؟
> هل لقدسيته الشخصية ام لماذا؟؟


*كما تقبل أنت الصليب الخشبي أو الذهبي ....إلخ (أي مجرد رمز) لا أكثر و لا أقل*



> هذا ما ارجوه انا ايضا منك عزيزي.. هو ان تقرأ الموضوع من البداية جدا.. من اول مشاركة و بعناية تقديرا لمجهود كل مت تعب في الرد.. ثم لو كان لديك اي تسأؤل جديد فأهلا و سهلا


. 

*شكراً لك ... لكني أعلم تماماً كل ما كتب في هذا الموضوع من ردود ... ذلك أني أنا كاتبه. و أسئلتي فيه واضحه جداً و لازالت دون إجابات.

أرجو أن لا تجعل الحديث في مواضيع أخرى يخرجنا عن الموضوع الرئيسي ... لذا أرجو من حضرتك أن تجيبني على السؤالين التاليين بكل بساطه و وضوح:

هل تعطي المسيحية الحق لمسيحي أن يشتم الرب؟ (مع العلم أنه لا يقصد بذلك المسيح إنما إله ديانه أخرى).
و​هل يعتبر المسيحي كلمة "الله" (أعني الكلمة نفسها بالحروف ا...ل...ل...ه) يمكن إزدراءها بحكم أنها لا تشير إلى الرب الحقيقي؟
هاذين السؤالين لا يحتملان إجابه بأكثر من نعم أو لا ... فأرجو من حضرتك أن لا تطيل الإجابه فهي لا تستحمل الإطاله أصلاً.

و أشكرك على ردك*


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*لا يوجد من يستطيع أن يشتم (الله) *

*بل ليس للمسيحي أن يشتم على الإطلاق*

*قيل عن المسيح :*

*1بط 2:23 *
*الذي اذ شتم لم يكن يشتم عوضا واذ تألم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضي بعدل.*

*وايضاً .......*

*لا 19:14 *
*لا تشتم الاصم وقدام الاعمى لا تجعل معثرة.بل اخش الهك.انا الرب.*
*مت 15:4 *
*فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.*
*مر 7:10 *
*لان موسى قال اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.*

*أخيراً ......*

*إن كان أحد قد قام بذلك في المنتدى ... أبلغ الإدارة فتُحذف مشاركتة المخالفة *


----------



## انت الفادي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

عزيزي عقلاني
انا الان فهمت قصدك جيدا بعد ان رأيت الصورة التي انت وضعتها

و لتوضيح هذا اللبس في الموضوع اقول ان كلم Allah هذه مستخدمة في الغرب للتعبير عن اله الاسلام و ليس اله المسيحية
لان اله المسيحية في الغرب اسمه God او Gott او او بعدة لغات.. فلا يطلق لفظ Allah الا المسلمين..
و يمكنك ان تذهب الي العديد من المنتديات الاجنبية (الغير عربية) و ستجد ان لفظة Allah لا يقولها الا المسلمين المتحدثين بلغات اخري.
فلا تقدر ان تحاسب الغربي علي اسم هو لا يعرفه.. 
لان اسم God هو في الترجمة للغة العربية هو في بعض الاحيان يكون يهوه... و بعضها يكون الله 
فعند ترجمة الكتاب المقدس الي اللغة العربية استخدمت هذه المسميات للتدليل علي ماهية الشخص المقصود لا اكثر.
فأرجع و اقول لك.. لا تقدر ان تحاسب الغرب عندما يسب Allah لانه لا يعرف من هو Allah بل يعرف God او Gott
فبالتالي Allah هو شخص غريب عليه..و ايضا في ترجمة القرأن الانجليزية تجد ان لفظ الله مترجم الي Allah  و ليس God
اذن فالمترجم هنا فصل بين الشخصيات.. و بالتالي لا يعرف الغربي من هو هذا.

و كي اعطيك اجابة شافية للموضوع
فلا تعطي المسيحية الحق في سب حتي الحيوان... فكيف تعطي الحق في سب معتقدات الاخرين؟؟؟
و لكن لنا الحق كمسيحيين في ان نلعن الشيطان و نجحده..و هذا يعطي فرق كبير جدا في التعامل.

انتظر ردك.. و اعتقد انا اعرف ما تريد انت ان ترمي اليه و لكني لا اريد ان اسبق الاحداث.


----------



## عقلاني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



fredyyy قال:


> *لا يوجد من يستطيع أن يشتم (الله) *
> 
> *بل ليس للمسيحي أن يشتم على الإطلاق*
> 
> ...



*أشكرك ... و أتمنى أن يكون قد زال سوء التفاهم فيما سبق.*


----------



## Twin (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ عقلاني*​
*من جديد تم تشتيت الموضوع وصار شد وجذب*
*فماذا أفعل ؟؟*
*لابد أن أشارك لعلي وعسي*​*أخي عقلاني*
*مع أحترامي لك ولشخصك الكريم *
*أنا صرت في حيرة بسببك *
*فالأخ عقلاني الذي أتي في منتصف شهر أكتوبر من العام الماضي وبدأ بهذه المشاركة*
*



			أرى في المسيحية دين رائع يدعو إلى السلام مع الآخر و مع النفس فما أجمل قول المسيح (مَنْ ضَربَكَ على خَدِّكَ، فحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخرَ) تتجلى هنا عظمة ضبط الذات و الربوء بها عن تتفيهها بالرد على الإساءة, و غير ذلك كثير من التعاليم التي لا يقوى العاقل إلا أن يقف عندها وقفة تأمل و إعجاب. و لكن عندي بعض الأسئلة التي أرجو أن أجد لها الإجابة هنا, و سأقوم بطرحها تباعاً, و جل ما أريدة هو معرفة الحقيقة و اللجوء إليها, فأعينوني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**المشاركة التي دلت علي شخص عاقل فعلاً*
*ومع مذيد من المشاركات ذادت الثقة فيك وفي شخصيتك يا عقلاني*
*وذهبت مع تغيرالظروف وأختفيت وكثيراً أشتقنا أليك وخاصة أنا وتمنيت عودتك*
*ولكن بعد أن عدت عدت شخص أخر !!!!*
*نعم هو يسمي بعقلاني ولكن ليس هذا عقلاني الذي عرفته وتمنيت أن أكمل معه الحوار وكثيراً أشتقت لعودته*
*عامة هذا ليس تعدي أو أئ شئ من هذا القبيل ولكن لتتأكد فلتقرأ مشاركاتك وردودك الأولي ومشاركاتك وردودك الأخير*​*نكمل ...*​


عقلاني قال:


> *لا ردود؟! ...*



*كيف هذا يا أخي ؟؟؟*
*كيف تقول لا ردود !!! ؟؟؟*
*أتحب أن أقول أقرأ *

*من أنت ؟ أأنت عقلاني الذي بدأ الحوار أم أخر ؟؟؟*
*لماذا هذا الأتهام ؟؟؟*
*خمسة عشر صفحة منها الكثير من التواصل والقليل من التشتيت أنسيتهم ؟؟؟*
*أتريد أن أقتبس بعض ردودك التي تؤكد فيها أنك فهمت هذه الأجابة علي السؤال المعين هذا *​


عقلاني قال:


> * لا بأس فعلى أي حال, قد أجابني قس بأن ليس هناك إجابات على أسئلتي, و أشار أيضاً إلى أنه هو نفسه لطالما سأل نفسة مثل هذة الأسئلة, و لم يجد جواب! *



*أشك في هذا بجد*​


عقلاني قال:


> *وقد توفر في حواري معه الوقت الكافي لأعرض عليه جميع أسئلتي و لله الحمد.*



*هل أجابك علي أسألتك التي عرضتها عليه أم ماذا*
*مادام الوقت توفر !!!!*​


عقلاني قال:


> * لذا فإن عودتي هذة المرة ليست للبحث عن أجوبه لأسئلتي القديمة ... *



*أعتقد أن كل أسألتك القديمة قد أجيبت *
*ولكن تعذر علي أنا أن أجيبك علي سؤال واحد وفقط *
*وقلت هذا علني بسبب تقصيري ...*
*



وبصراحة وشفافية
أنه لم يخطر علي بالي هذا السؤال
ولم يمر أمامي أبداً كهذا طوال فترة دراستي بالكلية
وأنا أقول هذا لتمهلني أياماً كي أبحث وأستفسر لأجيبك وأجيب نفسي​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ولكن أعترافي هذا لن يأخذ علينا وأنما يأخد علي أنا واحدي لتقصيري*



*ومازال البحث*
*ليس لأنه لا توجد أجابة كما تقول !!!*
*بل لأن الأجابة التي أملكها أنا تقنعني أنا المسيحي المؤمن *
*وقد لا تقنعك أنت المسلم غير المؤمن بما أوؤمن به أنا*
*وكما قلت مازال البحث وسأجد الأجابة التي ستقنعك *
*ولكن أن توفر لي عنصر الوقت فظروفي دائماً أقوي مني*​


عقلاني قال:


> *بل لأستوضح حضراتكم عن سبب ترك التعدي على الذات الإلهية يمر دونما إجراء!*
> *هل ذلك يعود إلى أنه من الجائز في المسيحيه سب آله دين آخر بحكم أنه آله غير حقيقي؟*



*من قال هذا *
*لم يجرؤ أحداً ولن يجرؤ أن يسب الذات الإلهية وعفواً هذا الكلام بعقلك أنت فقط وبعقل كل من هو يريد أن يري هذا ........... عفواً علي صراحتي الشديدة*​


عقلاني قال:


> *بعد أن رأيت تعدي البعض على الذات الإلهية في موقعكم ... و البعض الآخر لم يتعدى و لكنه يفصل بين إله المسلمين و بين إلهكم!!! و كأنهما شيء مختلف!!! حاولت أن أبحث عن التفسير ... فوجدت بعض الأعضاء يشير إلى أن إله المسلمين "الله" هو مجرد آله لقريش و هو مذكر "اللات" و يدللون على ذلك بأن إسم أبو الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم هو عبدالله وهو وثني ... و غيرها كثير من "الأدلة" ... فما مدى صحة هذا الكلام بالنسبة للمثقفين في هذا المنتدى؟*
> *هل هو صحيح؟ ... و إن كان صحيحاً ... هل هو سبب عدم إتخذاكم أي إجراء ضد من يسب إله المسلمين؟*
> *و إن لم يكن صحيح ... فلماذا تركتوه دون تغيير؟*



*ليس لنا شأن بهذا *
*فمن يتكلم عن الات والعزة وإله قريش وهكذا ...*
*لا يتكلم للتعدي أنما يتكلم ليوضح ما بعقله وبفكره*
*فهذا رأيه الشخصي ووجة نظره **يقولها ويثبتها من مصادراها فأين التعدي ؟؟؟*

*والمنتدي غير مسؤل عن الأراء التي يقولها البعض ما دمت لا تجرح أشخاص ولا عقائد *
*وهذا يؤكد صحتها ولا دخل للمثقفين في هذا*
*أما عن وجهة نظري في هذا أعتقد أنك تعرفها ....*​


عقلاني قال:


> *ملاحظة: قد يبدوا أني خرجت عن الموضوع و أن هذا السؤال ليس مكانه في هذا القسم ... لكني ببساطة أود أن أعرف إن كان من الجائز سب إله دين آخر في المسيحية ...*



*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*هنا تؤكد أنت بكلامك هذا ما تؤمن به !!!*
*إلهك غير إلهنا*​*بقولك ...*​*



سب إله دين آخر في المسيحية ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


عقلاني قال:


> * و هذا أعتقد إنه لا يخرجنا عن الموضوع.*
> *فأرجو التفضل بالإجابة. ذلك أني قريباً مسافر إلى حيث كنت ... حيث موقعكم محجوب للأسف*



*لا يخرجنا عن الموضوع بل ينهي الموضوع*
*وعامة تسافر وتعود بألف سلامة أخي*​


عقلاني قال:


> *أشكرك على ما فعلت ... بالفعل ليس هناك حاجه لتشتيت الموضوع ... و البيت بيتك و نحن لسنا إلا ضيوف نرضى بكل ما يقدم المضيف ... و أنت أبو الكرم *


*لا داعي للشكر *
*و**صدقني أنا أعتز بهذا الموضوع جداً ومازلت أعتز بك*

*وأخير لي طلب بسيط منك وأجوا أن تفعله من أجلي ومن أجل المحبة*
*لاداعي للرابط الموجود بتوقيعك *
*أسئلة بلا أجوبة*
*فهذا يعتبر تعدي علينا لأننا أجبناك بالفعل *
*فلا داعي لرابط يثير مشاعر الأخرين*
*فمن الأفضل أن تضع الرابط كما هو*
*أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## عقلاني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي عقلاني
> انا الان فهمت قصدك جيدا بعد ان رأيت الصورة التي انت وضعتها
> 
> و لتوضيح هذا اللبس في الموضوع اقول ان كلم Allah هذه مستخدمة في الغرب للتعبير عن اله الاسلام و ليس اله المسيحية
> ...



*أولاً أحب أن أشكرك على ردك الهاديء هذا الذي أثلج صدري, و الذي ينم عن أنك مِن مَن يطبقون هذة التعاليم السمحه.
و لكن إسمح لي أن أخالفك الرأي في أن من يقوم بسب لفظ الجلالة "الله" من المسيحيين هو معذور (سواءً كان غربي أو عربي ... بل إن كان عربي فالموضوع أدهى و أمر) ... فالجهل في أمر مثل هذا لا يغتفر ... خصوصاً أنها لغة المسيح عليه السلام. فأعذرني إن قلت لك ... لا ليس معذوراً و يجب أن يحاسب ... عندما يصل الجهل به لدرجة أنه لا يعرف حتى في ماذا يناقش و يناقش فقط من أجل "الجعجعة" على طريقه فيصل القاسم ... بل و أدهى و أمر ... أنه يجهل حتى خلفيات دينه الذي يناقش فيه ... أعذرني لكن هذا أبداً لا يمكن أن يغتفر.*



انت الفادي قال:


> فأرجع و اقول لك.. لا تقدر ان تحاسب الغرب عندما يسب Allah لانه لا يعرف من هو Allah بل يعرف God او Gott
> 
> فبالتالي Allah هو شخص غريب عليه..و ايضا في ترجمة القرأن الانجليزية تجد ان لفظ الله مترجم الي Allah  و ليس God
> اذن فالمترجم هنا فصل بين الشخصيات.. و بالتالي لا يعرف الغربي من هو هذا.



*أنا متأكد أن مَن يقوم بسب "الله" مِن المسيحيين هو إنسان جاهل ... لكن المشكله أن الجهل وصل به لدرجة أن يسب ربه الذي يعبده!!! و هذا النوع من الجهل "الخرافي" لا يمكن أن يمر بشكل عادي!!!
إنسان مثل هذا يجب أن لا يتجرأ حتى على مناقشه أحد ... فهو يسيء لكم بالشكل الرئيسي.
و ما فاجأني بالفعل هو أني وجدت هذة الصورة هنا في هذا المنتدى (مع أني أعرف تماماً أن أعضاؤة ليسوا من الجهله مرتادين المنتديات الغربية) ... و دون إتخاذ أي إجراء من جهة الإدراة!!!! ... فتساءلت إن كانوا قد بدلوا دينهم و أصبحوا ملحدين!!!!!!
لكن عندما قرأت ردك و رد الأخ fredyyy بارك الله فيكما ... تنفست الصعداء, و عرفت إنه "لسه الدنيا بخير"!*

*أنا لا أدري ما سبب سكوت الإدارة عليه ... لكن ربما سهوا عن الموضوع ... فكلنا بشر و لنا زلاتنا. لكن أعتقد أنك لابد أن تتكلم معهم في الأمر. و أنا سأعطيك الدليل هنا الذي سيساعدك في دعم كلامك.

أولاً لا أعتقد أن أحداً منهم يجهل أن لغة المسيح عليه السلام كانت الآرامية (هل تصدق أنني عندما شاهدت فلم آلام المسيح إستطعت أن أفهم الكثير من الكلمات دون قراءة الترجمة؟!  )
فيمكنك أن تعطيهم هذا الموقع (و الذي هو مسيحي بالمناسبة) عن اللغة الآرامية:
http://www.peshitta.org/

و من اليسار أطلب منهم أن يختاروا Tools
ثم يختاروا من القائمة التي ستظهر Lexicon 
ستفتح لهم صفحه جديدة ... يكتبون في مربع البحث الكلمة الأنجليزية God ثم Search
في الصفحه الجديدة ... أطلب منهم أن ينظروا في النطق  Pronunciation بالطريقة الشرقيه Eastern ... سيجدون أن المعنى بالآرامية ينطق بهذا الشكل AaLaH*

*بهذا لا أعتقد أن أحداً منهم سيتساهل في الأمر بعد اليوم (إن شاء الله).
طبعاً أنت تعرف أن اللغة الآرامية و العربية أخوات :friends: و أقرب لبعض من العبرية ... أذكر عندما رأيت فلم آلام المسيح كانت أول معرفه لي أن كلمة "الله" تعني الرب أيضاً في الآرامية ... و عرفت ذلك من مشهد يكون فيه المسيح واقف و ينظر إلى السماء و يقول ((بالنص و بنفس النطق العربي)): إلهي لمن تتركني
كنت أتمنى إن الفلم عندي الآن لأخبرك أيضاً في أي دقيقه بالضبط *



انت الفادي قال:


> و كي اعطيك اجابة شافية للموضوع
> فلا تعطي المسيحية الحق في سب حتي الحيوان... فكيف تعطي الحق في سب معتقدات الاخرين؟؟؟
> و لكن لنا الحق كمسيحيين في ان نلعن الشيطان و نجحده..و هذا يعطي فرق كبير جدا في التعامل.


*
و هذا ما توقعت تماماً *



انت الفادي قال:


> انتظر ردك.. و اعتقد انا اعرف ما تريد انت ان ترمي اليه و لكني لا اريد ان اسبق الاحداث.



*و هذا ما توقعت أنا أيضاً 

و أشكرك على الرد الهادي و الروح العالية*


----------



## عقلاني (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخ عقلاني*​
> *من جديد تم تشتيت الموضوع وصار شد وجذب*
> *فماذا أفعل ؟؟*
> ...



أخي العزيز Twin
صدقني قد فرحت كثيراً عندما رأيت ردك (الذي يبدوا أنك كتبته و نشرته أثناء كتابتي للرد على الأخ انت الفادي) ... و لكني لا أكذب عليك أنه إنتابني شيء من الحزن بعد ما قرأت الرد.
على كل حال ... أنا بجد أعتذر عن أي ألم سببته لك أو لغيرك في هذا المنتدى.
و التوقيع سيغير الآن.
أما تلميحك بوصفي بالكذب ... فالله يسامحك

و كل تمنياتي لك بدوام الصحه و العافيه و السلام الداخلي

مع السلامة


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي عقلاني*



عقلاني قال:


> أخي العزيز Twin
> صدقني قد فرحت كثيراً عندما رأيت ردك (الذي يبدوا أنك كتبته و نشرته أثناء كتابتي للرد على الأخ انت الفادي) ... و لكني لا أكذب عليك أنه إنتابني شيء من الحزن بعد ما قرأت الرد.
> على كل حال ... أنا بجد أعتذر عن أي ألم سببته لك أو لغيرك في هذا المنتدى.
> و التوقيع سيغير الآن.
> ...


*أخي الحبيب عقلاني*
*الله يعلم أنني لم أقصد أن أجرحك أو أجعل بقلبك أي شئ مؤلم *
*فصدقني أنا لم أقصد *
*أما بالنسبة لتلميحي لكذبك -علي حد قولك- فلم أقصد هذا أيضاً *
*فهذا بعيداً عني وأنت تعلم*

*ولكني تكلمت بمحبة تكلمت الي شخص أحبه بالفعل *
*لا شخص أعتبره سائل فقط ولا أعتبره عزيز بل حبيب*
*فأنا دائماً أشتاق أن يعود بي الزمن*
* وأكون أمير العضو المبارك الذي تواصل مع العضو الجديد عقلاني في سؤال نال أحترام المنتدي ككل *
*أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*
*فياليته يعود الزمن ولكن ما بيدنا شئ*
*والواقع الأن أن الزمن أستطاع أن يغيرنا أستطاع أن يجعل من عقلاني وأمير أشخاص تتحاور لا تتوصال*

*وأخيراً يا أخي أتمني لك مذيداً من التقدم والرقي *
*وأتمني أن تجد ضالتك التي تبحث عنها*
*وأتمني أن نلتقي يوماً لننتواصل وجاً لوجه بمحبه*

*وقبل أن أختم أقول لك أقرأ توقيعي وصدق أن هذه الكلمات وجهت لك خصيصاً يا عقلاني*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة تمنعني عن المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي كل أخوتي*

*للعلم ومع أحترامي للكل*
*تم حذف كل المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع *
*ونرجو عدم تشتيت الموضوع مرة أخري*
*والا سأضطر أن أحذف المشاركات مرة أخري وسأتخذ موقف أداري مع صاحب المشاركة*
*النظام حلو ومريح *
*إلهنا إله نظام وترتيب*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

